# *Success is achieved and maintained by those who keep trying and believe!*



## Jemma0717

Any buddies?

*EDIT: This thread was originally "AF *Supposed* to arrive 8/3" but thought we would change the name and continue our thread for our fellow TTC'ers!! *

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f142/mommiesdestini/My%20Quotes%20Icons/positive.jpg
*
**POSITIVE THOUGHTS ONLY***
https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312399246.gif
https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312411169.gif
https://www.free-blinkies.com/blinkies/Angels_and_Faeries/fairy.gif

Jemma0717 (Tiff):
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1310187600z4z26z14.png

Kytti (Andrea):
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1311570000z3z1312779600z1.png

JBear85 (Jen)
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312261200z6z28z13.png

FragileDoll (Ana):
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312261200z0z29z14.png

Zaney (Zara):
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312088400z7z28z14.png

pip squeek (Sammi):
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1309842000z3z28z14.png

FitzBaby (Greer):
NTNP....we will miss you here! :hugs:

purplelilly (Christina):
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/pregnant-1311397200z4z1312520400z1.png

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfUYuIVbFg0

More upbeat:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDCLUiGi_r0
https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/doll-image1.pnghttps://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/doll-image2.png​


----------



## FragileDoll

Quite close - AF due 8/2. Would love to be your buddy!


----------



## TTC190810

Mine is supposed to arrive 5th august! Would love to join you in the wait! 

X


----------



## Jemma0717

Thanks ladies :) I added you to my TTC buddies :friends:

Lots of :dust: for us!


----------



## TTC190810

My days are taking so long to pass! Having an iPhone isn't helping either cause I'm constantly browsing on bnb! I was quite good last tww, but I have a feeling that this is goin to be a tough one already! 

It's my 1 year wedding anniversary on the 19th August so I'm realy hoping that this is month, but I guess if not if all stays as it is I will prob be ovulating around then! Will amke anniversary even more fun, lol! 

I havent used opk's or doing temps as we are triying to take it easy! Yeah! That works in my head, lol! 

My younger sister is also 10 weeks pregnant, which is good cause I love being an aunt (I have two gorge nieces) but also a little sad cause I really wanna be pg too! 

How about you guys?!


----------



## TTC190810

Apologies for any typos! In currently on said iPhone! Lol


----------



## Jemma0717

My days are also taking sooo long to pass but I am kind of happy about this in a way because I start class again Aug 22nd and I am enjoying my summer off lol. I am a bit worried that I won't conceive once I start school because of all the added stress so FX that it happens this month or early next month before school starts! 

We have been NTNP sine Sept 09 and TTC since May this year. We have not tried anything - no OPK, no Soy, nothing to help conceive except BD every 2-3 days :) 

I already have a 5yo boy and 1 m/c in Sept 09' I am also an auntie to an 18month yo boy. I am ready for a girl! lol


----------



## TTC190810

Omg, my family is over run with women! I have two sisters, they both have little girls, my mum has two sisters, my aunt has two sons but that's it for boys in our family! Everyone who knows we ttc and also my Hubby would love us to have a boy, or my little sis! I just want a healthy baby, boy or girl! 

Buying boys clothes would be a real novelty though! Blue instead of pink! 

What you studying?!


----------



## Jemma0717

I want a girl but if I had another boy I would be happy too, I just want a baby!!

I am in school for Medical Assisting and then hopefully going back for nursing when I am done with the kiddos :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Thanks ladies :) I added you to my TTC buddies :friends:
> 
> Lots of :dust: for us!

How long are your cycles, hun? and when will you be testing?


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :) I added you to my TTC buddies :friends:
> 
> Lots of :dust: for us!
> 
> How long are your cycles, hun? and when will you be testing?Click to expand...

I am every 26-28 days and will test the 3rd if no af in the morning...i could test earlier since I normally get spotting before


----------



## pip squeek

Hi girls can i join you in the wait? af is due on the 4th so will prob test on the 6th if the witch dont get me.


----------



## Zaney

TTC190810 said:


> My days are taking so long to pass! Having an iPhone isn't helping either cause I'm constantly browsing on bnb! I was quite good last tww, but I have a feeling that this is goin to be a tough one already!
> 
> It's my 1 year wedding anniversary on the 19th August so I'm realy hoping that this is month, but I guess if not if all stays as it is I will prob be ovulating around then! Will amke anniversary even more fun, lol!
> 
> I havent used opk's or doing temps as we are triying to take it easy! Yeah! That works in my head, lol!
> 
> My younger sister is also 10 weeks pregnant, which is good cause I love being an aunt (I have two gorge nieces) but also a little sad cause I really wanna be pg too!
> 
> How about you guys?!

omg i cant believe it!.....my 1st wedding anniversary is on the 20th August and also hoping this is the month been trying near on a year now well a year from 20th august....i am new on here and would love to buddy up? xx


----------



## FragileDoll

I'll be testing at 12dpo, can't wait. :nope:


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> Hi girls can i join you in the wait? af is due on the 4th so will prob test on the 6th if the witch dont get me.

Of course and welcome! Keep us posted!


----------



## Jemma0717

I am so anxious it's making me get butterflies. Oh how to make the time go by.....tick tock


----------



## TTC190810

Zaney said:


> TTC190810 said:
> 
> 
> My days are taking so long to pass! Having an iPhone isn't helping either cause I'm constantly browsing on bnb! I was quite good last tww, but I have a feeling that this is goin to be a tough one already!
> 
> It's my 1 year wedding anniversary on the 19th August so I'm realy hoping that this is month, but I guess if not if all stays as it is I will prob be ovulating around then! Will amke anniversary even more fun, lol!
> 
> I havent used opk's or doing temps as we are triying to take it easy! Yeah! That works in my head, lol!
> 
> My younger sister is also 10 weeks pregnant, which is good cause I love being an aunt (I have two gorge nieces) but also a little sad cause I really wanna be pg too!
> 
> How about you guys?!
> 
> omg i cant believe it!.....my 1st wedding anniversary is on the 20th August and also hoping this is the month been trying near on a year now well a year from 20th august....i am new on here and would love to buddy up? xxClick to expand...

Oh wow! How you feelin about your first year of marriage, lol!

AFM - 4dpo today and doing ok! But my word - time is dragging! I work full time but seem to spend most of my day for the past couple of days trying to sneek peaks on BNB, lol!

how are you guys doing with symptoms?

I dont really have any?! I had twinges in my right overy yesterday - like pinching?! its happened a couple of times today but not that much and sorry if TMI but i have a lotion like CM? Dunno if thats a symptom or not but thats just whats happeing at the moment!

Pleased to be going through the wait with you guys!
x


----------



## Jemma0717

I woke up this morning in a lot of pain but I think it's because I slept wrong- sore back, sore boobs, nauseated. Not sure what the deal is...I think I am coming down with a cold in this HOT weather. Doesn't make sense. 

Just FYI, I have breast implants so I really don't think I will get the "sore boobie" symptom. I am curious to see how these things will look (I am not that big). 

Anyways, I am also very happy to be on this journey with you lovely ladies. Now I wish I felt better so I could get out of the house with Landon!

ETA: It seems like I contradicted myself talking about sore boobs...reason why I woke up with this is because I slept on my stomach which isn't very possible when you are only 5 months post op. oops!


----------



## Zaney

TTC190810 said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC190810 said:
> 
> 
> My days are taking so long to pass! Having an iPhone isn't helping either cause I'm constantly browsing on bnb! I was quite good last tww, but I have a feeling that this is goin to be a tough one already!
> 
> It's my 1 year wedding anniversary on the 19th August so I'm realy hoping that this is month, but I guess if not if all stays as it is I will prob be ovulating around then! Will amke anniversary even more fun, lol!
> 
> I havent used opk's or doing temps as we are triying to take it easy! Yeah! That works in my head, lol!
> 
> My younger sister is also 10 weeks pregnant, which is good cause I love being an aunt (I have two gorge nieces) but also a little sad cause I really wanna be pg too!
> 
> How about you guys?!
> 
> omg i cant believe it!.....my 1st wedding anniversary is on the 20th August and also hoping this is the month been trying near on a year now well a year from 20th august....i am new on here and would love to buddy up? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh wow! How you feelin about your first year of marriage, lol!
> 
> AFM - 4dpo today and doing ok! But my word - time is dragging! I work full time but seem to spend most of my day for the past couple of days trying to sneek peaks on BNB, lol!
> 
> how are you guys doing with symptoms?
> 
> I dont really have any?! I had twinges in my right overy yesterday - like pinching?! its happened a couple of times today but not that much and sorry if TMI but i have a lotion like CM? Dunno if thats a symptom or not but thats just whats happeing at the moment!
> 
> Pleased to be going through the wait with you guys!
> xClick to expand...

well the first year is great :) the 3 children i have were in a different long relationship but happier and better in this 1 and a baby between us would just top it off :)....i hate the waiting and thought this month will be the month or like you said its gonna be a great anniversary few nights ;)

because i had a problem with my last period i dont know if im due now or on the 2nd...would like to know if any1 has used the tesco digital tho?? need some info on it lol xx


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> I woke up this morning in a lot of pain but I think it's because I slept wrong- sore back, sore boobs, nauseated. Not sure what the deal is...I think I am coming down with a cold in this HOT weather. Doesn't make sense.
> 
> Just FYI, I have breast implants so I really don't think I will get the "sore boobie" symptom. I am curious to see how these things will look (I am not that big).
> 
> Anyways, I am also very happy to be on this journey with you lovely ladies. Now I wish I felt better so I could get out of the house with Landon!
> 
> ETA: It seems like I contradicted myself talking about sore boobs...reason why I woke up with this is because I slept on my stomach which isn't very possible when you are only 5 months post op. oops!

hi Jemma, 
also same boat...the cold side of it....well last week few days after i ovulated i had cold/shivers and couldnt move for the whole day next morning i woke up after a bad night sleep went to the toilet and as i got up i had 2 turn around so quick as of out of nowhere i was sick! then all day felt rubbish and slept most of it and was sick again that night and i dint and couldnt eat for few days as it was coming out of 1 end or the other sorry for tmi! ;) but only now the last few days i have been eating but feel sicky most of the time and this morning i woke up wanting to be sick and a sour taste in mouth x


----------



## pip squeek

Well I have no symptoms at all but I never got any with my little boy during the 2ww. But from 6 week I had the worst morning sickness ever I wouldn't wish it upon anyone I ended up in hospital with it.

Zaney when are you due to test?


----------



## Zaney

hiya well i had problem with my last period, so unsure.....but if i wasnt week late last month af would be here about now but if i go from my last bleed i am due on the 2nd.

I did a tesco digital and they are reusable with different insert peices...but it said not pregnant....but ejected the test like it said and there was 2 lines was faint but visible....so i called the number on pack and asked if they test like clear blue? but they said no just for pregnancy....so i said about line and they said it may not have triggered the test correctly or there isnt enough hcg in it to be detected even tho its seen....they said to do second 1 in the pack so i did and same again....2 lines.....but i did another tesco 1 that was different and nothing come up at all....so bit confused and cant find much online about the tesco digital at all :shrug: x


----------



## pip squeek

Hi

That's strange iv never tried the tesco ones, I use boots own make iv found them very good and reliable. Have you tried a clear blue iv heard there meant to be very good? 

Do you have any symptoms? 

Sorry for any errors typing on my phone iv just moved house so don't have the Internet at the mo.

Xx


----------



## TTC190810

Oh Zaney - I have never used a tesco one - sorry - but maybe its still a little early!

im kinda like you in that last month Af was due on 21st - she didnt arrive till 28th!  Grrrr! So im using the 5th as when AF should be here and will prob test on the 6th?!

I havent bought any HPTs so i dont start POAS now!

P.S - just been trying to find some stuff online about those digiatl tesco test1 im struggling really!
x


----------



## TTC190810

pip squeek said:


> Hi
> 
> That's strange iv never tried the tesco ones, I use boots own make iv found them very good and reliable. Have you tried a clear blue iv heard there meant to be very good?
> 
> Do you have any symptoms?
> 
> Sorry for any errors typing on my phone iv just moved house so don't have the Internet at the mo.
> 
> Xx

thats like me in the evening! For some reason my laptop at home has stopped letting me on BNB! :growlmad:


----------



## Zaney

pip squeek said:


> Hi
> 
> That's strange iv never tried the tesco ones, I use boots own make iv found them very good and reliable. Have you tried a clear blue iv heard there meant to be very good?
> 
> Do you have any symptoms?
> 
> Sorry for any errors typing on my phone iv just moved house so don't have the Internet at the mo.
> 
> Xx

I will try in a few days....im so wasting money right now lol im an addict ;) haha

and i have had many symptoms but put them down 2 af in the past but last week i had shivers/cold was really awfull i was in tears my head hurt....woke up next morning went to the loo and had 2 turn around quick and was sick out of the blue....was the same that night and 4 days after i couldnt keep nothing in me or down sorry for tmi lol.....but last 2 days i have been able to eat but small amounts but have had sour taste in mouth on and off since and alot this morning i feel like i wanna be sick and have mild headache atm....and yeah have had funny feelings in boobs but i have boob pains everytime my af is coming x


----------



## Zaney

TTC190810 said:


> Oh Zaney - I have never used a tesco one - sorry - but maybe its still a little early!
> 
> im kinda like you in that last month Af was due on 21st - she didnt arrive till 28th! Grrrr! So im using the 5th as when AF should be here and will prob test on the 6th?!
> 
> I havent bought any HPTs so i dont start POAS now!
> 
> P.S - just been trying to find some stuff online about those digiatl tesco test1 im struggling really!
> x

thank for the help and my last period was due on the 30th and i started bleeding on the 5th and it lasted 2 and a half days so will be due on 28th if i wasnt late so if i dont come on then i will wait till the 2nd.

i only found 1 story some1 got same stuff on test early b4 af then did another test and was neg but she was due a few days after that but then there is no more messages from her lol...so maybe she wasnt? x


----------



## FitzBaby

Oh can I join???


----------



## Jemma0717

^^ Of course! When are you testing?

ETA: Looks like the same day as me, dummy me


----------



## FragileDoll

No symptoms for me just yet - 7DPO already.


----------



## kytti

Hi hi Jenna! AF due 8/6 but I'm testing 8/3 (unless of course Spot shows up)! :(


----------



## Jemma0717

I know this silly! You are on my list already!! :)


----------



## kytti

I know, just telling everyone else for the thread! heehee :D


----------



## Jemma0717

oh alright haha sorry!


----------



## kytti

I totally feel like I missed the egg this month girls....... I know I know.. "you're not out until AF shows" but I just have this feeling.....


----------



## Jemma0717

Think positive!!


----------



## FitzBaby

kytti said:


> I totally feel like I missed the egg this month girls....... I know I know.. "you're not out until AF shows" but I just have this feeling.....

I'm totally there with you. Just something doesn't feel like this is my month.


----------



## Zaney

its never my month lol....but i always hope its my month which is different...but i think and hope its my month this time....fingers crossed for you all for the result your after :) x


----------



## FragileDoll

I feel like we don't BD enough to catch that eggy. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

Now I am worried we BD too much! haha


----------



## kytti

We BD'd SO MUCH last month and NOTHING but I think we started too early. Just like this month!!!!!!!! If I had a million dollars I would bet it that this is not my month. I am trying so hard to think positive but I'm not feeling it. :(


----------



## Jemma0717

ugh I know...I am not feeling it either. I am trying but no,not working


----------



## kytti

](*,)


----------



## pip squeek

I'm with you too girls it dont feel like my month either. Then again thought the same when I had my little boy. It took us 11 cycles to concieve last time so I'm not getting my hopes up.

X


----------



## purplelilly

hi all! i do believe i'm due for af around the third. Not really confident it's our month either :nope:

Best timing was during the massive heat wave and DH works in no a/c.... not suprising he was dead tired and may have killed all the boys in th 100degree shop anyway:haha: But we did bd 1x (lol) 12hrs after pos opk soooo ya never know right? :shrug:


----------



## Jemma0717

Yay! Another 8/3! Keep us posted and lots of baby dust for you! :dust:


----------



## purplelilly

:dust::dust:you too !!!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

We BD only on CD8, CD11, CD13 & CD15. Whoa! isn't that enough?!


----------



## pip squeek

Hi Girls

How is everyone?

Now i never really symptom spot because i dont want to become too obsessed and also dont like to get my hopes up. but (TMI ALERT) im am about 6 dpo and have loads of thick creamy CM and cramping just like AF is going to come but im not due till the 5th Aug i have long cycles. Hass anyone experianced this before? I dont remember getting this with my little boy.

x


----------



## FitzBaby

I am getting SO impatient. Pip squeak ... I have been having AF like cramps but she isn't due until the 3 (4th at the latest). I totally want to test already! I remember NOTHING from DD as she was a surprise. I just remember getting drunk and not being able to hold my alcohol and that is what made me think I was pregnant!


----------



## FitzBaby

FragileDoll said:


> We BD only on CD8, CD11, CD13 & CD15. Whoa! isn't that enough?!

Ha! You'd think, right????

When DD was conceived we only bd'd like twice that month and she still made her way to my uterus!

This month, our first official TTC/NTNP (2nd month off BC) we bd'd cd 9, 12, 13, 14 & 15 ... so ... FX'd and LOTS of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to us and all!


----------



## pip squeek

FitzBaby said:


> I am getting SO impatient. Pip squeak ... I have been having AF like cramps but she isn't due until the 3 (4th at the latest). I totally want to test already! I remember NOTHING from DD as she was a surprise. I just remember getting drunk and not being able to hold my alcohol and that is what made me think I was pregnant!

I know me too this wait is horrible im trying my best to keep busy and not think about it but thats harder said than done. Iv never had these af pains before well not so soon but just dont want to read too much in to it suppose it could be a number of things.

Im due on the 4th so loooks like we could be testing around the same time fingers crossed and lots of :dust::dust:

xx


----------



## kytti

FitzBaby said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> We BD only on CD8, CD11, CD13 & CD15. Whoa! isn't that enough?!
> 
> 
> 
> When DD was conceived we only bd'd like twice that month and she still made her way to my uterus!Click to expand...


You make a great point all of us should remember. It only takes one time! :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Ladies, I feel like a nut-so. I am...6dpo I think and I thought "If I am indeed pregnant, a test will be + mo matter what right?" WRONG! Why do I torture myself like this? I went to walmart lastnight and bough a test, prenatals, and lavender bath stuff to relax. I took the test and of course a BFN...lol I am such a fool. Of course I was upset but what else did I expect? I expected a BFP even though I prob haven't even gone through the implantation stage. I think I am losing it ladies. 

Lol anyone as crazy as me? Keep in mind I am being quite sarcastic in some of those sentences because I do know that it's way too soon for a BFP, i'm just crazy


----------



## kytti

Jemma, been there done that! I'd say the earliest is 10 DPO! (to test).. not too much longer though.


----------



## Jemma0717

I know, I need to cool it. I am better today but I thought I was going to lose it yesterday


----------



## FitzBaby

I was SO close to testing this morning! I got a free HPT in a box when I bought my Ovulation test kits ... SO TEMPTING!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

DON'T DO IT! You will be upset like me :( lol just wait!


----------



## kytti

To be honest when I got pregnant with #1 I tested at 14 DPO (I had much more patience then) and the line was still very faint. So, I'm not fully convinced a BFP would show up for me too much before then. If I don't have any spotting which is my usual MO by 8/3 I am sure I will break down and test though.


----------



## Jemma0717

I am going to wait till now too and I am going to come here to you ladies for help. You all need to say "Tiffany, DON'T do it". I really wish all of us could meet so we could be crazy together lol but 80% of the people here are from UK and I am from the US


----------



## purplelilly

Hahaha... i totally hear ya! The urge to test is killer but the bfn is heartbreaking! i usually breakdown 1 day before af.... bfn followed by af is just cruel and unusual punishment:nope:
I don't know why i keep doing it to myself :shrug:

I'll be lookin here for strength in 6 days or so too! lol


----------



## purplelilly

FitzBaby said:


> I was SO close to testing this morning! I got a free HPT in a box when I bought my Ovulation test kits ... SO TEMPTING!!!

i've got one of them too..... sitting on my vanity ..... taunting me:haha:


----------



## kytti

Hey I'm from the US! :)


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> We BD only on CD8, CD11, CD13 & CD15. Whoa! isn't that enough?!
> 
> 
> 
> When DD was conceived we only bd'd like twice that month and she still made her way to my uterus!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a great point all of us should remember. It only takes one time! :hugs:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for all. :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh you are? Yay! How close to MN?


----------



## kytti

Oh poop.. well I am in GA! Heehee


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey Kytti...look at my ticker. It says #9 vivid dreams as a symptom....I had the WEIRDEST dream last night. I woke up told DH about it and even called my mom to tell her. Ok I am just being crazy again but weird huh?


----------



## kytti

I'm glad your ticker is working for you!!! I'm having none of the symptoms really. Every now and then I get weird cramps/pains but I had these last month too around this time so I am thinking nothing of it. I am not really noticing anything. Although the night I got my positive OPK (which is the last night we BD'd because I O'd late and we BD'd too much prior) I had a dream I was pregnant with another girl. Probably just the TTC stress getting to me. I really don't want to see a BFN again this month but I truly feel like I am going to. I hate being negative. I hope you at least get your BFP so I can be happy for one of us!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Well like I said, I am sure it's just a coincidence but I just thought it was weird since I normally don't look at that ticker because then I symptom spot which I hate doing but I just happened to see the word "dream" and bam, I thought about my dream that I still can see sooo clearly. I had a boy and a girl and they were so cute. There names were Logan and Alexandra (alex for short)...idk where that name came from but Logan is one of my names for my next boy so that made sense. I am not going to share all of it because it's too long but I have come to the conclusion that my dream was trying to tell me that I am a dangerous person when it comes to babies hahah! We got in a car accident driving a POWER WHEELS on the highway, 2 ladies were mad at me and "pushed" my baby girls soft spot in :( :( and I dropped my baby girl under a picnic table. WTF?! Yeah, it was odd...very very odd. 

Ya know, I don't think I will get a BFP this month either. Just not feelin it. Would be nice, but prob not. That's ok, we can keep going with our journey together...we have only been trying since may right? ;)


----------



## kytti

Wow! What a weird dream! I love the name Logan. My husband's name is Lokin but everyone always thinks he says "Logan" and his family calls him Logan. But I like Lokin. Hehe... I don't know, vivid dreams are a good sign. Maybe this is your month after all! I think I remember vivid dreams when I got pregnant with DD! :X I heard month 3 is a lucky month for a lot of people and I think if I would have O'd on schedule we would have had a decent chance but oh well. Maybe there is some reason that happened and this wasn't suppose to be our month. Who knows... trying not to be too depressed before AF even shows, lol.


----------



## Jemma0717

Lokin? I like that!! I already have Landon so I am going to be one of those people who sticks with the L's...Maybe. I like Logan and Lilyana. Our dog is Lexi :) 

Month 3 lucky huh? We shall see! Watch, we are both sitting here doubting it and next thing you know we are going to be hunting each other down to share our BFP's haha wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## kytti

That would be amazing! I might cry from joy! Here is my chart.. it FINALLY picked up my O based on temps, etc. My Ovulation Chart


----------



## FitzBaby

So true ... if any of us gets a BFP ... HOORAY!!! Although I will miss you in this forum!


----------



## Jemma0717

Kytti...I still don't know how to read those charts haha

Fitzbaby, follow my journal! Easiest way to stay in touch when people move around this forum all the time!


----------



## kytti

I guess I should do a journal but I am too lazy!


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah I was feeling that way at first but I really like it, that's where I go to express myself and kind of write it down. People can read it if they want but sometimes I ramble lol


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> I am going to wait till now too and I am going to come here to you ladies for help. You all need to say "Tiffany, DON'T do it". I really wish all of us could meet so we could be crazy together lol but 80% of the people here are from UK and I am from the US

Jemma im from uk :)

And ur not crazy cos if ur crazy im crazy lol....i know how hard it is and testing when u know is impossible but u do it anyway cos ya just dont know? i tested few days ago and was about 5/6 dpo lmao.....i had 2 negatives and 2 i was unsure about and was blue dye which i read about and any1 can see the 2 lines but think dye was in evap i dunno but im trying to forget i did em lol.....but will be getting a test 2moro for friday morning im gonna get a 6 day early response...dunno if they r any good but im due on around the 2nd and dunno if i can wait longer than friday 2 test if nothing then i will again over weekend if not i will wait till the 2nd and test again....so now i sound more crazy than you hahaha x

i been TTC for so long now i dunno if i have symptoms of pregnancy or if its my body playing tricks....so now i just test every month just for the hope :) x


----------



## Jemma0717

I tell myself I won't test again until 8/3 but I know I will. I don't have an HPT's right now so that would mean I have to go to the store..maybe I should make OH take all my money so I can't go haha

Time move faster! tick tock.....


----------



## Zaney

lol.....i didnt buy my last tests my hubby did cos i was sick 1 morning and ill day b4....and was ill for 4 days couldnt keep nothing down or in me....but now i been eating little bits now im constipated sorry for tmi but my body is driving me nuts....or its me driving my body nuts? lmao
i also have no tests but really want 1 but dont want that disapointment....but look on the bright side it aint over till af comes......hopefully af stays away!! x


----------



## kytti

Well, I gave in and made a TTC journal!


----------



## Zaney

i just signed up with countdown to pregnancy lol....if this aint my month im hoping with all the advice next month it will be :) x


----------



## Jemma0717

So I go on FB and ACCIDENTALLY click on photos when I really meant to click on MY photos....well when you click on photos you see everyone elses and guess what the FIRST thing I see it? A clearblue digi that says PREGNANT. Really? really? :( I have never seen a friend post a preg test on FB and when I don't needa see it, I see it. It's rubbing in my face.


----------



## Zaney

oh i know the feeling.....must be something in the air....as several of my friends have a scan pic as there profile pic atm as they r going through it....but never seen any1 post a test.....but i think if i get a pregnant i will! lol just 2 see what people say....i so hope this is ur month too x


----------



## kytti

HUGS! I bet you see yours soon. ;)


----------



## Jemma0717

We shall see ;)


----------



## FitzBaby

Oh no! So sorry, keep on thinking positive! Not gonna lie, think it's weird that they posted a pregnancy pict, but that's just my opinion. I don't have any picts of DD on facebook and I just prefer it that way!


----------



## MissMaya

I´m new as well and hoping the witch doesn´t come on august 4th! I found it odd that I´ve had some mild cramping and tuggling sensations in my abdomen for most of the day, with bloating. I´m very thirsty, gassy, my nose started running for no good reason last night, I´ve been sneezing a lot today.....I´ll be testing on the first and keeping my fingers crossed for us all! Hopefully this will be our month. Best of luck, ladies!


----------



## Zaney

MissMaya said:


> I´m new as well and hoping the witch doesn´t come on august 4th! I found it odd that I´ve had some mild cramping and tuggling sensations in my abdomen for most of the day, with bloating. I´m very thirsty, gassy, my nose started running for no good reason last night, I´ve been sneezing a lot today.....I´ll be testing on the first and keeping my fingers crossed for us all! Hopefully this will be our month. Best of luck, ladies!

Good luck MissMaya, fingers crossed for you too and hoping its gonna be our month also :) x


----------



## kytti

I lost all hope this morning thanks to stupid fertility friend. I added in a temp this morning on my chart and it pushed my ovulation date up a day.. we got no bd'ing in that day or the day after. I am 99.9% sure I'm out if FF is right.


----------



## Zaney

i dont do temps so not sure how it all works really, i have an idea but no expert in it ....but i do know sperm can last for 4-5 days so even if u done it 2 days b4 ov then u still have a chance surely?? x


----------



## kytti

That's what I keep hearing zaney but I just don't think this is it this month. :( I think we should have gotten in at least one, if not two, more tries.


----------



## Zaney

look at it this way.....u cant change it but u can hope....i got alot of symptoms right now...some are af 1s that i normally have but i have had few different ones i never have with normal af....and ya not out till ya get a af like i see alot saying haha....and i feel like im out the this month also as i been let down so many months but then a friend on here was same and she just got her bfn x


----------



## Jemma0717

I posted this in my journal ladies but this is sooo stressful for me :(

Next month I am going back to NTNP. As much as I don't want to believe it, I do believe in "It will happen when you least expect it". The last 2 times I got prego were drunken times not trying at all. I think I need to go back to daily life, not track anything, and just have fun with it. 

Not trying to be debbie downer here but I just can't do this. It's making me sad


----------



## Jemma0717

^^ I told DH about this and he thinks I am "setting him up" :( :(


----------



## kytti

Jemma, when are you testing again?


----------



## Jemma0717

I don't think I am going to test. Just going to wait for AF


----------



## Jemma0717

I am ready to jump out of my own body today. My emotions are running high I could just cry


----------



## kytti

I just got a visual of the whole jumping out of your body thing, a little scary! But I know how you feel. I have been extremely moody lately which is normal when AF is almost a week away. I'm pretty sure I'm out. This sucks. Maybe we're both wrong. I hope so. :(


----------



## Jemma0717

I wish we were both wrong but I have too many AF symptoms. I have a problem with patience- I don't have any. When I want something, I want it now. 

I have wanted a baby since my mc in 09.....I have doing pretty good till now


----------



## CrazyKitty

Hello Ladies! I followed a link left on another thread to do with expected AF. May I join you? Af is due 3rd/4th - I'm having to guess as my cycles haven't quite settled but I'm averaging out at 25days. I don't have many symptoms so I think it will be easier for me to avoid testing and just wait.xox


----------



## Tracyface

Mine's due on the 3rd, but I hope she doesn't show!! x


----------



## Jemma0717

Welcome ladies :) 

I tested at 5dpo idk what I was expecting haha

Anyways, I am not testing again unless I miss af so I would test on 8/4


----------



## CrazyKitty

I've figured that, if I wait and test on the 4th then I'll get a fairly accurate test result - even if the witch was planning to arrive 5th or 6th... I'm ready for a fight this month - that witch is in for a whole world of pain!


----------



## purplelilly

CrazyKitty said:


> I've figured that, if I wait and test on the 4th then I'll get a fairly accurate test result - even if the witch was planning to arrive 5th or 6th... I'm ready for a fight this month - that witch is in for a whole world of pain!

You made me laugh! thanks!!:haha: 

I hope you win this battle! :gun:


----------



## Jemma0717

Lets all win this battle!

:finger: AF!!! I am in one of those moods today


----------



## kytti

Jemma0717 said:


> :finger: AF!!! I am in one of those moods today

:rofl:


----------



## FitzBaby

ugh ... don't ask me why ... but i couldn't resist the test that was staring at me all day. I unwrapped it this morning and took it this afternoon ... :bfn::dohh:

I'd been having weird "symptoms" that I don't even know if I can chalk up to symptoms!!! That dull cramping for about 4 days now (not so sharp anymore), CRAZY dreams, and now I have a dull metallic taste in my mouth. And, something I had WHILE I was pregnant with DD was seeing this silver/gray spots and dizziness. But it is WAY too early to test and well, I'm already convinced I'm out this month. So stupid to waste the test! 

So, yes Jemma ... :finger: AF!!!


----------



## kytti

Oh gosh! I already feel myself getting sucked into the POAS way too early group! LOL! Look, girls... whatever I say or do.. please do not let me test before 8/3!


----------



## Jemma0717

haha why do we torture ourselves? How rude of us! I am saying this...you are NOT out until the son of a bi*ch arrives!


----------



## JBear85

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum and AF due 08/03. My boyfriend and I have been NTNP, but I'm noticing some symptoms and making myself crazy! I'm trying to be patient and wait until my AF is late, but it's SO hard! :wacko: I don't know how you all do this so often! We're both 26 and more than ready for kids, so it's not a question of if but when. We figured we would kind of just "wait and see what happens", but now I find myself obsessing over every little thing! This wait is excruciating!! Help!?


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh hun, we all understand. It's super hard. A LOT of us POAS (pee on a stick) way before we should just to torture ourselves haha

I POAS 5dpo and of course I got a BFN....not sure what I was expecting. We are all here to root each other on and hope for the BFP's!

Welcome and lots of baby dust for you! :dust:


----------



## JBear85

Thanks so much for the warm welcome! I'm usually guilty of testing too early too, I think my patience right now is based more on circumstance than choice! My bf is military and I only see him on weekends, and promised I wouldn't POAS (hehe) unless he was here with me. So that means either this weekend, or I wait until next -- I think I'll be insane by that point!! I'm really optimistic, but trying not to get my hopes up! O:)


----------



## Jemma0717

I would test this weekend if I were you but that's only because I couldn't wait till the following weekend!! My patience is out the window right now, I can't take it anymore


----------



## JBear85

I know!!! I'm cursing my iPhone right now for making it so easy to track EVERYTHING - and cursing my friends who keep saying "hmm maybe you're preggo" every time I mention something that's off about me. Life would be so much easier sometimes without technology!! I probably will test this weekend, to at least kill off some of the anxiety! It's so nice to see SO many women going through the same things as me... makes me feel like much less of a basket case! :lol:


----------



## FitzBaby

JBEAR ... right there with you!!! GOING CRAZY HERE!!!! At least we are in this together!


----------



## Jemma0717

Ladies...my boobs hurt soooo bad. I didn't think they would since they are fake but I can feel the pain under the implant and its seriously so uncomfortable. All you ladies who have had sore bbs, just imagine something pushing on it all day long....that's how I feel and I can't sleep cause of it.

I better get a BFP after this otherwise I need to go to the dr. And get this checked out. I'm worried


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Ladies...my boobs hurt soooo bad. I didn't think they would since they are fake but I can feel the pain under the implant and its seriously so uncomfortable. All you ladies who have had sore bbs, just imagine something pushing on it all day long....that's how I feel and I can't sleep cause of it.
> 
> I better get a BFP after this otherwise I need to go to the dr. And get this checked out. I'm worried

Fingers crossed its for pregnancy.....when r u testing? x


----------



## FitzBaby

Jemma0717 said:


> Ladies...my boobs hurt soooo bad. I didn't think they would since they are fake but I can feel the pain under the implant and its seriously so uncomfortable. All you ladies who have had sore bbs, just imagine something pushing on it all day long....that's how I feel and I can't sleep cause of it.
> 
> I better get a BFP after this otherwise I need to go to the dr. And get this checked out. I'm worried

Oh no, will you test early???


----------



## kytti

I have zero sore boobs, one week til AF. I've lost hope for this month. :( FX for your Jemma.


----------



## JBear85

I'm new to all of this, is it possible to have a lot of symptoms 10dpo? I keep telling myself I must just have a bug or something, because it's easier than being disappointed! Jemma, Fx for you!! This is your month :)


----------



## TTC190810

Thats what i saying to myself - "they are not symptoms - you are coming down with something"

I just said this to my mum and she said "yeah you will be coming down with something in 9 months time by the sounds of it - A BABY" so the i shouted at her, lol! 

I must not get my hopes up! but there is always something in the back of my head tht says 2but it might be a symptom, you might be pg" even though im telling myself its not!

Yes, im arguing with myself!

TWW = Insanity!

Your not out till the witch arrives kytti - remember lots of people get BFPS with no symptoms!

Jemma - so sorry to hear about your boobs!! Must be very painful to have pressure all the time!
xx


----------



## pip squeek

Hey not been on in a couple of days not having the Internet in doing my head in. 

Hope your all well. 

Jemma hope the sore boobs is a good sign.

Kitty I wouldn't worry about having no symptoms yet it don't mean your out I never got any in the tww with my little boy did not expect a bfp at all just felt like af was on the way.

Xx


----------



## kytti

Thanks for the encouragement ladies, I do need it! :)


----------



## pip squeek

Hi kytti just realised I spelt ur mane wrong in the last post sorry. I'm not very good typing on my phone.

Think positive it will happen x


----------



## kytti

Kitty, kytti... all the same meaning. :) Kitty has been my nickname since my early teen years! :) I just do kytti because 1) it's different yet looks the same and 2) it's never taken! :D


----------



## CrazyKitty

Hey Ladies!

Well, today saw a mad increase in aches, cramps and discomfort in my abdomen - mainly on the right side. Some hurt so much they take my breath away! I just can't get comfortable! I've tried all sorts of positions and can't get it right - I thought I'd only have this problem DTD :D 

Kytti - I didn't have sore boobs until today and that started with sensitive nipples around lunchtime and has progressed this evening so I wouldn't worry too much.

I'm actually surprised at how calm I am and how I don't have any urge to POAS. Give it a few days and this will probably change! I think it might have something to do with my lack of belief in my 'symptoms' being real and not in my head.

Here's to BFP's all round this month!!xox


----------



## Jemma0717

Ladies please yell at me.

I took another EPT today and B F N!! But you know what I figured out? I don't think I O'd when I said ...I thought I did the 20th but it was really the 22nd which puts me only at 7DPO!!! Ahh I am so ready for AF to come so I can really get on track next month..

Do you think I have a chance still?? Shine some light for me :(


----------



## kytti

Oh girl.. we are both in the same boat except I have no tested yet. RARE! I think it's because I am so doubtful but you'd think with 25 tests hanging in my bathroom I'd crack by now. If it's true about you then we are on the same DPO! You should TRY not to test until 8/3! That's what I am going to do!!!


----------



## kytti

Did you BD on or around the later O?


----------



## Jemma0717

I still can't believe you haven't tested with 25 tests! You are a strong lady with a lot of self control! I have 1 more test and I promise you I AM WAITING!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

We did :)


----------



## kytti

Then of course you are fine silly. Not like me... if I O'd late we did not BD on O day. :(


----------



## Jemma0717

I didn't BD on O day either...

here is my schedule and I think it was TOO much:

So O day was supposedly 7/22:

7/17, 7/18, 7/19, 7/21, 7/22, 7/24, 7/28

hahha ETA I guess we did oops!


----------



## kytti

Looks good to me. :)


----------



## purplelilly

so how's everyone holding up today? So far I have had cramps for 3days but trying not to look into it much. I actually just feel like AF is coming and kinda came to grips with it until now. I'm at work (self employed with DH) and as i type this watching a customer feed his 3mth old and IT'S JUST NOT RIGHT!!! :nope:

Only one thing left to say.... AF & TWW :finger:

Ok rant over, hope everyone's day starts off better than mine!


----------



## Zaney

so whats todays story so far this month with every1?
i dont think i suceeded this month......got gastric flu apparently accoring 2 dr lol....1 min im fine with just runny nose the next i am on the loo after eating or in bed with headache feeling really awfull......

But.....for next month rather than try when i think its right im gonna do a chart thing and see what happens and possibly to temp.....gotta fine a good basal thermometer if any1 uses 1 here or knows of a good 1....advice would be great :) x thank you


----------



## Jemma0717

I am 99% positive i'm out this month. I feel back to normal again, no symptoms at all. No symptoms of AF either but it's a little too soon for that. If no spotting or cramps 8/3 morning, then I will be hopeful but I doubt it. I guess Fx and I will keep praying. It will happen when it wants to.

Oh and DH started taking one-a-day for men with Zinc and he puked it up yesterday! Poor guy


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> I am 99% positive i'm out this month. I feel back to normal again, no symptoms at all. No symptoms of AF either but it's a little too soon for that. If no spotting or cramps 8/3 morning, then I will be hopeful but I doubt it. I guess Fx and I will keep praying. It will happen when it wants to.
> 
> Oh and DH started taking one-a-day for men with Zinc and he puked it up yesterday! Poor guy

i been speaking to some1 on here for couple of weeks and they were trying for a long time....she also said symtoms have gone and was not due 2 test for couple of days ahe was 10dpo at the time and so she went well ill use test anyway and 10 mins later she posted a pic and she was pregnant!! she only found out 3 days ago so all cos symptoms go dont mean u aint.....

i should telling myself that too haha fingers r crossed for u also x


----------



## FitzBaby

Trying to think positive!!!! and TRYING not o POAS until at least Monday! Thinking of you ladies!


----------



## Zaney

Fingers crossed for monday FitzBaby :) x


----------



## kytti

Well, I am starting to get a cold and I am trying VERY HARD not to read too much into it. I got a cold one week before my BFP with #1. I remember it well because it was during Christmas and I felt AWFUL Christmas day and had to commute with DH 2 hours to see his parents and we argued because I didn't want to go because I felt so bad but went anyway. I got a BFP about 5 or 6 days later. Trying HARD not to get too hopeful because I don't want to be disappointed. But it's a glimmer of hope at least. :) X-posted this to a few other places where I'm active. :)


----------



## Zaney

well fingers crossed for you Kytti :) yesterday really bad couldnt eat ive eaten what an average person would in 3 days over last 2 weeks.....cant be good....but 1 minute i dont wanna eat or feel too sick and im now stuffing my face with a kebab cos im so hungry after being ill lmao....but now feeling sick and aint ate much at all yet x


----------



## kytti

Thanks Zaney! I am still not feeling it this month but I think I am over stressed with school stuff! This cold, which is not bad at the moment, is NOT helping! It's there enough just to be annoying and I really don't want to take anything for it just in case!


----------



## Zaney

im the same not feeling it even tho its like signs and symptoms going heeeellloooo?? lol then get stronger the more i ignore it the stronger they are....im just thinking af is gonna come and dr said i have gastric flu and was told they can be exact same symptoms to pregnancy but when i did a test yesterday there was nothing so i am going with flu untill proven otherwise....and dr also said there is nothing i can take...apart from beachums...dunno how u spell it :/ but he said if ya TTC then dont take em just take paracetamol 

When are u testing or due af? which i hope doesnt arrive lol x


----------



## CrazyKitty

Zaney said:


> im the same not feeling it even tho its like signs and symptoms going heeeellloooo?? lol then get stronger the more i ignore it the stronger they are....im just thinking af is gonna come and dr said i have gastric flu and was told they can be exact same symptoms to pregnancy but when i did a test yesterday there was nothing so i am going with flu untill proven otherwise....and dr also said there is nothing i can take...apart from beachums...dunno how u spell it :/ but he said if ya TTC then dont take em just take paracetamol
> 
> When are u testing or due af? which i hope doesnt arrive lol x

Keep sticking to that thought! You're not out until AF arrives! Anyway, from my experience, most doctors tend to say anything to get you to go away.......it took 9years for them to diagnose my ME/CFS and just kept saying "you're anaemic, take iron"!xox


----------



## kytti

Well, I had TONS of symptoms last month and I was sure I was pregnant but nope. So, I have made it a point to ignore any and all symptoms this month, until this stupid cold came. AF is due around 8/5 or 8/6 but the longest I can hold out from testing is 8/3 even though it might be too early. When I got my BFP with #1 I tested at 14 DPO and the line was very light. We'll see I guess. I usually have spotting 2-3 days before evil AF.


----------



## Zaney

Crazy Kitty i think ur right....the dr i seen i never seen b4 and omg he was so rude.....i didnt mention it here as i was worried but my boob was hurting and was itching and feeling funny more than normal.....so naturally i looked down and sqeezed it and it wasnt hard and clear fluid came out.....anyway i told dr he said i dunno....i said ur the dr....he said i dont know everything....so i said surely u have had a patient thats had that happened? or should i be worried? he said well i dont know.....so i said what am i supposed to do? he said see how it goes if it happens again come back.....i wanted to cry and slap him all at once......it seemed like any female issue he wasnt interested....


----------



## kytti

I think you need a new doctor!!! My boobs have been a little itchy, weird. But nothing coming out. Maybe you should ask someone else..... what CD or DPO are you on? I guess I need to scroll up and read!


----------



## Zaney

kytti said:


> Well, I had TONS of symptoms last month and I was sure I was pregnant but nope. So, I have made it a point to ignore any and all symptoms this month, until this stupid cold came. AF is due around 8/5 or 8/6 but the longest I can hold out from testing is 8/3 even though it might be too early. When I got my BFP with #1 I tested at 14 DPO and the line was very light. We'll see I guess. I usually have spotting 2-3 days before evil AF.

You sound like me now Kytti so used to the negatives im giving up....i want to give up but cant........i think im gonna test on the monday.....again! ....ive done few tests....2 im sure there was a line and i still got the stick but then it could be evap.....as its only half a line? other 1 is just really faint but visable.....but done a digi yesterday and said not pregnant so i thought id show by now if i was....oh and 2 days ago did a 6 days early and nothing....but i aint even sure when im due on lmao i think ill go with the 2nd ish as thats 28 days from my last bleed which was week late and only lasted 2 days.....its doing my head in all this haha x


----------



## kytti

Well, hopefully I'll be testing on 8/3 if Spot doesn't show up!!!!!


----------



## CrazyKitty

Zaney said:


> Crazy Kitty i think ur right....the dr i seen i never seen b4 and omg he was so rude.....i didnt mention it here as i was worried but my boob was hurting and was itching and feeling funny more than normal.....so naturally i looked down and sqeezed it and it wasnt hard and clear fluid came out.....anyway i told dr he said i dunno....i said ur the dr....he said i dont know everything....so i said surely u have had a patient thats had that happened? or should i be worried? he said well i dont know.....so i said what am i supposed to do? he said see how it goes if it happens again come back.....i wanted to cry and slap him all at once......it seemed like any female issue he wasnt interested....

I think that is absolutely disgusting!! :growlmad: If I were you, I'd complain - report him to the surgery manager or take it higher! :hugs: xox


----------



## Zaney

kytti said:


> I think you need a new doctor!!! My boobs have been a little itchy, weird. But nothing coming out. Maybe you should ask someone else..... what CD or DPO are you on? I guess I need to scroll up and read!

i called nhs help line which aint like me but thought well im ill and last period was late so better be safe...and nurse called me back and said its more of a concern if its black or green liquid or blood in it..but i said no was just clear as it was....and she said it may not be serious but they should be checked....

i spoke to my cousin and she said everytime she has had probs with her breast or worried her dr who is female tho would actually check them....ive read it can happen often if stimulated etc...but i only squeezed it not played with it lol...but reading about it dont help so still really concerned.

i was due last month june 30th but was late and had spotting on the 5th and bled heavy on the 6th.....7th is slowed down and stopped that night....sooooo im counting from 28days from the 5th which brings me 2 the 2nd


----------



## Zaney

Oh i will and am Crazy Kitty, i said about my test and he also said thats for you not me....then he said ill give u another urine test we aint allowed to just give em out i was like what? oooh he just really upset me....i didnt ask for another urine test 2 be done but he said we allow it every 38 days u had 1 month ago.....i said yeah cos my period was late he said so u want 1 now....and i just said do u think i need 1 he said well i dont it now....and i had blood test i was supposed to have week and half ago but as i was ill i couldnt so he said go have it now....so went there and they moaned cos i had half a cup of tea so i said well do the test cos i aint gonna come back....she said it may affect the sugar results and they might say im diabetic...but i said i aint i have been checked and my husband is diabetic im not and if ya look its more hormones and lupus and thyroids they r checking so thats all i need 2 know and they did it in the end.....sorry btw im having right rant 2day lol


----------



## Zaney

kytti said:


> Well, hopefully I'll be testing on 8/3 if Spot doesn't show up!!!!!

Fingrs r really crossed for you.....people i have been speaking to over last 2 weeks have actually been pregnant as i have gone through the wait with them so maybe im lucky for others just not for me haha.....every1 getting all these positives ill have no1 to compare the symptoms with hehehe x


----------



## kytti

FX for you too! I'm definitely having my doubts. There was a HUGE BFN wave in another forum on another website I am a part of. We have not had a BFP there for days and I really hope the curse does not continue next week!


----------



## CrazyKitty

Zaney said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> Well, hopefully I'll be testing on 8/3 if Spot doesn't show up!!!!!
> 
> Fingrs r really crossed for you.....people i have been speaking to over last 2 weeks have actually been pregnant as i have gone through the wait with them so maybe im lucky for others just not for me haha.....every1 getting all these positives ill have no1 to compare the symptoms with hehehe xClick to expand...


There's a BFP waiting for you!xox


----------



## Zaney

lol well the thread i was part of basically 2 out of 4 were pregnant 1 is waiting 2 see same as me and those 2 bfp were a day after the other!....hopefully ill bring this thread some luck 2 ay haha...just wish id have some for once :) x

Fingers crossed ur the next BFP in there :) x


----------



## kytti

I am totally expecting a BFN unfortunately but that's just because my O date was off a day or two.. so if it's a negative I won't be too shocked. I'll be sad yeah but not super surprised.


----------



## Zaney

kytti said:


> I am totally expecting a BFN unfortunately but that's just because my O date was off a day or two.. so if it's a negative I won't be too shocked. I'll be sad yeah but not super surprised.

Doesnt mean u aint tho if ya did it 4 days either side of you ov u have a chance right?.....u aint had af yet haha...and hopefully wont....but in worst case....and u get af same as how i feel not hopefull at all this month even tho im trying to be but look at this way....if we both get af.....we can be buddies and rock the bed hahaha and ill help u through it and u can help me make sure im doing it at right times cos i just estimate and seem to do it when i have discharge around that time and it aint worked yet...but i do know 2 close friends that did put there feet in the air straight after and 1 laid on stairs and they fell pregnant first month of doing that lol


----------



## kytti

You're so sweet! :D I hope we BOTH get BFPs! If not, yes, we need to keep in touch and continue to be cycle buddies.. or preggo buddies, either way! ;)


----------



## Zaney

kytti said:


> You're so sweet! :D I hope we BOTH get BFPs! If not, yes, we need to keep in touch and continue to be cycle buddies.. or preggo buddies, either way! ;)

Yes that would be brilliant and thanks...i just cant get round this flu thing? i dont have all the symptoms but at same time i do and its playing on my mind so much lol....like the upset tummy side of it....i only went this morning....now im fine apart from nose sniffling and blocked at same time but i feel fine yet yesterday ui was so bad i slept all day....just so weird....so even tho your trying not to think about it what other symptoms or things you got going on? or anything different? x


----------



## kytti

I have having weird pains.. not like cramps but uncomfortable. I DID have this last month though but not exactly around this time, 7 DPO. I have also what are my usual PMS symptoms, moody (although not as bad as last month but there's still time, lol), hungry often (especially chocolate), and my face broke out. I really don't have anything standing out... no sore boobs... this minor cold I have is the only thing standing out and that is only because I had a cold with #1 but it could just be a coincidence and my first cold having nothing to do with being sick but rather it was December and colds are not that uncommon around then!


----------



## Zaney

ive been having weird tummy pains but put it down to the gastric flu....moody....im short fused alot atm lol....but could be cos im ill.....im trying to find an excuse for everything now....i think about food and doughnuts lol but then when its there i dont want it....my face broke out 2day proppa!i had few boob pains on and off at 1 point they were under armpit going towards nipples....but nipples have been itching alot....

but having a cold this time of year?? bit odd init?? or is it not?? ;) i normally get sore boobs week b4 af :( but boob leaking.....thats something different for me but have been told its possible to happen any time and is normal.....

so we r either pregnant or going through the wars lmao just a bad month


----------



## kytti

I agree, something strange is going on with both of us! I've been taking prenatal vitamins which have been keeping me very healthy so to get a cold in July is extremely odd for me. Anything is possible I guess and my body was mean and did play tricks on me last month! But I am NOT imagining this cold. It's weird you talk about itchy nips though because mine were itching like crazy yesterday. Ok, I'm going to flush all of this out of my head. LOL... I hate getting all excited and then seeing a BFN. It was really hard on me last month because I totally thought I was!


----------



## Zaney

i thought i was last month and i was late a week late! then bled for 2 days.....but negatives....so thats y i am like this this month....and i feel if i am due on between the 2nd and 7th......

im stuck between that my last cycle was 33 days and i have been around 30 rather than 28 days recently...so if its the 2nd then thought test would show by now but if it was 33 days then i got a week to go so it wouldnt show lmao....but i feel i ov around 18/19th so basically been 2 weeks so a test would show right??? lmao and if i ov later im in ur shoes cos i would have missed it by bd too early

and i seen posts for tingly nipples but i thought its itchy lmao,....i even checked for crumbs down my bra just in case haha...but was irrating itchyness but could be a first but could be another thing that will play in my mind :)


----------



## FitzBaby

Keeping FX'd for you ladies!!!! I have been super crampy too, but not like AF cramps. I am testing on Monday ... I can't take it anymore!!!


----------



## kytti

Wish I could test Monday! This cold has thrown me off guard. I'll test Wednesday though if no AF/spot.


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey ladies thought I would check in with you all :) 

I feel like crap right now--nauseated, dizzy, headache but I think is because af is arriving. I am waiting to test on 8/3!


----------



## Zaney

FitzBaby said:


> Keeping FX'd for you ladies!!!! I have been super crampy too, but not like AF cramps. I am testing on Monday ... I can't take it anymore!!!

im here with ya and the others lol....but also ill so im doubtful this month...but i had cramps in my tummy around belly button first thing this morning....it woke me up anyway....thought i needed a errrm loo hahaha u know what i mean but went and didnt go sorry if tmi :) but hope its a good sign for you x

oh and when u say u cant take it anymore what do u mean? r u stressed over it or the cramps? or both :( x


----------



## Zaney

kytti said:


> Wish I could test Monday! This cold has thrown me off guard. I'll test Wednesday though if no AF/spot.

why r our bodies so cruel.....its like a tease aint it! x
think im going mad! :wacko:


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Hey ladies thought I would check in with you all :)
> 
> I feel like crap right now--nauseated, dizzy, headache but I think is because af is arriving. I am waiting to test on 8/3!

Do u normally have all that when af is comin? x


----------



## pip squeek

Hey ladies
How is everyone? Sorry I have missed a few pages my phone won't open them for some reason.

Just wanted a little advice if I base my cycle on 28days like it was on bc af would be due tomorrow but last time I came off the pill around 2 yrs ago I regulated to a 32 day cycle which would mean af is due on the 5th aug. Which would you go with? Really dont know when to test don't think I can hold myself bk for much longer haha.

Xx


----------



## Zaney

Hiya, im ok ty, how r u?

bc - sorry dunno what it means? still learnin the short hand haha

if if there is a chance u maybe due af 2moro if it was me id be testing lmao

im going through a similar problem with the dates, few months ago well near on 4/5 months ago i was 28 day cycle....last few months they have been longer, last af was a week late which made the cycle 33days and i started af about 5/6th july if its 28 days then ill be due af on the 2nd if its later it could be anywhere up untill 7th.....im so annoyed by it but negative digi test 2day x


----------



## pip squeek

Hi I'm good thanks.

Oh it's birth control pill I don't understand half the short hand on hear. 

Do you know when you ovulated? Af just likes to confuse us. Oh sorry about neg test are you going to wait and test again?

Think I might go out and buy a test today just scared of doing it too early will be disappointed if it's neg.

Have you had any symptoms?

Xx


----------



## Zaney

glad ya good :)

well i think only from the amount of mucas i have clear and stretchy when i wipe sorry if tmi :) but thats how im known for a long time but that was around the 18th....and on the 19th late that day i just was ill started sneezing had chills and i felt really hot....next day i was sick and late that evening was sick again....then for the 4 days after that i wasnt sick but felt it and had upset tummy couldnt and didnt wanna eat.....then had few days break and felt fine and was just about starting to eat again in small ammounts as stomach was sensitive but started feeling fine then all of a sudden 3 days of feeling better i was sneezing again then felt sick runny nose but blocked at same time very sniffy....Friday i was at my worst again see dr (who btw dont like anything that is about female stuff or issues and going to complain about him) anyway he said probs gastric flu so i said ok .........1 thing that did happen was itchy nipple and was irrating and natural thing to do i suppose i looked down examined it and gave it a little squeeze lol and a little clear liquid came out....never had that b4 apart from when i was breast feeding and just b4.....but dr said he dont know what it was or is....he basically ignored it like i said its a femanine prob and he wasnt interested couldnt even say it was common he said he aint an expert pmsl....so i left very upset really...

so with the headaches on top and just feeling like crap thats my month really sorry its long :) and if no af by the 2nd i will probs do a early response test and right now i feel fine....just have sniffles and tummy is doing weird things in there but i keep putting everything down to the possible gastric flu x


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah the only way I know is by checking my cm I have never done temping.

Gosh you have had a hard month so far I do hope some of them are preg symptoms. Glad your starting to feel better. 

I try not to symptom spot don't like to get my hopes up but the last two days have have felt very sicky iv had none of the usual signs I get for af. I will keep my fingers crossed for ur bfp. Think I may try an early response test.

Xx


----------



## Zaney

thank you i hope u get a positive :) and cant wait to hear ya results from test fingers crossed its a bfp!

and me im not feeling too hopeful due to being ill but u never know i suppose but i keep thinking im gonna start af at some point as im used to it now :) but there is always next month so i keep saying lol x


----------



## pip squeek

Ahh thanks I will update later on with the results can't see it been a pfp but you never know.

Ahh I totally know how you feel I was 11 month trying for my boy it so hard when af comes every month. Try not to get too disheartened it will happen. And stress and the worry of tcc can actually make it harder to concieve. You wil get your pfp soon it could still be ur month xx


----------



## Zaney

cant wait for your reply i will sign in often and check haha...i kep saying its not over till af arrives lol....its weird cos i feel really hopeful this month but its the ill side of it that i thought this time ill think of what else it could be rather than could it be pregnancy but when i look back most of my months have been the same so i know my body inside out i think of when af is gonna arrive or not....but this month i am a bit unsure if im honest...but could be cos im so hopeful lmao mad all this aint it :) x


----------



## pip squeek

Haha will prob update around t time.

Don't think I know my body at all it changes every month lol. Tell me about it who though tcc would be so stressful. It just takes over ur life, and don't yu find when ur ttc everywhere you look someone is pregnant. It needs to be fun :) .

Xx


----------



## FragileDoll

Update from me - I tested today @ 12dpo and got a BFN. Guess, I'm out this month too. 

How have you all been? :dust:


----------



## Zaney

i think im about dpo too and also got negative on digi this morning so think im out too BUT.......FragileDoll its not over till af arrives x


----------



## kytti

Too early for me to test although I will be honest, I am surprised I have not caved anyway! I'm holding firm to Wednesday, it still could be too early for me then but it is the longest I'm willing to hold out! Sorry for the BFNs this morning.. this curse has got to go. But, you're not out until AF shows!


----------



## Zaney

Just shows how strong u r this month....im just silly and flushin money away in the toilet litterally haha but thats it i aint buying any....till i think im deffo late or af should have showed up only test i have left r the cheap stick things and i have ONE! hahaha


----------



## FragileDoll

AF is due on the 2nd - I am having trouble sleeping ever since 6dpo, having weird dreams 4dpo onwards and mild cramps which wont last for more than seconds once every 3-4 days. :shrug:


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll can i ask where the cramps r....cos im wondering if mine r af....they feel like it but dont at same time and only last few mins or less each time.....mines on the left low down but sort of just b4 hip bone? if that makes sense think its my the pelvic bone?? i had same thing day b4 yesterday


----------



## Zaney

Fragile sorry what other symptoms u been having? and i am due af anytime from the 2nd to the 7th thats how im looking at it anyway but if its later than the 3rd then chances r when i thought i ovulated i must have ovulated later which means i possibly missed the chance as we bd too early x


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> FragileDoll can i ask where the cramps r....cos im wondering if mine r af....they feel like it but dont at same time and only last few mins or less each time.....mines on the left low down but sort of just b4 hip bone? if that makes sense think its my the pelvic bone?? i had same thing day b4 yesterday

Lower abdomen, sometime twinges in the left or right side and a few times behind the belly button but not sharp and usually lasts just for seconds.

We BD on CD08, CD11, CD13 & CD15 - I have never used any type of OPKs, BBT or Fertility Charts. But I know I do Ovulate cause I get Ovulation pain around CD13-16. Not sure if a day gap between our DTD lessens my chances of conception anyhow. :shrug:

How often did you BD this cycle? and when do you doubt you Ovulated, do you use OPKs?


----------



## Zaney

i also dont use opks but i have always seemed to know when i ov cos of the ovulation pains and sometimes r so severe i cant even stand up! but i bd on 13th 15th and 16th and i had clear white stretchy cm on the 18th and 19th and had af type cramps so i am pretty sure thats when i ovulated....

funny u mentioned belly button cos i woke up with pain behind my belly button this morning and it woke me up and i thought its cos i needed a poo hahaha soz for tmi but i didnt but i am regular in that bottom side of it every morning i go and i did in the end but was more constipated....bit weird after having diareah a little hence y they said i might have gastric flu.....but im so sure a test would have shown by now....

and even more confused that if i did ov surely af would be here or maybe i didnt ov then at all and was few days later so maybe af will be later x


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> i also dont use opks but i have always seemed to know when i ov cos of the ovulation pains and sometimes r so severe i cant even stand up! but i bd on 13th 15th and 16th and i had clear white stretchy cm on the 18th and 19th and had af type cramps so i am pretty sure thats when i ovulated....
> 
> funny u mentioned belly button cos i woke up with pain behind my belly button this morning and it woke me up and i thought its cos i needed a poo hahaha soz for tmi but i didnt but i am regular in that bottom side of it every morning i go and i did in the end but was more constipated....bit weird after having diareah a little hence y they said i might have gastric flu.....but im so sure a test would have shown by now....
> 
> and even more confused that if i did ov surely af would be here or maybe i didnt ov then at all and was few days later so maybe af will be later x

Last cycle we BD on CD09, CD10, CD13, CD15, CD16 and still got a BFN. I Ovulated on CD14 last cycle - was so upset when AF visited me. 

Fingers crossed for you, hun. When will you be testing? :dust:


----------



## Zaney

thanks and fingers crossed for you too :) and i tested with a digi this morning and said not pregnant....maybe to early but ive seen tests come up around now but if my cycle is longer it may not so will just wait and see but i will test again maybe around tuesday if af dont come first lol and if nothing then ill test again soon after...but cos of some cramps im having i am wondering if its cramps b4 af x


----------



## FragileDoll

I have been lurking in most of the threads posted by ladies in their TWW related to their symptoms, and mostly all of them reported AF like cramps in their TWW. So I guess that's a good sign for you, you're not out yet! :dust:


----------



## Zaney

but last month when i was week late i felt af cramps then spotted few hours later then got heavier next day.....but this time ive had em a few times over the last week but i have checked and not even a spotting or anything and same goes for you not over till af arrives which i hope it doesnt for either of us :) x


----------



## Jemma0717

I really wish I had that "feeling" of I know I am pregnant! But not this time :(

I have such a headache which is a good indicator that the evil B is on her way....blah


----------



## FragileDoll

I had only only one HPT with me which I used today and got a BFN - guess I won't be wasting money over them just to see BFNs it kinda upsets me. So I'll probably wait for the AF to show up.

Lots of baby dust to you, hun. Hope this is your month. :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

Lol I have taken 2 already...the last one was 2 days ago but I was wrong on my O date so I got pushed back again ugh but AF still supposed to be here either 8/3 or 8/4...we will see!

I hate taking HPT's and getting BFN's it pisses me off. Then I always say "It's too early still to tell" lol I always have an excuse


----------



## Zaney

i assume evil B means af?? and headache can also mean the opposite...i get migraines everytime im due af or i get it just b4....i had bit of headache yesterday but not like the normal migraines i get but who knows...last few months have been very confusing lol fingers crossed for u tho Jemma :) x


----------



## Jemma0717

Yes Evil B*tch is AF! lol I know it can be opposite but nooo symptom spotting here!

Thanks, same for you!!


----------



## Zaney

well as they say ur not out till af is here! xx


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Lol I have taken 2 already...the last one was 2 days ago but I was wrong on my O date so I got pushed back again ugh but AF still supposed to be here either 8/3 or 8/4...we will see!
> 
> I hate taking HPT's and getting BFN's it pisses me off. Then I always say "It's too early still to tell" lol I always have an excuse

I can totally relate. :haha:


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Lol I have taken 2 already...the last one was 2 days ago but I was wrong on my O date so I got pushed back again ugh but AF still supposed to be here either 8/3 or 8/4...we will see!
> 
> I hate taking HPT's and getting BFN's it pisses me off. Then I always say "It's too early still to tell" lol I always have an excuse
> 
> I can totally relate. :haha:Click to expand...

snap!!! lmao


----------



## FitzBaby

Feeling like she is going to come soon. I've taken 2 tests too and BFN. I mean, not even a hint of a line. So I am considering myself out and looking to Aug. to try again!


----------



## FragileDoll

FitzBaby said:


> Feeling like she is going to come soon. I've taken 2 tests too and BFN. I mean, not even a hint of a line. So I am considering myself out and looking to Aug. to try again!

I sometimes hate the feeling of trying all over again next month - nightmare for me. :(

When is your AF due?


----------



## Zaney

same here FitzBaby i have some low cramps well more dull ache all over lower part of tummy but undecided if its af or not....but pretty sure it is at same time due to the fact its my luck haha....but nothing there yet....but cant try in august untill af comes anyway.... si on the game till then either way :) same as all u that aint had af yet!! xx


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Feeling like she is going to come soon. I've taken 2 tests too and BFN. I mean, not even a hint of a line. So I am considering myself out and looking to Aug. to try again!
> 
> I sometimes hate the feeling of trying all over again next month - nightmare for me. :(
> 
> When is your AF due?Click to expand...

Me too!! Ugghh why can't it just happen now?? I have been a good girl! haha :wacko:


----------



## pip squeek

Hey girls well I went and got a test today af is due tomorrow if I base it on a 28 day cycle. I was going to do the test tonight but scared of the result don't want to upset myself with a bfn. So will do the test first thing in the morning got a funny feeling it will be a bfn tho don't know why.

Xx


----------



## Jemma0717

I have one too...I am going to wait until morning of 8/3 and when AF is supposed to arrive ...I hope I can hold out! I have taken 2 already haha


----------



## pip squeek

I know it's really hard it's just sat staring at me ha ha. Can't believe iv not give in and done one sooner. I Try not to have any in the house or it's way too tempting. 

Have you had any symptoms? X


----------



## kytti

JEMMA! You must wait until 8/3, I need someone to test with!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Mine is in my car haha

I have...but then they went away. IDK I don't think it's my month :-/ I was super nauseated, really sore bbs, headaches (still have but that could mean AF), and fatigued. But not anymore


----------



## kytti

If you lived nearby I would come over to your house and hide your HPT until Wednesday! LOL!


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> JEMMA! You must wait until 8/3, I need someone to test with!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't worry, I am waiting!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jemma0717

BOOBS HURT!! Ugh


----------



## kytti

I wish my boobs hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :(


----------



## pip squeek

Iv had bit of cramping today could be af pains tho :(. Think I might joint you both and try wait till wed and test with you. I need to be strong.

X


----------



## Jemma0717

WAIT WITH US! Kytti is the one keepin me strong to wait! 

TMI alert.......



constipated too :(


----------



## kytti

Jemma, you have way more symptoms than me. OK no one is allowed to test before 8/3!!!!!! Just do what I do... get up in the morning and go to the bathroom very quickly! Get rid of that first morning pee pee and let the urge to test go with it. I refuse to test without FMU before AF is due because in order to detect hcg before AF is due you REALLY need that FMU! Sooooo.. I go to the bathroom quickly in the morning and without thinking. Then it's too late. I won't waste a test mid day unless I am late on AF (which never happens).


----------



## pip squeek

Rite I'm going to put my test away till wed morning it's going to be hard if af has not arrived that would make me about 3 days late. 

Ohh I'm having that problem too very strange

Xx


----------



## kytti

I hope AF stays away pip!!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> Jemma, you have way more symptoms than me. OK no one is allowed to test before 8/3!!!!!! Just do what I do... get up in the morning and go to the bathroom very quickly! Get rid of that first morning pee pee and let the urge to test go with it. I refuse to test without FMU before AF is due because in order to detect hcg before AF is due you REALLY need that FMU! Sooooo.. I go to the bathroom quickly in the morning and without thinking. Then it's too late. I won't waste a test mid day unless I am late on AF (which never happens).

I didn't really know this...I have always been testing late in the day lol


----------



## pip squeek

Me too :) 

Hope it says away for the both of you.

Hope at least one of us if not all get our bfp. This wait is awful 

X


----------



## Jemma0717

I know right? Watch it will be you, then you, then me...3 months in a row. That would be OK but I don't wanna wait lol


----------



## pip squeek

I know waiting is awfull just got to try make my self busy. I drive my self insane with it all. Your not out yet and all your symptoms sound positive too. I will cross my fingers for all of us x


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah but my symptoms could be AF symptoms too. I get pregnancy symptoms before AF, it's annoying


----------



## CrazyKitty

kytti said:


> JEMMA! You must wait until 8/3, I need someone to test with!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don't worry Kytti, I'm intending to wait until the 3rd. I'm intending on going to Tesco tomorrow with DH (one where I'm not widely known) and buying a CB digi. Had a look at a FRER today but chickened out of buying it.

Cue He-Man impression: "I HAVE THE POWEEEERRRRRR!!!" I will be strong and I will not test until at least the 3rd!

Sending BFP thoughts and babydust to all!xox


----------



## Zaney

lol just been reading the last few pages, made me laugh a few times only cos it sounds just like me haha....well i did say if i was pregnant then surely by the 3rd a test would show a true result or my af would have arrived so im with ya till wednesday....roll on wednesday!! lol x


----------



## Jemma0717

Anyone have low blood sugar? I am not diabetic but omg it has been sooo bad lately. It suddenly drops and I start shaking and I have to eat like NOW. Do you think this is a sign of anything? I am feeling it now and am making food quickly. Eating bread while I am waiting.

:(


----------



## pip squeek

Oh yup roll on wed the next 2 days are going to go slow.


----------



## pip squeek

Jemma hope that's a good sign. I'm diabetic so never got that symptom I got it during my last pregnancy and it never went :(. X


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Anyone have low blood sugar? I am not diabetic but omg it has been sooo bad lately. It suddenly drops and I start shaking and I have to eat like NOW. Do you think this is a sign of anything? I am feeling it now and am making food quickly. Eating bread while I am waiting.
> 
> :(

Have u got a machine to check your blood reading?.....my husband is diabetic so know a few bits on that.....dont wanna worry ya but my sister was pregnant and she kept feeling low....and thought it would be interesting and well we checked her blood she was low she see her midwife and they said it could be a phase in the early pregnancy and the baby was just getting all her good bits leaving the crap basically so it was hard for her body 2 keep the sugars high for both......

my friends sister was told she had pregnancy diabetes it lasted the whole of her pregnancy they had to do more checks on baby etc....and are classed as high risk when in labour only for the fact that during the labour sugars can drop dramatically ie using energy like any other diabetic and they have to watch to make sure ur bloods dont go severe low as it can cause diabetic coma if 2 low....so they will feed ya insulin through labour.....i know im talking way a head but just gives some people info etc :) btw she and baby were fine :) was born 1 month ago lol xx


----------



## Zaney

reading all these and having so much in common not just af/*pregnancy* symptoms im so happy i met u all in this thread.....xx


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh wow, well I would love a BFP but also wouldn't be surprised if I was diabetic...runs in the family :(

I can check my blood pressure myself....would that help? It's hard to do lol but I can do it. I have a cuff and everything.


----------



## Jemma0717

BTW, thanks for the info! You ladies are so sweet!


----------



## CrazyKitty

I get a low blood sugar and I'm not diabetic but that's to do with my ME/CFS - I'm basically always geared up in the 'fight or flight' mode and that uses up my glucose level really quickly, so I have taylored my breaks at work and eating habits at home to accommodate this. However, I have noticed a different feeling when I need food though, it's not a sugar thing, it's a general 'must have a decent meal NOW' emptiness, much different to my usual need for sugar shakes and jaw chatter. I'm hoping that this is a good sign!

I will be testing Wednesday morning (if I can wake up early enough and manage to get to work on time for 6am) and will post my results after I get back from work (about 3.30pm)- this should give you ladies in the USA the chance to wake up and test. This way, we should hopefully be posting at the same time? Does that make sense to anyone else?xox


----------



## Zaney

well it will put ya mind at rest hun...so y not.....and y any1 would have a blood pressure thing i dont know....i have a phobia of them i dont know y i just do lol....its when its on my arm and it swells i panic...so they normally have 2 do it 3 times and 3rd time im normally ok...but mines always been a bit high


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah I was induced 1 month early due to diabetes. Jemma it runs in my family too. They give you loads of extra checks I had a scan every 4 weeks to check baby.

Yeah zaney I feel the same too it's great been able to talk to everyone 

X


----------



## Zaney

CrazyKitty said:


> I get a low blood sugar and I'm not diabetic but that's to do with my ME/CFS - I'm basically always geared up in the 'fight or flight' mode and that uses up my glucose level really quickly, so I have taylored my breaks at work and eating habits at home to accommodate this. However, I have noticed a different feeling when I need food though, it's not a sugar thing, it's a general 'must have a decent meal NOW' emptiness, much different to my usual need for sugar shakes and jaw chatter. I'm hoping that this is a good sign!
> 
> I will be testing Wednesday morning (if I can wake up early enough and manage to get to work on time for 6am) and will post my results after I get back from work (about 3.30pm)- this should give you ladies in the USA the chance to wake up and test. This way, we should hopefully be posting at the same time? Does that make sense to anyone else?xox

yep sure does i aint actually far from u lol....so depending on result im sure i can wait till 3.30pm and that should be same time as u.....and everytime i get some feelings and symptoms or things that im feeling i try to ignore it then some1 writes it in here haha....very weird indeed lol x


----------



## pip squeek

Yup makes sence crazykitty I'm I. Uk too so will also post aboutsame time x


----------



## Jemma0717

Just took my BP. I have one because I am a MA. lol It was 100/68 which is pretty good for me actually. Normally its much lower


----------



## Zaney

u made me check my blood now lol.....im gonna check it again in hour ;) things we do hahaha....well i just ate dinner hour ago plus i had jam tart and a *small* slice of sponge cake lmao,.....but i must say i have been ill for 2 weeks and not eaten much at all so getting appetite back a bit....only eating cos i feel i must if i wanna be or am etc....but considering after what i just ate my sugars were 4.2....i know thats low ish but not enough for concern but thought it would be higher than that as i have tested after dinner b4 and got a 7! but was a bit of fun and not gonna think too much into it lol x


----------



## Jemma0717

I don't know how to check my sugar levels tho...I don't have a machine for that


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Just took my BP. I have one because I am a MA. lol It was 100/68 which is pretty good for me actually. Normally its much lower

so is that good in general or good for you? i dont know what blood pressure should actually be? and what is ma sorry x


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> Just took my BP. I have one because I am a MA. lol It was 100/68 which is pretty good for me actually. Normally its much lower
> 
> so is that good in general or good for you? i dont know what blood pressure should actually be? and what is ma sorry xClick to expand...

It's good for me, anything above 120 isn't very healthy. MA- Medical Assistant

100 may be a little low for some people. I am normally in the 90's though


----------



## Zaney

well i nabbed my hubbys machine lol....from experiance in his side of it....when his levels r low and needs sugar he sometimes gets a tingly/fuzzy feeling tongue and the part u said he feels the need for food now!....but when hes high he basically gets in a drunken type state, daydream sleepy, talks some weird crap lol and wees alot!....


----------



## Zaney

So we have a MA in the house :) i bet people would assume u might have more insight to pregnancy symptoms lol...i dont mean that rudly either btw....as it could be anything medical :) x


----------



## kytti

Gah I went to the grocery store and missed 4 pages!!! Yep, FMU is the most reliable for getting an early BFP. Once you miss AF you can pretty much test any time during the day because your levels are higher. We can do it! Just two more days of resisting and then the next morning we can pee on that stick!


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> So we have a MA in the house :) i bet people would assume u might have more insight to pregnancy symptoms lol...i dont mean that rudly either btw....as it could be anything medical :) x

lol well pregnancy symptoms are really all over the place and vary from person to person. As you can tell from the ladies on here, some have NO symptoms and some have them all. And some it's just all in their head (like me) haha


----------



## Zaney

Kytti wondered where ya went lol....and i will wait till wednesday cos i have done 5 tests this month and that is bloody awfull and a few were £10 each! so its alot....so now on if af does come then i am gonna wait till the day im due not b4 cos id rather have the money for the new arrival and the kids i already have x


----------



## CrazyKitty

I'm off to bed as this whole tiredness thing is getting the better of me.

Remember, ladies, automatic pilot tomorrow morning when going to the toilet then you won't get a chance to test with FMU!

Here's to a vivid nightmare-free sleep, goodnight everyone!xox


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight! It's only 3pm here lol


----------



## kytti

It's 3:52pm here! Today has been wonderful. I got my masters work done early and it's not even due until Thursday so I can relax the next few days until I begin a new assignment! It's weird but I haven't had the desire to POAS like I usually do. I mean I have 25 pregnancy tests for crying out loud. I bought them from amazon and they were 5 dollars and change so obviously I can afford to waste a few. Maybe it's because I'm seriously doubting it this month and I've wasted so many tests in the past. I have ONE expensive test, a first response test... supposedly they can pick up a pregnancy 6 days before AF so I could technically use it tomorrow but I won't! I doubt I will use it at all this month unless I get a BFP on my cheap test... then I'd use the FRER the next morning!


----------



## pip squeek

Ha ha it's 9pm hear. Where abouts in the USA are you from Jemma?

Well iv waited this long sure I can do another 3 days well that if af don't get me first 

X


----------



## Jemma0717

Boring Minnesota!


----------



## Zaney

and me Jemma haha.....and the children i have now i had with my ex - 
with my 1st - i was young and only thing i noticed as i wasnt looking for anything as i didnt know of anything about symptoms as such was late period well no period haha....

2nd.....well was on mini pill and was breastfeeding my last and 3 months after giving birth i feel pregnant but i didnt know till i was 5 months pregnant....i was still bleeding each month but very little but put it down to just having a baby...and i felt some tummy cramps was constipated alot felt movement pmsl....so see dr and then they did a test and found out i was pregnant then midwife came to my home and she could hear a second heart beat went for scan and was 5 months so was pretty shocked.....

i had coil - it moved and was thought i had a miscarriage and thats y it moved and the heavy bleed, that was 5 years ago, then 2 years later me and my ex was on rocks if ya know what i mean so wasnt really working then but suddenly fell pregnant with 3rd...only thing i noticed was having a cold....and my boobs felt weird like i was breast feeding with my last pregnany and never felt it b4 during early pregnancy that i could remember...i remember saying to my mum my boobs hurt just to see if she would say anything ...good ole mums haha....anyway she didnt really say anything then 2 weeks later did a test and was pregnant.....soon after she was 1 me and ex couldnt go no more.... she is now 3 in august :)

last year i met some1 else we got married and that was 20th august last year...so anniversary is coming up lol...and we have been trying since we wed :) sorry for the novel but think its for me also so i can compare lol x


----------



## pip squeek

Oh it's not much more exciting where I'm from haha. Weather has been nice tho x


----------



## Zaney

night crazy kitty :) sleep well xx


----------



## Zaney

kytti i did look online at tests and was tempting would save me £50 a month easy!!...im that bad :( but no more.....and im trying to ignore it but last half hour my boob is really annoying me.....this time its the right 1 and i have no bra on soz tmi lol....but was more comfy with out 2day....but feels like dead boob lmao u know when some1 digs u in side of leg ie dead leg lol....like that....but its on the top of the boob


----------



## kytti

I'm from Georgia.. WAY boring and HOT!


----------



## kytti

INTERVENTION QUICK! I just did a google search for the earliest BFPs used with a FRER test!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wine:


----------



## Zaney

annnnnnnd?? lol what ya found? x


----------



## kytti

NO no NO!!! You're suppose to tell me to quit looking up that stuff because I cannot test until Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zaney

you really want to test dont u kytti????


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh Kytti knock that crap off! lol I did that too last week. It told me to WAIT!


----------



## Zaney

lol kytti....i know its hard but no no no........i bite my tongue saying that haha x


----------



## kytti

I refuse!!! I'm going to go grab a twig or something from the yard and pee on that!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Zaney

hahahaha i can actually get a pic of some1 doing that.....i have actually peed in a cup and thought hmmm shall i then i look and think naaaa too diluted lmao then tip it and its too late then x


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> I refuse!!! I'm going to go grab a twig or something from the yard and pee on that!!! :wohoo:

hahahah and it will change colors because your eyes will see it!


----------



## Zaney

lol was gonna say what colour does a stick go? or do u get 2 lines?.....

and my head is starting 2 hurt again :( think its where im bunged up again 1 min i have to hold tissue under my nose cos its so runny the next i cant breath! lmao


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey friends wanna hear my accent- maybe not to all of you but some. It's funny. It's the last thread

https://www.babyandbump.com/teenage-parenting/634456-accents-27.html#post11996796


----------



## kytti

HAHA Jemma you're so cute it's silly!!!!!!!!!!! I love that you call it "pop".. I call it "soda"!


----------



## Jemma0717

I sound like a child haha...I know I think we are the only state that calls it pop lol


----------



## kytti

I thought it was cute. :) Ladies, I am STUFFED! Just ate steak, potatoes, and corn on the cob from the grill! Also a nice salad!! I need to go hibernate! :sleep:


----------



## Jemma0717

Ugh me too....We just had a huge dinner! I am ready for [email protected] 6:23pm lol


----------



## kytti

I hope to be in bed in 2 hours OR LESS!!!


----------



## FitzBaby

Jemma0717 said:


> I sound like a child haha...I know I think we are the only state that calls it pop lol

No way! We call it "pop" in Ohio!!


----------



## Jemma0717

oh ok good. For some reason, I thought someone told me that not many ppl call it pop


----------



## FitzBaby

I know in the south when I lived there it was coke or soda. And I mean EVERYTHING was "coke". You'd order a Sprite and you'd have to ask for a coke, it was bizarre. It's a mid-west thing.

How are you feeling lady? Hanging in? The boobs any better?


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah, hangin in there! Boobs are ok right now. It's on and off with them? I am just relaxed and not so "uptight" anymore. Waiting to test on Wednesday. You?


----------



## kytti

Jemma, I think I caught your bug. I'm officially uptight and dying to test. LOL!!!


----------



## FitzBaby

Ugh. No real symptoms and actually feel like the witch is going to get me soon. SO tired and MOODY (poor DH). But took a test anyway ... why ... I don't know! With FMU of course and it was a BFN. So I am kinda throwing in the towel this month, hoping the witch gets here, so that I can get on with next month. If I ovulate at a "normal" time, it would be on or around our 3rd wedding anniversary and that'd be so cool to make a baby on that day. And I really want a May baby. So we'll see.


----------



## FitzBaby

kytti said:


> Jemma, I think I caught your bug. I'm officially uptight and dying to test. LOL!!!

HA HA HA. I caught it too!!!


----------



## kytti

I need to hurry up and go to bed and then sprint to the bathroom first thing tomorrow morning, sunrise, and get rid of my FMU so I won't test!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

NOO TESTING! Until 8/3..............


----------



## kytti

I know I know.... where's my twig!?


----------



## Jemma0717

Open ur door....walk outside....find a stick and POAS :) literally lol


----------



## kytti

:rofl:


----------



## FitzBaby

Jemma0717 said:


> Open ur door....walk outside....find a stick and POAS :) literally lol

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I literally just laughed out loud


----------



## pip squeek

Morning girls 

Kytti dont you be testing stay strong only tomorrow morning to go and then we can test the morning after.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Zaney

Well just been reading the last few pages you have made me laugh......

Well im a bit confused atm but i am out....late last night the witch came....not like my norm af either...normally have a bit of spotting but this time it just started all of a sudden.....but confused that i wasnt even due yet lol....but cos of my last cycle being late it wouldnt surprise me but this cycle was 26 days.....hmmmm but ho hum ay :)

just need all the help and advice for this month 2 make sure i catch ov.... x

roll on friday also when i get my bloods back but im hoping now this means my cycle after several month is back to normal :) x


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Mine is in my car haha
> 
> I have...but then they went away. IDK I don't think it's my month :-/ I was super nauseated, really sore bbs, headaches (still have but that could mean AF), and fatigued. But not anymore

I had similar symptoms this cycle - but I feel I'm out already.


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> Well just been reading the last few pages you have made me laugh......
> 
> Well im a bit confused atm but i am out....late last night the witch came....not like my norm af either...normally have a bit of spotting but this time it just started all of a sudden.....but confused that i wasnt even due yet lol....but cos of my last cycle being late it wouldnt surprise me but this cycle was 26 days.....hmmmm but ho hum ay :)
> 
> just need all the help and advice for this month 2 make sure i catch ov.... x
> 
> roll on friday also when i get my bloods back but im hoping now this means my cycle after several month is back to normal :) x

So sorry, hun. :hugs: Did the bleeding get heavier or you're just spotting?


----------



## Zaney

i normally spot the day b4 or earlier in the day, i checked throughout the day and there was nothing went to the toilet last night and it was there on the tissue didnt have no spotting at all but...ive had so much stress up untill now so i was so heavy all the time...this 1 is just well dont wanna jinx it lol but is medium atm well medium compared to my last heavy ones but really id say its light compared to last few....im normally lucky and they would only last 3/4 days....im so hoping my hormones and body is back to normal and maybe my periods r too x

and add me a new ticker now cos i can try and hope to find out for sure when i ov lmao x


----------



## Zaney

oh and ive estimated it as 28 days cos i used to be but last few months have been longer but i was going through some hard times and been a hard year in general but over the last week apart from being ill i have felt quite good and happy even tho i have started af....and maybe the leak from boob and stronger symptoms that normal was a sign that my hormones r high and normal and sorted again...i can only hope lol....but omg me and hubby will be like rabbits this month haha and its out first wedding anniversary on the 20th and going away for a week on that date also :) with the kids haha x


----------



## pip squeek

oh zaney sorry to hear the :witch: has got you at least you know now and you can get ready for the next month ttc we will be hear with plenty of support.

Think i am due today if i base it on a 28 day cycle. I had cramps for the last 3days but nothing yet got a funny feeling that is not my month either.

x


----------



## Zaney

its ok ipp squeek :) i got new ticker today i am not sure if its 28 days cycle tho as my last 1 was 33 days and this 1 was 25 days lol...so very odd....but even tho the af pains r stronger and other symptoms ive had that are stronger im hoping its a good thing as cos i was late last cycle i wasnt hopeful anyway but i can start fresh now and rather than the NTNP go with the flow sort of thing im gonna watch my dates this time lol x

hopefully af dont get u tho xx


----------



## pip squeek

That is strange maybe your body is just regulating its self, last time i came off the pill it took 4 month for my cycles to get back to normal.

Well lots of babydust to you for this cycle.

me too but im not hopefull. we will see on wed as i will be about 3 days late if i make it


----------



## Zaney

yeah if it is regulating after all this time id be happy :) but could also explain y i aint fell pregnant yet...

and fingers crossed af stays clear for you and id be testing today if i was u lol....im so awfull but not anymore im not just gonna test on the ofchance i am only going to test if i am due af and it dont show cos im wasting to much money lol.....plus the week away should do me some good x


----------



## pip squeek

I know i so want to test just dont want to wast any mony on tests there so expensive i have one say at home just teasing me haha.

Can I ask you a question do you track your CM? If so what is it usually like brfor your period arrives? 

Hope you dont mind me asking

Where you going anywhere nice?

xx


----------



## Zaney

no course not, i dont check it like the bible...but often i would have a feel lol....and check the cm for texture...i used to be shy about it b4 but we all got it and how else are you supposed to see whats the norm ;)

well i did think i had a bit more cm that normal this week but like i said i dont always check at end of month i normally check around ov and week after....

well this time b4 my af arrived i checked it daily and i had white cm all week....3 days ago i had what i thought looked a bit like clear cm it was stretchy too like i get when i normally ov that was for a day but when that started the white cm disapeard slowly and then the stickyness went from the clear mucas then basically it was just moist around the cervix with nothing....then checked all day yesterday and was just tacky then that night my period came with no spotting coming up to it like b4 but still its gotta be af :) x

and going norfolk :) x


----------



## FragileDoll

I have a 29 day cycle but it may eventually vary from 27-31 days. 

Jan - 30 days cycle
Feb - 29 days cycle
March - 29 days cycle
April - 28 days cycle
May- 31 days cycle
June - 27 days cycle
July - ?? 

AF due on August 02 (based on a 29 days cycle) but my longest cycle lasted for 31 days and that makes my due date August 4? So I'd wait till 4th or 5th for AF to show up. :shrug:


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll just goes to show its not spot on the day....i was hoping mine might lol several months back mine was every forth sunday...then was late then since they have been not so regular then last month week late then this time early so im hoping mines gonna sort it self out now and af seems how it used to be many moons ago lol so hoping its a good thing....ie stronger af symptoms and cycle symptoms = good hormones i think maybe lol...who knows.

So i bet your wondering if its worth testing too lol...always so tempting....what symptoms r u having? atm x


----------



## pip squeek

Ahh thanks zany that's very helpful.

Mine is like ewcm at the mo so don't know what that means. Think I just need to stop looking in to everything and like you say just go with the flow.

Don't know how I'm going to wait till wed ahh I want to text now ha ha


----------



## Zaney

test test test hahaha..but then at same time u was going to wait till wednesday but ur af is due today so a possible positive could show.

and alot i have spoken to have had alot of ewcm as a pregnancy symptom and they say alot of....mine was slight but had more white cm for whole week b4 i held on to it as a symptom lol x

but if its ur last test and u get a result u dont want....1 u may be disapointed 2 it dont mean u aint as af has not arrived but 3 u may get a surprise :) x hopefully u do 4 u may have to buy a new test for wednesday lol x


----------



## FitzBaby

Zaney said:


> Well just been reading the last few pages you have made me laugh......
> 
> Well im a bit confused atm but i am out....late last night the witch came....not like my norm af either...normally have a bit of spotting but this time it just started all of a sudden.....but confused that i wasnt even due yet lol....but cos of my last cycle being late it wouldnt surprise me but this cycle was 26 days.....hmmmm but ho hum ay :)
> 
> just need all the help and advice for this month 2 make sure i catch ov.... x
> 
> roll on friday also when i get my bloods back but im hoping now this means my cycle after several month is back to normal :) x

So sorry!


----------



## Zaney

Its cool FitzBaby, bit disappointed but at same time i started the countdown to pregnancy so i can see and compare whats happening so i can hopefully get ov right and bd at right time :)


----------



## FragileDoll

I already took a test yesterday @ 12dpo and updated I got a BFN - so not testing anymore just to see those ugly BFNs it makes me feel I'm never getting BFP. Now just waiting on my AF to visit me. :D

I had only a few weird symptoms - including some weird dreams and mild cramps which lasted for not more than a second. Guess you forgot, hun. :haha:


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> I already took a test yesterday @ 12dpo and updated I got a BFN - so not testing anymore just to see those ugly BFNs it makes me feel I'm never getting BFP. Now just waiting on my AF to visit me. :D
> 
> I had only a few weird symptoms - including some weird dreams and mild cramps which lasted for not more than a second. Guess you forgot, hun. :haha:

still not over for you yet hun :) x

ive read so many who is at what stage on this thread and trying to remember them all of whos symptoms belong 2 who but think im getting there lol....

but i will say that when i got the cramps they started to last seconds then minutes then longer then had some really bad 1s and thats when af came quickly out of the blue so you could say short and sweet is a good thing :) x


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> ive read so many who is at what stage on this thread and trying to remember them all of whos symptoms belong 2 who but think im getting there lol....

Aww :rofl:


----------



## Zaney

i aint gonna stress this month and and gonna make the most if it lol...will be like rabbits but not a chore :) or worried when and if we shall or not or have we bd too less or too much haha....we can do it ladies!! i got alot of faith this month...and my eldest is called faith and i think with out being rude to you all but around this time is when its hard and u start feeling like its the end and no chance.....firstly if no af then u still have that chance if u have af well cant be helped and its another month but hold on to the good thoughts not the bad....= less stress...easier said than done but its the only way we should be thinking :) xxxxx


----------



## kytti

I took a test this morning. BFN but I went to this website called "can you see a line" and it inverts photos for you.... this is what I got, I think it's a joke though!!!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/wth.jpg

PS: this is cross posted to several other places because I'm freaking out.. even though I think it's a big fat lie/joke!


----------



## Zaney

post the pic with out the invert hun...but i do know if u invert it u can see the line more i know that much i have it on my phone and many phones do now...take a pic look under edit and u should have a colour thing on it x

if its just inverted then there is something there for it 2 pick up hun!!! xx


----------



## kytti

Without the invert I can't see a thing, MAYBE something faint if I hold it right to the light but honestly I am not sure!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo1-1.jpg


----------



## Zaney

have u got a pic of the early response 1?? what was that pic from?


----------



## kytti

For some reason that website puts the lines in that case, I tried uploading another random photo to see if I'd get something similar since it put my lines in that test but the photo wouldn't work because no lines were detected. I don't trust this website.... I had my husband invert it but the results were different.


----------



## Zaney

i dont see how they can put it in another stick image? if u have photoshop i think ur able to do it on there.....changing the colour that is x


----------



## kytti

My husband did and you couldn't really see anything... I guess more waiting!


----------



## Zaney

well from what ive read if you have the faintest of lines and u cant see it when inverted it probs an evap line as apparently inverted images will not see a evap but if ther eis a line when inverted then its a line if that makes sense x


----------



## kytti

Well, this website shows a second line, when my husband did it there was no second line. So someone's program is lying! LOL. I'm only 9 DPO but I am having AF like cramps/back pain so it doesn't feel like my month. :(


----------



## Zaney

i dont wanna get ya hopes up but everytime i open this page and see ya pic im sure i see something but i am not sure....ill try find another site to invert it on for you :) x


----------



## Zaney

have u tried this 1??
https://www.beamommy.com/welcome/BabyTools/PregnancyTestInverter/tabid/69/Default.aspx


----------



## kytti

I get an error after I try to upload it. :(


----------



## Zaney

you can try it in paint??
https://www.wikihow.com/Invert-Colours-in-MS-Paint

i will try and upload old pic i had of test and try the 1 u did and see if i get same image lol x


----------



## Zaney

if not all you can do it wait or use an early response ......


----------



## kytti

My paint doesn't have an invert, guess I have to wait!!


----------



## Zaney

only thing u can do hun.....how annoying u must be very frustrated :( tho its still not over yet hun xxx


----------



## kytti

I did wake up with some cramping and back pain though so AF may be coming after all. :(


----------



## Zaney

fingers crossed af isnt tho x

i cant see anything when inverted but doesnt mean nothing is there or maybe 2moro there may be :) but u r testing at 9dpo...its still early days x


----------



## kytti

I hope so!!! Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## Zaney

no problem at all....here when needed any time....have u got link to the site where u uploaded ur image as i can try and see what i get back lol x


----------



## Zaney

cos i used an image and wasnt a different test i got back? was same image....


----------



## kytti

www.canyouseealine.com Look on the left side of the page for a link that says "HPT tweaker tool" or something like that.... but first you have to upload your photo on a photo hosting site like photobucket.com because when you upload the photo on canyouseealine you just post the link where your photo is. Or you can post your photo here and I will do it for you!


----------



## Jemma0717

Thanks a lot Kytti! You broke down and so did i!!! And of course BFN with an early result :( That's ok...believe it or not, I wasn't as upset this time. I think it's because I just knew....I also used the canyouseealine website and nothing lol

I am going to try preseed next month but without DH knowing. He doesn't like all this "trying" stuff. He just thinks we need to go with the flow...


----------



## kytti

JEMMA DO THAT WEBSITE NOW or email me a photo of your test and I will do it for you! I've got to know if anyone else gets a second line or if it was just me!!!!!


----------



## Zaney

well all looks like nothing on the tweeking side.....what r the tests u use r they sensitive or just the norm?....i do know if i do end up testing at the end of this month i dont wanna waste money but they had some sensitive 1s that were as good as early response that were just the sticks like u just used on ebay....didnt know if they r as good and was only a few quid for a bundle of them lol


----------



## kytti

I bought some off amazon, the cheap ones! I have ONE expensive test but I don't want to waste it yet, it's a first response test.


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> JEMMA DO THAT WEBSITE NOW or email me a photo of your test and I will do it for you! I've got to know if anyone else gets a second line or if it was just me!!!!!

which site? the canyouseealine? I did that one :) NO SECOND LINE FOR ME


----------



## kytti

Ahhhhhh....... I refuse to get my hopes up! I got a second line from them but when my husband inverted the picture using photoshop there was NADA!


----------



## Zaney

awwwwww Jemma :( soz hun.....af is still not about tho so there is that chance but....well we can all share tips ready for next ov lol and we can keep each other cheered up :) x


----------



## Jemma0717

Kytti, take your first response test! That's a clear line when you inverted it!


----------



## Zaney

may look about on amazon :) and ebay possibly lol x


----------



## kytti

OMG I only have ONE first response test left though!!!!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney, it's ok. I am not even upset! It will happen when it's meant to! :)


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> OMG I only have ONE first response test left though!!!!!!

Ok then I have another idea. Back to plan A. WAIT FOR AF!!!! :)


----------



## kytti

I will use another cheapie tomorrow morning I guess.. OR my first response test.......


----------



## Jemma0717

Use a cheapie now. Trust me, if you are pregnant, it should show up even if it's not FMU.....


----------



## Zaney

lol kytti...if u can wait that long.....

Jemma i know how ya feel im the same just want this af to pee off now so i can just bd aaaaallll month lmao....but then i read u can do it to much is that right??? lol


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney....yeah they said it's good every 2-3 days but when I do that, I feel like I am missing out lol. Last month we BD like everyday...I don't think that helped. It's ok, this month I am just going to have fun with it :)


----------



## kytti

Well I used the cheapie an hour ago which gave me that result. I could not see a line myself, MAYBE a tiny shadow when I held it against the light. That's the test I used for that website!


----------



## Jemma0717

I think you should try another cheapie now. I mean you have like 24 right? lol


----------



## kytti

24 + 1 first response.. I might use the first response tomorrow.. worst case I can buy more. LOL!!!!


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Zaney....yeah they said it's good every 2-3 days but when I do that, I feel like I am missing out lol. Last month we BD like everyday...I don't think that helped. It's ok, this month I am just going to have fun with it :)

same here gonna be like rabbits lmao.....but some1 i spoke to on here said she did it every other day on her 2nd and 3rd week and the day of suspected ov she did it 3 times in that day of her cycle she got her bfp....and a friend of mine and her sister both put there feet in the air 1 laid on bottom of stairs upside down and that was 2 years of trying and was her last time she tried haha and they were both pregnant lol...so gonna try those i think and would be a laugh being upside down and making it fun and not a chore :) x


----------



## Zaney

kytti said:


> 24 + 1 first response.. I might use the first response tomorrow.. worst case I can buy more. LOL!!!!

24 is alot!!....if that was me id used 5 this morning hahaha.....and yes u can buy more.....x


----------



## kytti

Well if the line was not there an hour ago I doubt I will see it now. Hcg doubles every day so tomorrow I SHOULD be able to see something if this stupid website is picking up something. Unless it is lying to me.


----------



## Zaney

kytti said:


> Well if the line was not there an hour ago I doubt I will see it now. Hcg doubles every day so tomorrow I SHOULD be able to see something if this stupid website is picking up something. Unless it is lying to me.

fingers crossed for morning then :) once u get a inking on the cheap sticks then u could confirm on ya early response 1 :) x


----------



## kytti

My plan is, if I see a faint positive on a cheapie I will use my first response the NEXT morning! I think. LOL!


----------



## Zaney

if u get a faint on a cheapie surely it will show on a first response x


----------



## kytti

True! I am 4 days away from AF and first response claims 6 days in advance so I might just use it tomorrow morning. Argh. I really wanted to wait until Wednesday. I wish I hadn't found that stupid website!


----------



## Zaney

well ive seen 3 bfp by others on the 10dpo with the first respone and 1 on the 12 day so i t must be good....i only look up what results u can get on tests used by others etc...depending on what i see on my own lol x


----------



## kytti

I just had 3 friends do that website and no one else got second lines. I might do the first response tomorrow. I don't know! AHHHH!


----------



## Jemma0717

Fx for your Kytti. I really really really want it to be your month!!!


----------



## Zaney

or now!! lmao..but then u dont want that disappointment :( or do another test on cheapie....and see what that 1 sends back??


----------



## kytti

Ahhhhhhh... lol I wish I had TWO of them..... cause I'd gladly waste one today! But I think since I am so early I really need that first morning pee! I will either do a cheapie OR first response tomorrow AM, AF will be 3 days away then!


----------



## Zaney

ur gonna be going out ur mind all day lol....will be looking out for ur post in the morning!! :)


----------



## kytti

Pray for me!!! I really did not, and still don't... expect a BFP this month. It will be a huge shock if I am!


----------



## Zaney

of course i will hun i really hope its a bfp for u! and if u get urs dont forget us lmao....still need ya here haha while we r waiting for ours ;)

i few people i spoke 2 was saying they will be there till every1 in the thread gets bfp well 2 out of the 4 got theres and then they disapeard i dont blame em in some ways but i will be here even if i get my bfp...its addictive on here lol x


----------



## kytti

IF, I get my BFP... I will still keep up with all of my girls still here and waiting. Promise. But I'm not convinced yet... I am very optimistic. But not convinced!


----------



## Jemma0717

That's why I created my journal because eventually threads die down and when new ones are created, new people join...so I would feel bad to be like "I got my BFP but am here to route on my TTC buddies..." IYKWIM? So I will obviously stick around but I think the journal is a great idea to stick with the ladies who you started out with


----------



## Zaney

well hopefully u will find out in the morning lol i can 1 day see us all chatting away early next year but wont be about ttc it will be i think im going into labour hahahahahaha or pregnancy talk lol x


----------



## kytti

I also have a journal ladies so please find me there too if I lose you along the way. But I really don't think it is a BFP yet.... tweaking is dangerous and I just don't trust it yet.


----------



## Jemma0717

That WILL BE awesome :)


----------



## Zaney

Good idea Jemma, i might chill later feet up infront of tv and write my journal :) that way least u can see it all the time so ya dont lose each other....yep gonna do that :) x

dunno what im gonna write tho lol x


----------



## Jemma0717

Just write about anything...how you are feeling...I kind of use it to get my thoughts out and ramble on. I don't care if people read it or not, it's more for me to go back and laugh lol


----------



## Zaney

yep and commented on both ya journals and will do mine very soon...later probs just got some bits to do and then ill get started x


----------



## Zaney

i suppose u can read back and see how u was feeling at certain times of the month etc...so that could be interesting also ...im looking forward to doing it now x


----------



## Jemma0717

It's fun. I also updated my TTC buddies in my siggy so it will help me remember :wacko:


----------



## Zaney

awwwwwwwwwww just see that :) im going to do that also....will be back soon and ill put them names there as u and them r the 1s i talk 2 the most and now my ins and outs this month lol x


----------



## kytti

Okok, I broke down, did my last FRER. I am now seeing spots because I held it up to a light bulb and I can see a shadow of SOMETHING...... BUT I should of held it up to the light prior to see if that shadow would have still be there otherwise. It is right near where the test line should be though. I uploaded that photo to that one website and it still showed a second line. Please let this be it. I might cry after this disappointment if AF shows or if I start spotting, which I always do a few days before AF!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Kytti I am soooo excited for you!! Let this be it!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kytti

I really hope so too Jemma! I will cry now if not because this website got my hopes up. I wish I never would have found it!


----------



## Jemma0717

I will be pissed at it too if AF arrives for you. I will complain! Humph!! <---me getting an attitude


----------



## pip squeek

Hey girls

Oh no what's going on hear thought we were testing wed ha ha. Don't worry your both still in till af gets heari really hope you get a bfp.

I'm still trying to hold on till wed it's so hard tho. Had af cramps today well iv had them for the last 3 days but nothing yet lots of ewcm tho tmi sorry.

Oh I need to do a siggy but I can't do it on my phone.

Xx


----------



## kytti

I know, I broke down. And then found that dumb website that totally got my hopes up so it looks like I'll be testing again tomorrow.. and again Wednesday.... rinse repeat... until AF or my usual spotting shows up.


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek! We might have a BFP in the group!!! Kytti! Fx Fx :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney- I may have missed this part. Did AF arrive for you?


----------



## kytti

EEKKKK OH gosh!!! I really don't know though!!!! I do have AF signs... please don't let her show up. GAH!!!


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Zaney- I may have missed this part. Did AF arrive for you?

it did indeed...early! lmao but it feels like a normal period compared to the last 1s i have had recently so hoping my hormones and things r normal now...should have blood results on friday latest :) x


----------



## Zaney

wow couple of pages to read there lol.....kytti cant ya post the new image on here and sooooooo hoping its a bfp for u :) x

and got my new siggy with buddies :) x


----------



## JBear85

Well after a week+ of v. promising symptoms, I'm now feeling like I have AF coming on :( I'm due tomorrow, and I've held out and haven't tested yet...now I'm feeling like I'm out :(


----------



## Jemma0717

I have been added, I feel special. But now I have to add the witch next to your name :(


----------



## kytti

Here is the results from the second test, the FRER I used. This time I used the website's "grayscale" feature instead of invert.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/wth2.jpg


----------



## Zaney

go for it cos the witch wont be there much longer lmao...see ya post in ya journal high hopes and all that x


----------



## Jemma0717

That is soo a beginning of a BFP!!!!


----------



## Zaney

omg!!!! kytti!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Anyone know about Fitz Baby and FragileDoll?


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Well after a week+ of v. promising symptoms, I'm now feeling like I have AF coming on :( I'm due tomorrow, and I've held out and haven't tested yet...now I'm feeling like I'm out :(

lol we all gave in early, maybe you should to! Hell, what will it hurt!


----------



## Zaney

kytti!!! PLZ show normal pic im sure with it being grey we could see a proppa line! xxxx


----------



## kytti

Now see here both of you! LOL.. I cannot get my hopes up on this. I do NOT see this line in person... I mean when I burned my eyeballs after holding the FRER to the light I DID see a shadow but it may not have been a line hiding! It could have been anything I guess. I didn't hold it to the bulb before I tested to check.


----------



## Zaney

come on kytti we will give u honest answer lets see the coloured 1 and there is something there and not trying to get ya hopes up....so lets see it hun xx


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> Well after a week+ of v. promising symptoms, I'm now feeling like I have AF coming on :( I'm due tomorrow, and I've held out and haven't tested yet...now I'm feeling like I'm out :(
> 
> lol we all gave in early, maybe you should to! Hell, what will it hurt!Click to expand...

Ha! I guess it wouldn't hurt! My man is back on his military base until the weekend now, but I can't wait that long - and since expecting a BFN I guess it doesn't matter! Looks like I might have to test in the morning! Do many people get BFP's after they're SURE their AF is coming?


----------



## kytti

There is absolutely nothing with the picture normal and I can only see a shadow when I hold it directly under the bulb. But here it is...

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo1-2.jpg


----------



## kytti

It's upside down LOL sorry!


----------



## kytti

OK, I just held the FRER to the bulb and took a photo. You can see a shadow but the shadow seems a little further to one side then it should be so it might NOT be a shadow of a test line. One second!


----------



## pip squeek

I never new you could do this with a test. Hope it really hope it's a bfp for you x


----------



## kytti

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo2.jpg


----------



## kytti

See, the shadow is a little far apart.... so I don't think it is a BFP. I think that other website is crazy!


----------



## Jemma0717

Kytti, not meaning to be a downer but do you think that's just the area where the HCG should be? Like a bar or something...idk how to explain what I am trying to ask


----------



## FragileDoll

Wow, I see a clear second line here but could not figure out in the colored version.


----------



## Zaney

surely there must! be something there for it to pick up the pigments of the grey for second line??.....ooooooh kytti u must be shaking bless ya....did u try invert also? x


----------



## kytti

Well, no one else is getting a second line though... and this is the second test (a different brand) and that website still showed a second line for me. Why not anyone else? Unless it hates me.


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo2.jpg

I could see something here too.


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok so it's a diff test. That helps answer my question. ITS A BFP THEN WOMAN!


----------



## kytti

If anyone uses a FRER anytime soon please hold it to a bulb before you test and tell me if you see any shadows, without peeing on it first! LOL!


----------



## kytti

The first one I put in the website was a wondfo Internet cheapie, the second test (where I did the gray scale) was a FRER (the one I held to the bulb and went half blind looking at).


----------



## Jemma0717

lol I think I am getting lost...so that was the first response test?

ETA: OK!


----------



## kytti

The very first picture I posted where it looks inverted was the cheapie I did this morning. The pic. that looks all gray is the FRER and the FRER is also in the bulb photo where it shows a shadow. Hehehee..


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok, I am not lost anymore. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## kytti

The moral of this story is.... DO NOT USE THAT WEBSITE! Unless you want to have WAY more anxiety than you already do when it's almost time for AF!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Kytti....mine was the Target brand of the FRER...and no line on that site for me....so fx!!!!


----------



## kytti

If I end up with AF and a BFN I'm sending that website hate mail! :devil:


----------



## pip squeek

Are you going to test in the morning kytti? 

Iv af hasn't arrived in the morning I will do my test I'm scared of doing it stupid I know


----------



## kytti

Yep, another test tomorrow morning.


----------



## FragileDoll

What website is it, kytti?


----------



## kytti

canyouseealine.com and then go to the left side of the page and look for the link that says, HPT tweaking tool.


----------



## Zaney

kytti have u got a coloured pic of the 1 u did in grey scale? my fingers r sooooooooooo crossed for u! look im like a leach lmao....hungry for poas tests hahaha x


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> If I end up with AF and a BFN I'm sending that website hate mail! :devil:

The witch showed up ? 

EDIT: Sorry, I read it wrong. Shame on me! 

Fingers crossed for you, kytti. :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

SHe posted it Zaney


----------



## Jemma0717

Post #400 is colored test


----------



## Zaney

oooh im trying to find it lmao....i see the 1 upside down and 1 infront of light,,,,maybe i did see it but its been about 4 pages haha....deffo something on the greyscale 1 tho x


----------



## JBear85

Ohhh lord, I am avoiding that website at all costs! I'm an anxious wreck as it is!! My fingers are SO crossed for you though, Kytti!


----------



## kytti

Alright girls... ready for a bummer? So, I am using google chrome. Not sure why this would happen BUT.. I went in to firefox and went to the website, uploaded a photo.. and NO second line. It also shows the photo of my ACTUAL test and not put into the generic FRER type photo. Soooooo... there may not be a second line hiding after all!


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> Alright girls... ready for a bummer? So, I am using google chrome. Not sure why this would happen BUT.. I went in to firefox and went to the website, uploaded a photo.. and NO second line. It also shows the photo of my ACTUAL test and not put into the generic FRER type photo. Soooooo... there may not be a second line hiding after all!

Babe, your ticker says you are 9dpo - it's still early to test. Hope thisis your month. 

I got a BFN on 12dpo (yesterday) - and feel I'm out already.


----------



## kytti

I know, 9 DPO is super early. I DO feel my usual AF symptoms though so I was not banking on this website anyway. Although it DID get my hopes up. I should have never went there but it's okay... I won't be devastated if it's a BFN. I'll be super sad but I'll get over it!


----------



## Jemma0717

Hmm...I have good chrome but wasn't using it. Want me to dig my test out and take another pic and try it?


----------



## Zaney

well either way on the grey 1 there is something!....but ur the 1 with the pics to try it out but dont feel disappointed till af arrives and if it does which i hope it dont still dont feel disappointed.....well try not 2 be anyway :(i was disappointed soon as af came last night but 2day im happy cos i learned from the month b4 and can only get better and im gonna enjoy every moment this month x


----------



## kytti

Yes! Try it with google chrome and I bet you will see the same photo I did!


----------



## kytti

I'll be okay with a BFN.. not looking forward to AF though!


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok hold on gotta dig it outta garbage lol


----------



## kytti

Sorry!!! Heehee


----------



## Jemma0717

Google Chrome is being stupid and won't work. Hold on I will keep trying


----------



## Zaney

i wasnt looking forward to mine either kytti....the last 1 was quick but heavy and not nice at all i couldbnt even stand up cos i thought i was going 2 flood everywhere soz for tmi :) but this 1 seems mild and its how i prefer it...hopefully it is as quick as my old normal periods too and will be did and done in 3 days lol so 2moro hopefully it slows down 2moro and stops for wednesday that would be great! x

then bd bd bd bd bd bd lmao till ov passes and im sure ov is gone and then wooohooo 2ww or 1ww by the time i finished bd lol this month i will not be so serious and this will be fun but will make sure there is no way i can miss it :) hopefully lol x


----------



## Jemma0717

I think it's my laptop, let me go to my desktop. Give me a minute I gotta be sneaky because FIL is here


----------



## kytti

You'll catch it this time!!! I'm sure of it!!!


----------



## pip squeek

Rite will be bk to talk in a bit got to bath and put my little boy to bed


----------



## Zaney

well come friday i get my blood tests results....i may find something out then y i may not have fell pregnant yet....if there is nothing wrong then least i know dr is going to look into it further now as its been a year!....and then my hubby can be checked :( dr will do that also after i get my results...if both ok then dr will do what his gotta do really.....

i know im thinking ahead but im awful for that but its only a 4 days away lol x


----------



## kytti

Well, did everyone love the roller coaster ride this morning/or night for some? LOL! NOT ME!


----------



## kytti

I hope your results come back okay!! FX!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Kytti.....ok it has taken me this long and now it won't let me save the damn pic to show you but I used google chrome and I grayscale and invert and no second line still.......


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> well come friday i get my blood tests results....i may find something out then y i may not have fell pregnant yet....if there is nothing wrong then least i know dr is going to look into it further now as its been a year!....and then my hubby can be checked :( dr will do that also after i get my results...if both ok then dr will do what his gotta do really.....
> 
> i know im thinking ahead but im awful for that but its only a 4 days away lol x

Hope everything goes well and results come out good. :hugs:


----------



## kytti

I don't know.. I can't stress over it though. Either it will be or it won't, right? Google chrome is doing something weird... the photos I'm getting are not the same photos I'm getting with both firefox and IE. I have several AF signs right now though, sadly. I think I might start spotting as early as Wednesday. :( I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Zaney

i cant remember all of what he was testing for but i know most was hormones...lupas antibodies, thyroids and lh? dunno what that is but think its a hormone and there was a 3rd hormone lol but was told hes looking into first step for the issues u need to fall pregnant etc x


----------



## Zaney

hope ur wrong too kytti....sometimes its worth holding on to the hope u have :) x

i am this month...i am such a negative person cos i been let down so much not just pregnancy so i find it easier to stay negative so i dont get hurt as much....but hubby and family keep saying it aint good thinking like that so this month! august is the month i will be positive with everything :) and then read some1 saying positive thinking gives positive results! x


----------



## Jemma0717

I am going to remain positive too. We can do this!


----------



## pip squeek

We all need to be positive your rite Jemma we can do this.

We will stick together.

Jemma when are you testing again? I can't decide wether to wait or not


----------



## kytti

Right now I have mild cramps, back pain, and a PMSy appetite! All normal signs for me. The only thing I am lacking is my usual extreme moodiness and my face breaking out. My face broke out around O time but has been clearing up since. I feel like AF or spotting is coming soon though.....


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> We all need to be positive your rite Jemma we can do this.
> 
> We will stick together.
> 
> Jemma when are you testing again? I can't decide wether to wait or not

I broke down and tested with AM. My support system broke down so I did hahaha sorry Kytti! I got my bfn!


----------



## kytti

I cannot believe I broke down. It was really silly to test so early and in the process I made YOU test! So sorry!!!! Ahhh.. I am thinking I might skip testing tomorrow AM, 10 DPO is still early.. and if I O'd a day or so later like I think I may have, it could only be 9 DPO! I need to stick to Wednesday. I'm going to make myself do it. If AF is coming there is a good chance I'll start spotting Wednesday anyway. I always spot a few days early.


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah kytti I have af cramps too feel like she is on the way. When I fell pregnant with my little one I felt all the usual signs of af and she never arrived so I'm crossing my fingers for you


----------



## kytti

Thanks! I got poor DH excited with the fiasco earlier today. I feel awful. :(


----------



## FitzBaby

aw .... we can get through this ladies! So glad to have you all here to complain to! 

Just had a "playdate" with a friend who has a one month old ... I WANT ONE!


----------



## Jemma0717

Lol Kytti don't feel bad I was just giving u crap! 

Right now I am saying I don't want another one. I am at my wits end with my Landon right now. He thinks I am magic and can make anything happen and if I can't he gets super upset. My goodness I am going to lose it!


----------



## kytti

My child is also suffering some serious terrible 2's... every now and then we question #2!


----------



## pip squeek

Oh Jemma were not meant t be txting till wed ha ha

Keep thinking positive everyone I know it's hard but we need to be.

Now no more tests till wed okay if you feel like you need to poas then come on hear and I will talk you all out of it lol


----------



## pip squeek

That's why I'm doing it early don't want the terrible twos to put me off haha


----------



## Jemma0717

Haha that's what we were doing yesterday. I think kytti got an actual stick and an hpt mxed up hahaha


----------



## kytti

LOL! I am not testing tomorrow. I refuse. I'll wait until Wednesday because if I did O late, even Wednesday could be too early. My boobs are hurting a bit right now and I cannot remember if this is a usual AF sign for me or not. Who cares!!! I gotta break from thinking about it.


----------



## pip squeek

Good sign.

Its really hard because half the pregnancy symptoms are like af symptoms I never know what to think


----------



## kytti

Yep, I agree. If I see spotting soon I will cry.. because that is a definite sign for me that AF is coming. Last month I had spotting at 10 DPO, the month before I had spotting at 11 DPO.


----------



## FitzBaby

I actually just wish the witch would get here already so I don't have to worry about it anymore!


----------



## Zaney

just been reading last few pages again i have 9 and 10 year old who r driving me mad and i think we all say do i really want another lol....and my 2 year old is 3 on the 23rd this month she has a temper on her but then when she does funny things i think....awwww course i want more lol...my 9 and 10 year old r going on 20! pmsl they argue alot but i did with my sister so i dont blame em....and when they do help or are good they really are and i watch some of them bad behaving children on the super nanny 911 stuff etc...and omg mine r never that bad lmao......

Just go with the flow......no more stressing! lol x


----------



## CrazyKitty

kytti said:


> I refuse!!! I'm going to go grab a twig or something from the yard and pee on that!!! :wohoo:

Kytti, you made me laugh so hard I thought I was actually going to lose all bladder control! :laugh2: 

Evening ladies!

How has today been for you? I have a few pages to catch up on but should be up to speed shortly.

I bought a pack of 2 CB digi today - The Tesco staff must have thought I was going to try to steal them as I hid them under The Argus(our local paper)! 

Only one more morning to get through then testing day!! Here's hoping AF doesn't rear her ugly head!xox


----------



## FitzBaby

Zaney said:


> just been reading last few pages again i have 9 and 10 year old who r driving me mad and i think we all say do i really want another lol....and my 2 year old is 3 on the 23rd this month she has a temper on her but then when she does funny things i think....awwww course i want more lol...my 9 and 10 year old r going on 20! pmsl they argue alot but i did with my sister so i dont blame em....and when they do help or are good they really are and i watch some of them bad behaving children on the super nanny 911 stuff etc...and omg mine r never that bad lmao......
> 
> Just go with the flow......no more stressing! lol x

AH ha ha ha ha. I've seen that show and have thought ... my god ... kids like that exist???? I was a teacher and my students never acted that way.

My 16 month old was a little terror today and quite jealous of my friend's one month old. Mine wants nothing to do with me (she's a daddy's girl) but man when I was holding and feeding that baby she couldn't get enough of me!


----------



## Zaney

Hi Crazy Kitty, u have so much to catch up on.....hope ur well? x


----------



## kytti

CrazyKitty said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> I refuse!!! I'm going to go grab a twig or something from the yard and pee on that!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Kytti, you made me laugh so hard I thought I was actually going to lose all bladder control! :laugh2:Click to expand...

:rofl: I should have stuck with the twig! I would of had more luck!!! :dohh:


----------



## Zaney

FitzBaby they r horrors on that show and some really hit there parents and leave marks...and i think omg my kids would never touch me! they wouldnt dare lmao....they may shout when they sulk but they go on there room and shut the door haha...but they are not always like that and they wind the youngest up loads sometimes but then they will sit and colour in 2gether or read together.....as im typiong this girls r waiting for a film 2 start and my 10 year old sat on my 9 year old they r playing not fighting....and then the 9 year old pretended to cry! and they r making my youngest (nearly 3) take sides....and she just walked over to the 10 year old and told her to get off her and then chucked her arm out and smacked my 10 year old hahaa...not hard and not in a serious way and not enough 2 hurt lol just funny.....normally she is on the 10 year olds side lmao


----------



## pip squeek

Ha ha you all make me laugh


----------



## Zaney

laugh is good in times like these :) better than stressing 

oh and my soon 2 be 3 year old deffo owns the older 2 :) x


----------



## CrazyKitty

Zaney said:


> Well just been reading the last few pages you have made me laugh......
> 
> Well im a bit confused atm but i am out....late last night the witch came....not like my norm af either...normally have a bit of spotting but this time it just started all of a sudden.....but confused that i wasnt even due yet lol....but cos of my last cycle being late it wouldnt surprise me but this cycle was 26 days.....hmmmm but ho hum ay :)
> 
> just need all the help and advice for this month 2 make sure i catch ov.... x
> 
> roll on friday also when i get my bloods back but im hoping now this means my cycle after several month is back to normal :) x

I'm hoping this isn't your proper AF but the light flow which some women get at the start of their next cycle! FX'd for you!xox


----------



## CrazyKitty

Zaney said:


> Hi Crazy Kitty, u have so much to catch up on.....hope ur well? x

Hello Zaney! I'm very well, thankyou! And you? I haven't caught up yet as have had to spend a lot of time downstairs supervising a cat that we are 'cat-sitting' tonight... I'd better get reading! :) xox


----------



## Zaney

CrazyKitty said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> Well just been reading the last few pages you have made me laugh......
> 
> Well im a bit confused atm but i am out....late last night the witch came....not like my norm af either...normally have a bit of spotting but this time it just started all of a sudden.....but confused that i wasnt even due yet lol....but cos of my last cycle being late it wouldnt surprise me but this cycle was 26 days.....hmmmm but ho hum ay :)
> 
> just need all the help and advice for this month 2 make sure i catch ov.... x
> 
> roll on friday also when i get my bloods back but im hoping now this means my cycle after several month is back to normal :) x
> 
> I'm hoping this isn't your proper AF but the light flow which some women get at the start of their next cycle! FX'd for you!xoxClick to expand...

sorry dont know what ya mean? light flow some women get at the start of there next cycle?.....lol sorry


----------



## Zaney

glad ya well Crazy Kitty.....im also good....i dont have the moodyness i normally have while on af but i think im excited for this month ....silly ay but dunno y but have a good feeling but might be also that i have signed up here and found some wonderful people to speak to and have the same issues as myself x

can i add u to my sig?? plz x


----------



## CrazyKitty

Zaney said:


> glad ya well Crazy Kitty.....im also good....i dont have the moodyness i normally have while on af but i think im excited for this month ....silly ay but dunno y but have a good feeling but might be also that i have signed up here and found some wonderful people to speak to and have the same issues as myself x
> 
> can i add u to my sig?? plz x

Ok, have caught up now... :)

Zaney, by all means, please add me! You'll be my first add. I would add people but don't have a clue how...

With regards to your previous post: I have heard that it is common for women to have a lighter than usual period when the first AF is due after they have conceived (this is why some women don't know they're pregnant to begin with if they have no obvious symptoms)- I really hope this is the case with you!xox


----------



## Zaney

awwww thank CrazyKitty

well firstly to do a signature click on user cp on top then on left hand side u get list and look for settings & options and under it u have edit signature :) once ur on there its easy 2 suss what to add on it including when ur ov like me etc...which u get from other sites 

i thought what ya meant was basically implantation bleeding? i was only few days early for af minimum so assumed it was just early for well i dunno what reason apart from that maybe i just came on early....my cramps were more intense but wasnt sure if it was part of my tummy upset getting used to eating again....but i could have easily got away with 1 towel today sorry if tmi...when normally id use a few or more or when i get up id feel it come out quite heavy sorry for tmi again lol...but it isnt this time....i will find out 2moro and see how heavy i am but over last few years it is probs the lightist ive been....but it could be cos im looking into it more than normal but but deffo alot lighter x


----------



## Zaney

and ya name is added :) x


----------



## FitzBaby

How is everyone doing? I'm trying to dive in to a book to help distract me. The little monster DD is asleep and I am just kinda feeling down about this month. Thinking we did all we could and can't really do much else, I think!

THinking of all of you and if we are out for this month, can we keep a thread for us to chat ... PLEASE???


----------



## kytti

I'm feeling like poo poo. Ate McDonald's for dinner, GROSS... and I feel sick now. :sick: I also have a ton of anxiety. I do think we should make our own thread somewhere though. What should we call it?? Hmmm...


----------



## FitzBaby

The possibilities of a name are endless! We shall have to think ... careful, it may hurt!

Off to bed ladies. Talk to you in the morning. Here's to a dream-free night (they have been CRAZY lately).


----------



## Jemma0717

Hmm....thinking cap on STILL from earlier lol


----------



## JBear85

Well now I'm in a bit of a predicament - my bf made me promise I won't test unless he's here...the only problem is he won't have another leave until this weekend, meaning I would have to wait until Saturday! I guess that will keep me from testing unnecessarily :p AF is due tomorrow and I have a feeling it's coming - might end up saving the testing til next month! This is torture! Lol why do we do this to ourselves?!


----------



## FragileDoll

Update from me - I was spotting yesterday midnight and AF showed up this morning, I'm officially out this month now.


----------



## pip squeek

Oh no Fragiledoll really sorry. At least you know now and can get ready for this month.

Were you due this morning?


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> Well now I'm in a bit of a predicament - my bf made me promise I won't test unless he's here...the only problem is he won't have another leave until this weekend, meaning I would have to wait until Saturday! I guess that will keep me from testing unnecessarily :p AF is due tomorrow and I have a feeling it's coming - might end up saving the testing til next month! This is torture! Lol why do we do this to ourselves?!

Oh no dont know how your going to wait that long especially if af dont show.

I was due yesterday but nothing as yet i really want to test but im stopping myself till tomorrow morning


----------



## pip squeek

Morning girls

Hope your all well.

Well af was due yeaterday but still no sign im not often late. I have still been having cramps tho had them for 4 days now which im guessing is not a good sign could mean she is on her way. I have has slight waves of sickness think it could all be in my head tho i do it all the time.

Im dying to test


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Oh no Fragiledoll really sorry. At least you know now and can get ready for this month.
> 
> Were you due this morning?

Yes - I was due this morning. The witch made it on time :growlmad:


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Hope your all well.
> 
> Well af was due yeaterday but still no sign im not often late. I have still been having cramps tho had them for 4 days now which im guessing is not a good sign could mean she is on her way. I have has slight waves of sickness think it could all be in my head tho i do it all the time.
> 
> Im dying to test

TEST, hun!


----------



## Zaney

morning ladies (11.32am hehehe) :) just been catching up...
FitzBaby you did all ya can and thats all we can do :( 
Kytti stay strong and hope u fell sick for a good reason lol 
FragileDoll sorry af showed up but u aint alone and im with ya and lets make this a good month! :)
Pip squeek y dont ya test for peace of mind or u will stress urself out


----------



## pip squeek

good morning Zaney

hope your well. I know everytime i come on hear i have loads to cath up on


----------



## Zaney

lol morning pip squeek :) r u not going to test yet hehehe x


----------



## pip squeek

think i might do a cheeky one he he i cant hold off any longer. going in to town now so may buy a early resonse. Will post results within the next hour and half xx


----------



## Zaney

pip squeek said:


> think i might do a cheeky one he he i cant hold off any longer. going in to town now so may buy a early resonse. Will post results within the next hour and half xx

cant wait! fingers crosses for u :) x


----------



## FragileDoll

Lets see if this is my month or less I'm done with stressing over CD/DPO dates and calculations and give up trying - I want a peaceful life. :coffee:


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> think i might do a cheeky one he he i cant hold off any longer. going in to town now so may buy a early resonse. Will post results within the next hour and half xx

Fingers crossed for you, hun. Waiting on your update! :thumbup:


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Lets see if this is my month or less I'm done with stressing over CD/DPO dates and calculations and give up trying - I want a peaceful life. :coffee:

lets hope its our month then ay.....and thats how it should be u shouldnt worry over when and if i did enough....i spoke to some1 on here yesterday that said she had fun and u shouldnt make sex baby making it should be enjoyed between ya both and feel like its cos ya wanna be close to each other not just a baby making machine haha....and she said she was sarcastic this month also and said right u know what im gonna hold my legs up and stay upside down for 20 mins after bd she did this and she also said she didnt go 2 the toilet straight after either...but at same time even tho she was trying in that side of it she enjoyed the love making how it should be thats how im gonna be this month lmao x


----------



## FitzBaby

Good morning ladies! FragileDoll ... so sorry she got you! 

I am off to work and will catch up with everyone tonight! Have a great day all!


----------



## kytti

*deleted cause my hosting site killed my photos! :( sad


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Lets see if this is my month or less I'm done with stressing over CD/DPO dates and calculations and give up trying - I want a peaceful life. :coffee:
> 
> lets hope its our month then ay.....and thats how it should be u shouldnt worry over when and if i did enough....i spoke to some1 on here yesterday that said she had fun and u shouldnt make sex baby making it should be enjoyed between ya both and feel like its cos ya wanna be close to each other not just a baby making machine haha....and she said she was sarcastic this month also and said right u know what im gonna hold my legs up and stay upside down for 20 mins after bd she did this and she also said she didnt go 2 the toilet straight after either...but at same time even tho she was trying in that side of it she enjoyed the love making how it should be thats how im gonna be this month lmao xClick to expand...

I hear ya, hun. DH and I enjoy every single bit of it without stressing over - I don't stress over the whole cycle DTD till the moment I hit the TWW. I keep having weird thoughts in the TWW and finally the witch gets in here. 

I too do hold up my legs for 20-30 minutes after BD and do not go to the toilet right away (mostly after 30 minutes or 1 hour after BD).


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> Here we go again... took another test this morning. I thought I saw a shadow of something so I tweaked my photo. This is really MY tweaked photo this time! Can you see something or is it just me??
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/line.png

I think I see something but not sure. Can you post a colored picture of the test?


----------



## kytti

I could but you cannot see a thing, it looks stark white. Unless you hold it to the light and there is a very very light shadow.... I'm still pretty early though.


----------



## Zaney

thats like me FragileDoll i been just no trying just do it a few times around the time i think i ov so maybe thats my problem but this time i am gonna try and gonna bd in the 2nd and 3rd week every other day if possible and if need be i will put my legs up against the wall and if need be ill stay like it all night while i sleep pmsl

So its the thoughts during the 2ww that u dont want cos then its probs the opposite and will be the BFP lmao...im hoping that will be the case :) x

and Kytti i also wasnt sure on the pic and would love to check out the coloured pic x


----------



## kytti

I promise, you won't see anything in the picture. I don't have it hosted on a website to post. There is absolutely nothing in the photo...


----------



## kytti

I think the above picture is the closest I'm ever going to get to two lines, LOL!


----------



## pip squeek

well girls

I gave in and tested but got a :bfn: im not too dissapointed tho because that is what i expected to get. its all in my head. I just want af to show up now i hate waiting for it.

Kytti i do see a very faint line how many dpo are you?

Zaney your rite we do need to make it more fun and not all about baby making would prob stop stressing then


----------



## Zaney

there is deffo a bit of lightness on that image where the 2nd line would be but still not sure :( soz hun x


----------



## kytti

pip I am only 9 or 10 DPO at the very best. I think I O'd late this month. AF is due Saturday. I see something light in that area but I'm not getting my hopes up, I just thought it was kinda interesting and like I said, I'll take any ghost of a second line right now, even if it's not real, heehee


----------



## Zaney

pip squeek said:


> well girls
> 
> I gave in and tested but got a :bfn: im not too dissapointed tho because that is what i expected to get. its all in my head. I just want af to show up now i hate waiting for it.
> 
> Kytti i do see a very faint line how many dpo are you?
> 
> Zaney your rite we do need to make it more fun and not all about baby making would prob stop stressing then

soz hun that nothing was on the test :( but like they say not out till af is here...and we can deffo do this if we stick 2gether and share all tips etc....and lets just make this month a good 1 :) x


----------



## pip squeek

ahh kyttti you still have loads of time then could still get your bfp.

Im so confused (which dont take a lot ha ha) think im 12dpo but im not too sure tbh


----------



## kytti

Well, some people actually don't get their BFPs until 14 DPO! I'm holding out hope for both of us! (And anyone else who hasn't gotten AF yet)!


----------



## pip squeek

yup i suppose your rite you never know, we are not out till the :witch: get you


----------



## pip squeek

yeah i totally agree zaney lets make this our month i do say that every month ha ha.

Plenty of :sex: needed this month sure my hubby wont complain :haha:


----------



## Zaney

Positive thinking makes positive results!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Good Morning ladies! Well, I got a lovely reminder from my phone this AM saying "Aunt Flo is on its way" ahhh I don't need to be reminded by my stupid phone, I wanted to chuck it across the room!!

Anyways, I wrote this in Kyttis journal but if you didn't see it-- I have a plan. Lets start our new thread and when we do, we are NOT testing until after our MISSED period. One exception- you are having morning sickness and literally puking and I don't mean sticking your finger down your throat haha. This might build up our excitement a little more but it will keep us sane and we can always come back and say "remember July, that was pretty horrible" and such....we need to relax and it WILL happen. What ya think ladies? We can do this!


----------



## JBear85

Well I had some spotting this morning - looks like this isn't my month! I can't rule it out yet I guess, but I feel AF coming on for sure. Jemma, I think that's an awesome idea! Seems like it would be a great way to keep everyone thinking positively :D


----------



## Zaney

my journal is now a link on my sig and good plan Jemma x


----------



## Zaney

JBear85 hopefully its nothing more than spotting for u and hopefully af dont follow :( x


----------



## Jemma0717

What do you think of these for names for threads for us?

*Whatever the mind of woman can conceive and believe, it can achieve.*

OR

*Success is achieved and maintained by those who try and keep trying.*


----------



## Zaney

or a mix of both? - 

Success is achieved and maintained by those who keep trying and believe!
or i like - 
Success is achieved and maintained by those who try and keep trying.


----------



## Jemma0717

Alright! I like the ones you went with, lets see if we can get some other votes!


----------



## Zaney

cool.....but as long as we got each others journals also we shouldnt lose each other and the new thread ur doing we can be strong for each other and get through the month with the support of each other :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah, the journals are great for an individual but a thread may help so we can all talk to together IYKWIM?


----------



## JBear85

I like both of the ones that Zaney listed - the one she tweaked and Jemma's second suggestion :) Tough call!


----------



## Jemma0717

Lets go with:

*Success is achieved and maintained by those who keep trying and believe!*


----------



## Zaney

lol....go with jemmas 1 its cool....i like it.....i just think believe should be in there....

hence the song....journey - dont stop believing :) which i love! haha


----------



## Jemma0717

I LOVE Journey!


----------



## Jemma0717

And now we have a theme song!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I-SbwCHJ80


----------



## Zaney

this is now our journey and dont believing....if u aint heard it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxrhO3TTvr4&feature=related


----------



## Jemma0717

WOW! Great minds think ALIKE!!! Scary! hahaha


----------



## Zaney

hahahahahaha nice 1 Jemma...this song always puts me in a good mood and does give me the hope i need and i can believe......sing it chick! x


----------



## Zaney

when ya feel down play it...and yes good idea for a theme song and can be first post with youtube link so we can play it when we feel low


----------



## Jemma0717

I am sitting here singing away!! This is a happy song!


----------



## Zaney

if ya fancy a bit more of upbeat version to lighten the room i also like Northern Allstars - 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDCLUiGi_r0


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey Zaney- do you think this thread should be created in the journal section? I could start it in TTC but I don't know what to put? "This is only a thread for these TTC people" lol no


----------



## FitzBaby

pip squeek said:


> yeah i totally agree zaney lets make this our month i do say that every month ha ha.
> 
> Plenty of :sex: needed this month sure my hubby wont complain :haha:

hubby may not complain but I will !!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## JBear85

I love Journey too!! YES!! I've seen them in concert 3 times, and was always one of the youngest people in the crowd :p This is going to be great!


----------



## Zaney

hmmmmm.....it could go in TTC and would maybe give more people and uplift and help but if its just for us then maybe in the journal so its our journal as a group of us all TTC


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear, we gotta add you to the list! Forgive me for being rude, but what's your story? how long TTC and all that fun stuff? Have you started a journal?


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> hmmmmm.....it could go in TTC and would maybe give more people and uplift and help but if its just for us then maybe in the journal so its our journal as a group of us all TTC

Alright, what does everyone else think? I don't want to be rude and leave people out. I am just not good at writing so am not sure how to start it out


----------



## Zaney

lmao @ FitzBaby u can complain but u wont be if it works 

JBear85 thats cool u see em and yes this new thread will be great!


----------



## Jemma0717

What do you all think of keeping THIS thread and I will change the title of it?


----------



## Zaney

yeah go for it we all know whos on this 1 and got some storys on here and info we all have lol x


----------



## Jemma0717

Done! They will all find us right? lol


----------



## JBear85

No journal yet for me, I've only just been on the site about a week or so. Also, my cat chewed through my comp. cord last week (NOT fun), so unless I'm at work I'm only accessing the forum through my iPhone haha. 

As for my story, I'm 26 and so is my boyfriend. We dated in high school and reconnected about a year ago and have been together since. We've only recently decided to start trying for a baby, though I've been tracking everything for awhile now (since my beloved iPhone makes it SO easy!). Unfortunately he is in the Navy, so that makes trying harder as I only see him on weekends when he has leave. I am optimistic though! 

I guess technically this is our first month TTC, so for the time being I'm trying to keep it light and stress free. If tracking ov. and AF's and such doesn't work after awhile I will start temping and all of that fun stuff, but for now I'd rather see what happens trying the fun way :p

This forum has been amazing, knowing how many other women are going through the same things as me. I LOVE it! :) xo


----------



## Jemma0717

That's awesome JBear! Welcome!


----------



## Zaney

lets hope so lol :) x


----------



## Zaney

good luck for you then JBear85 :) and hopefully its works out great for u! :) x


----------



## FragileDoll

Am I in the right place? What happened to the thread name? When I clicked it - it was different, now I'm replying to it - it's all new? Am I nuts? :wacko:


----------



## Jemma0717

Read post #1 lol you are in the right place!


----------



## Zaney

yeah Jemma changed name so we have better hopes and so we can all stay 2gether and get through our journeys and i added a journal FragileDoll its long but its basically my story i shortened it as much as i could link it on my sig haha x


----------



## JBear85

I really need to figure out signatures and tickers and such ... I am sucking out at this whole forum thing thus far! :p


----------



## pip squeek

Gosh only been gone about 3 hrs and had 5 pages to read lol. 

I love the new name think it's a great idea. 

Defo think your rite about the testing we can do it till at least the day our af is due we are just wasting our money.


----------



## FragileDoll

Wow, that's a good idea! Positive hopes just like my siggy below - changed few hours ago only. :happydance:


----------



## Zaney

Yes wasting is the word lol.....and if the result is gonna show early it should still be there when af is due and better and darker!!......come on those :BFP: lol

Jemma glad ya added the youtube links for the song.....everytime i come on this post and feel down ill play it...like i normally do but glad ya added them x


----------



## Jemma0717

It's def a great song! And I gave the option depending on what type of music you are in the mood for :)

We are also going to aim for no symptom spotting. No more of this "I am 1dpo and my boobs hurt!!" Not happening ladies! hahaha


----------



## Zaney

deffo wont be happening....no symptom spotting here....i get sore boobs always from the time i ov to the time i get af....and now ive signed up with the countdown to pregnancy i can have a better idea of whats happening cos i cant say oh boobs hurt cos it did month b4 or ooooooh twinges lol happened b4.....so i aint having none of that either lol


----------



## Jemma0717

Anyone know what happened to TTC190810?


----------



## Zaney

was that someone on this thread? i dont remember the name if they were...


----------



## Zaney

oooh soz i do remember and they r on my friends lol and they r online x


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok, I will find her because she was in the beginning of this thread


----------



## Zaney

ok try get her to come back to us lmao x


----------



## Jemma0717

I did. I sent her a VM


----------



## pip squeek

Defo no symptom spotting it's always in my head think I make them up ha ha.

I agree what a great song


----------



## Jemma0717

I think it's all in my head too

Except sometimes I really do get symptoms but it's because of AF. grrrr


----------



## JBear85

I know it's SO hard to tell what's real and what's imagined! I know by bb's have been ACHING for awhile now, which isn't typical. They get a little uncomfortable pre-AF normally, but not like this. That being said, I still think she's gonna get me this month :(


----------



## Zaney

and its those af symptoms we dont want lol or possibly some if related to pregnancy of course lol


----------



## Jemma0717

of course! lol

AF is coming tomorrow for me I think. That's okay with me. There is always next month. I just am upset because I am going to a wave pool this weekend and I didn't want AF :( But, party afterwards and that means I can have a few drinks!


----------



## Zaney

hopefully it isnt af tho...but if so then its another month and well we have each other now so we all sort of know each others symptoms or odd goings on so we have good chances....

if im honest i am thinking i wont be pregnant this month...maybe not the right attitude but at same time i am gonna try so hard and enjoy it at same time but give it all i got....so if i get af after all this i will be pretty annoyed and gutted! but then again there is another month....all i can do is hope and BELIEVE! x


----------



## Jemma0717

That's right Zaney! We all need to be prego but the new year...I know that sounds sooo long but it's a goal!


----------



## Zaney

ive waited this long so sure i can wait longer....just hope to give birth in 2012

plus after blood results which i should have 2moro maybe i may get some ideas about whats going on and then see what dr wants to do x


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah I think new year is realistic. I would like a summer baby but suppose we can't be picky lol


----------



## JBear85

The new year isn't too far away - only 6 months! It's good to have goals :D


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey ladies I have made a group for all of us in the TTC groups & discussions! Would love if you all become a part of the group - the link to the thread is in my signature.


----------



## Jemma0717

I click it and it doesnt work


----------



## FragileDoll

Gimme a second, hun.


----------



## FragileDoll

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/691507-keeping-real-team-happen-join-me-journey-ladies.html See if this works.


----------



## Zaney

will go to it now :) x


----------



## Jemma0717

worked!


----------



## pip squeek

Hey

I'm cnfused again ha ha. Which thred are we gong to be using?


----------



## Jemma0717

You can use whatever one you want :) I am going to use both I think. I guess I will see where it takes me with time.....


----------



## JBear85

Yeah I'll check in with both as well, no reason not to :)


----------



## Jemma0717

I have a good feeling this one may die down :( Oh well, that's ok! As long as we all stay together!


----------



## pip squeek

Fab I shall check in with both too. 

Can't wait to get my Internet sorted especially now I have 2 threads to check my phone is so slow


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> I have a good feeling this one may die down :( Oh well, that's ok! As long as we all stay together!

Nah - we wont let this one die anyhow. I'll keep my heads up for both the threads!! :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

We will stick together at both of them, ladies! :hugs:


----------



## purplelilly

lol everytime i come back to this thread (which is about 3-4x a day:blush:)
it's at least 5 pages longer :haha:

Glad to know there's always someone to talk to :hugs:

AF due tomarrow and it feels like she's a coming (beoch!!) but at least next O-day will be during our week long beach vaca :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jemma0717

Yay! You're back! AF tomorrow for me too!!!! No symptoms right now but that's normal :)


----------



## JBear85

I'm feeling REALLY crampy... still nothing yet other than a slight bit of pink this morning, but I'm not very optimistic at this point. There's always next month though! :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Of course, always next month :)


----------



## skweek35

Hey fragiledoll - the be positive link works, but the 'It will happen' link doesnt work. 

Would love to join you all on this thread


----------



## FragileDoll

Fingers crossed for you, Tiff. So are you finally testing tomorrow?


----------



## Zaney

i am still here just reading all what comes up lol....i just feel very chilled and relaxed atm :coffee: soon to go sleep :sleep:

nice to meet all of who else has joined also :) hello :) x


----------



## FragileDoll

skweek35 said:


> Hey fragiledoll - the be positive link works, but the 'It will happen' link doesnt work.
> 
> Would love to join you all on this thread

Yeah, I have named this thread as "BE POSITIVE" down there in my siggy. Don't know why the other one keep changing it's thread-id every now and then. Let me run a check and update my signature again. 

Meanwhile, here is the link to *IT WILL HAPPEN* https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/691507-keeping-real-team-happen-join-me-journey-ladies.html


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Fingers crossed for you, Tiff. So are you finally testing tomorrow?


I am not going to test anymore during this cycle. I tested 2 days ago and bfn. I know I'm not out but I am just going to wait for AF. If not here by Friday then I will obviously test lol thanks or the support ladies, I am feeling better after getting it all out. Its nice having all you ladies :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> FragileDoll said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you, Tiff. So are you finally testing tomorrow?
> 
> 
> I am not going to test anymore during this cycle. I tested 2 days ago ad bfn. I know I'm not out but I am just going to wait for AF. If not here by Friday then I will obviously test lol tanks or the support ladies, I am feeling better after getting it all out. Its nice having all you ladies :)Click to expand...

That's the spirit - baby dust to you! :dust:


----------



## FitzBaby

I just got back from work and looking for our thread ... LOVE THE NEW NAME!!!. Terrible day here and just feeling down. Glad to "see" everyone here and LOVE the theme.


----------



## FragileDoll

purplelilly said:


> lol everytime i come back to this thread (which is about 3-4x a day:blush:)
> it's at least 5 pages longer :haha:
> 
> Glad to know there's always someone to talk to :hugs:
> 
> AF due tomarrow and it feels like she's a coming (beoch!!) but at least next O-day will be during our week long beach vaca :happydance::happydance:

Haha, yeah this thread runs way faster. Even I keep getting lost in the pages on this thread. :haha:


----------



## Zaney

Sorry u had a bad day....hope it gets better for u xx


----------



## skweek35

FragileDoll said:


> purplelilly said:
> 
> 
> lol everytime i come back to this thread (which is about 3-4x a day:blush:)
> it's at least 5 pages longer :haha:
> 
> Glad to know there's always someone to talk to :hugs:
> 
> AF due tomarrow and it feels like she's a coming (beoch!!) but at least next O-day will be during our week long beach vaca :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Haha, yeah this thread runs way fast. Even I keep getting lost in the pages on this thread. :haha:Click to expand...

What do you mean 5 pages - this thread has done at least 10 pages - crickey going to be a mission keeping up with this one!!! Good thing I've got another 4 weeks holidays!!!


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah I'm going to do the same no more testing now till af comes


----------



## FragileDoll

FitzBaby said:


> I just got back from work and looking for our thread ... LOVE THE NEW NAME!!!. Terrible day here and just feeling down. Glad to "see" everyone here and LOVE the theme.

Hope you feel better, hun. :hugs:


----------



## Zaney

pip squeek said:


> Yeah I'm going to do the same no more testing now till af comes

till af is due ya mean ;) dont want af to come xx


----------



## Zaney

well good night all and hope u all :sleep: well and will speak to u all 2moro im sure....and will catch up on all posts over a :coffee: xxx


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm going to do the same no more testing now till af comes
> 
> till af is due ya mean ;) dont want af to come xxClick to expand...

Did I say something the wrong way? Lol I can't go back and read while on my phone, it takes too long. But to clarify, af is due tomorrow or Thursday so we will see. 

Goodnight to all of u across seas :) its only 5:13pm here!


----------



## Zaney

no u didnt it was way i read it lol.....i read it like when af comes u will test but its cos its late here and im ready for bed lol x


----------



## JBear85

:shrug: Well AF struck... I'm pretty disappointed, but there's always next month, right? :(


----------



## FitzBaby

JBear85 said:


> :shrug: Well AF struck... I'm pretty disappointed, but there's always next month, right? :(

Yes! So sorry she got you ... but you have August!


----------



## Jemma0717

I can tell AF is arriving. I have no cramps or anything but I do have the "before af" discharge :( Yuck!


----------



## Jemma0717

Ugh I am terrible and apparently don't know how to count....I thought AF was supposed to be here tomorrow. I am on a 26-27 day cycle. My LMP was July 9th so that would mean AF should be here Thursday or Friday. What a dummy I am! :dohh:


----------



## FitzBaby

... I am having the "AF" feeling and thinking she will rear her ugly head tomorrow. Hooray. Off to bed here in Ohio. Night ladies. For those who are still testing tomorrow ... FX'd!!!!

Jemma, I have to say, I am quite glad your dates are a little off as you started these threads for the 8/3ers and now look at this group!!!! So hooray for you!!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey ladies do you like this?:

WHATEVER you give a WOMAN, she will MAKE it GREATER. Give her SPERM, she will give you a BABY. Give her a HOUSE, she will give you a HOME. Give her GROCERIES, she will give you a MEAL. Give her LOVE and she will give you her HEART! She MULTIPLIES and ENLARGES what she is GIVEN. So, if you GIVE her CRAP, be PREPARED to RECEIVE a TON OF SHIT!


----------



## sarahR

Just wait


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Hey ladies do you like this?:
> 
> WHATEVER you give a WOMAN, she will MAKE it GREATER. Give her SPERM, she will give you a BABY. Give her a HOUSE, she will give you a HOME. Give her GROCERIES, she will give you a MEAL. Give her LOVE and she will give you her HEART! She MULTIPLIES and ENLARGES what she is GIVEN. So, if you GIVE her CRAP, be PREPARED to RECEIVE a TON OF SHIT!

i think that is spot on and beautiful x


----------



## pip squeek

Zaney said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm going to do the same no more testing now till af comes
> 
> till af is due ya mean ;) dont want af to come xxClick to expand...

Oops yup thats what I mean thanks


----------



## pip squeek

Jemma0717 said:


> Hey ladies do you like this?:
> 
> WHATEVER you give a WOMAN, she will MAKE it GREATER. Give her SPERM, she will give you a BABY. Give her a HOUSE, she will give you a HOME. Give her GROCERIES, she will give you a MEAL. Give her LOVE and she will give you her HEART! She MULTIPLIES and ENLARGES what she is GIVEN. So, if you GIVE her CRAP, be PREPARED to RECEIVE a TON OF SHIT!

ohh yeah its fab


----------



## pip squeek

JBear85 said:


> :shrug: Well AF struck... I'm pretty disappointed, but there's always next month, right? :(

Oh really sorry


----------



## pip squeek

FitzBaby said:


> ... I am having the "AF" feeling and thinking she will rear her ugly head tomorrow. Hooray. Off to bed here in Ohio. Night ladies. For those who are still testing tomorrow ... FX'd!!!!
> 
> Jemma, I have to say, I am quite glad your dates are a little off as you started these threads for the 8/3ers and now look at this group!!!! So hooray for you!!!!

Ah Fitzbaby

I have been feeling like af is going to arrive for the last 5 days had cramps and all the usual symptoms but nothing yet. Fingers crossed she dont show for you.


----------



## Zaney

pip squeek maybe u should test if af is due and still nothing....fingers crossed for u!!! x


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
Had a terrible nights sleep so feeling rubbish now. Was planning on getting my butt into action and go for a good walk and hopefully get an accupunture appointment. Never been for accupuncture before but after reading so many entries where ladies have got their bfp's after accu, think its time to give it a try. 
Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Zaney

morning skweek35 hopefully 2day will be better for you, oh and didnt realise u was in kent just noticed cos its morning here too so i looked and btw im in Essex haha

i havent read up on acupuncture but hope it works for u :) and have a great day also x


----------



## skweek35

hey Zaney - not far from me then. 
might need to get a snooze in this morning before heading out.


----------



## TTC190810

Hey ladies,

AF arrived this morning for me! Oh well! Feelin down this morn but sure that I will be fine later! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you all! 

Btw - loving the name change of the thread! And of course the theme song! I need it today x xx


----------



## Zaney

i am tempted to do same lol...need a sleep....ive been ill last few weeks and really run down i caught every bug going i had flu, gastric flu and a cold and shivers and chills and my mum is due here in half hour to take my 3 girls round hers for few hours so i can catch up on housework :( gotta be done....and gotta do the garden quick as like u said a thunder storm is possibly coming so lots to do really so aint gonna get much rest really but if i get all the things done i might x


----------



## Zaney

TTC190810 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> AF arrived this morning for me! Oh well! Feelin down this morn but sure that I will be fine later!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you all!
> 
> Btw - loving the name change of the thread! And of course the theme song! I need it today x xx

sorry to hear af came :( but with the new thread and support it should be a great month....i know its hard and easier said than done cos af arrived but u have another month....and just make it a good 1 xx


----------



## skweek35

cant we blow the rain/thunder clouds back so we can get some more rest? haha


----------



## skweek35

TTC190810 - so sorry to hear :witch: got you today. Oh well look on the bright side - you can have a glass of wine and enjoy all those 'forbidden' foods for another few weeks. :hugs:


----------



## Zaney

well i love a good storm but rest would be nice also lol....if i get off the chair now and begin it should take me no more than a couple of ours my mum will bring em back about 3ish so if i get it all done by lunch time then i have a couple of hours haha x


----------



## skweek35

Good luck Zaney 
FXed you get all the housework done.


----------



## pip squeek

TTC190810 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> AF arrived this morning for me! Oh well! Feelin down this morn but sure that I will be fine later!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you all!
> 
> Btw - loving the name change of the thread! And of course the theme song! I need it today x xx

Oh no sorry af came. Hope this is your month


----------



## pip squeek

Zaney said:


> pip squeek maybe u should test if af is due and still nothing....fingers crossed for u!!! x

I know i do want to but sure it will be a BFN will wait a few more days and then test again if no af.

It horrible just waiting for af to come


----------



## pip squeek

Zaney said:


> well i love a good storm but rest would be nice also lol....if i get off the chair now and begin it should take me no more than a couple of ours my mum will bring em back about 3ish so if i get it all done by lunch time then i have a couple of hours haha x

Oh wish i could get a couple of hours too i need it but im at work so will have to struggle through :haha:. only hear till half 2 so i cant complain really.

Im in west yorkshire and we just have sun at tho mo its very warm


----------



## Zaney

same here at the moment nice and warm....and pip squeek cant believe u can wait longer haha u r good :) when is ur af due? or how many dpo r u? x


----------



## pip squeek

ha ha zaney dont know how i am doing it either i was due about the 1st and i am 12 days past ov so still earlyish aint it?

I did feel like af was on the way but this morning all symptoms seemed to have gone ohh i just dont have a clue whats going on lol


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> :shrug: Well AF struck... I'm pretty disappointed, but there's always next month, right? :(

Aww sorry hun, we always have another month. Baby dust to you. :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

TTC190810 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> AF arrived this morning for me! Oh well! Feelin down this morn but sure that I will be fine later!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you all!
> 
> Btw - loving the name change of the thread! And of course the theme song! I need it today x xx

Sorry to hear AF caught you to today hun. We all are with closer CDs - I got my AF yesterday. Come on ladies - we can do it this cycle! Heaps of baby dust to all of you! :dust:


----------



## Zaney

well its still early in the morning and if ur af was die on the 1st then surely ur 2 days late? and i have known many on here that i spoke to that got a dark positive on 10dpo 

and the women im talking about also said her symptoms stopped lmao...dont wanna get ya hopes up at same time but u have a good chance here hun....

have u got a test 2 waste as such or have u just got the 1....omg i so wanan know now lmao but u gotta test when u wanna test :) xx


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> pip squeek maybe u should test if af is due and still nothing....fingers crossed for u!!! x
> 
> I know i do want to but sure it will be a BFN will wait a few more days and then test again if no af.
> 
> It horrible just waiting for af to comeClick to expand...

How I can't get over I got a BFN @12dpo. :dohh:


----------



## FragileDoll

Zaney said:


> well i love a good storm but rest would be nice also lol....if i get off the chair now and begin it should take me no more than a couple of ours my mum will bring em back about 3ish so if i get it all done by lunch time then i have a couple of hours haha x

Good luck, hun!


----------



## Zaney

like ya said FragileDoll lets make it a good month!!....

Im still waiting for my blood results....i called em and they said they should be back now but mine wasnt on the list!!!! and they only normally take 3 days and i had blood test last friday..........i assume it might be cos there is nothing wrong but i dunno...so now im just waiting for a call back for them 2 follow em up and find out whats happening.....i bet they say call again 2moro or something....ggrrrrrr....


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope you get some good news on the results, Zara. :flower:


----------



## pip squeek

Zaney said:


> well its still early in the morning and if ur af was die on the 1st then surely ur 2 days late? and i have known many on here that i spoke to that got a dark positive on 10dpo
> 
> and the women im talking about also said her symptoms stopped lmao...dont wanna get ya hopes up at same time but u have a good chance here hun....
> 
> have u got a test 2 waste as such or have u just got the 1....omg i so wanan know now lmao but u gotta test when u wanna test :) xx

Yeah i am 2 days late but i thought the test i did yesterday would have showed a faint line by now wouldnt you?

I have one clearblue digi test at home i could get some cheepies. I know i do too just dont get my body at all haha


----------



## Zaney

well im worried now i may have taken the blood test at wrong time? i dont know if i wass supposed to have it around ov or not or even if it makes a difference?? so depending on results ill ask dr to call and discuss it and find out if i need to have another but he did say if there was no probs hormone wise etc he would help to go further and see what he can do about the TTC part x


----------



## Zaney

pip squeek u do what ya feel ya wanna do, its sometimes better to test on a cheapie b4 using ya clear blue....cos then if u see something u can check ...the cheapies apparently r good when u test on day af is due...but clear blue can get a result few days b4 so its a tough 1....but i just hope u really get a positive or something to go by on the test lol x


----------



## pip squeek

Zaney said:


> like ya said FragileDoll lets make it a good month!!....
> 
> Im still waiting for my blood results....i called em and they said they should be back now but mine wasnt on the list!!!! and they only normally take 3 days and i had blood test last friday..........i assume it might be cos there is nothing wrong but i dunno...so now im just waiting for a call back for them 2 follow em up and find out whats happening.....i bet they say call again 2moro or something....ggrrrrrr....

You still not got them.

Hope thats means everything is okay surley if something was wrong theye would come back to you pretty fast


----------



## Zaney

yeah im hoping thats the case!....i just called em again and she said she has left the people who do the results a message to find out where they r and then she will call me.

im hoping the test results aint affected by when they were done? has any1 here had to have tests for hormones and the fetility type of blood test??


----------



## pip squeek

Zaney said:


> pip squeek u do what ya feel ya wanna do, its sometimes better to test on a cheapie b4 using ya clear blue....cos then if u see something u can check ...the cheapies apparently r good when u test on day af is due...but clear blue can get a result few days b4 so its a tough 1....but i just hope u really get a positive or something to go by on the test lol x

I dont actually have a clue what i want to do lol. im in two minds

i hope so too but if not and af does show i always have this month


----------



## Zaney

exactly and its gonna be a good month.....and if u do test plz let us know ur results lol....but if ya feel ya can wait then wait...if u have 2 lines then it can only get darker ay :) x


----------



## pip squeek

Zaney said:


> yeah im hoping thats the case!....i just called em again and she said she has left the people who do the results a message to find out where they r and then she will call me.
> 
> im hoping the test results aint affected by when they were done? has any1 here had to have tests for hormones and the fetility type of blood test??

Well im guessing it depends if its been tested. Maybe they have tested the blood and just not sent through the blood results yet if that makes sense.

I have tests done before but not for fetility


----------



## Zaney

well the hormones r gonna be there if ya got em ....just depending on time of month i suppose they will be lower or higher so as long as the right 1s r there then it should be good i hope....


----------



## pip squeek

Zaney said:


> exactly and its gonna be a good month.....and if u do test plz let us know ur results lol....but if ya feel ya can wait then wait...if u have 2 lines then it can only get darker ay :) x

Well i think i will test in the morning if af still hasnt showed , oh yeah i will defo be updating you when ever i test wish i had loads of them to waste. 

Yup your rite there it can only get darker just need to get a faint line first haha


----------



## pip squeek

well fingers crossed and i hope they get them back to you soon.

How long have you been ttc for?

You have prob said but my memory is terrible sorry


----------



## Zaney

right now im confused....called em and they said cos there was so many bloods tested they dont send em back individually they send em all back in 1 go when all results r done so call back friday!!!???

so is that other peoples that they r waiting on b4 they send the details over in go or my bloods being tested for alot and gotta wait for em all to be tested b4 they send the results???

ooooooooh well ill just have 2 wait i suppose.....think id be used to waiting by now wouldnt ya lmao x


----------



## Zaney

cool pip squeek will look out for results soon as ya post em.....

and ive been TTC for just over a year so classed as infertile....but we wasnt trying or doing temps or things liek that...was more like not trying not preventing lol...but i dont see how im infertile if i have 3 kids and i have my periods so something is there....i must be ov....i know u can be infertile at anytime and it can happen etc...but i just dont feel i am...its just taking its time haha x


----------



## pip squeek

Zaney said:


> right now im confused....called em and they said cos there was so many bloods tested they dont send em back individually they send em all back in 1 go when all results r done so call back friday!!!???
> 
> so is that other peoples that they r waiting on b4 they send the details over in go or my bloods being tested for alot and gotta wait for em all to be tested b4 they send the results???
> 
> ooooooooh well ill just have 2 wait i suppose.....think id be used to waiting by now wouldnt ya lmao x

How strange im guessing there meaning just yours???

I can see how they can make you wait so long iv never known it take longer than 3 or 4 days when iv had mine done


----------



## skweek35

Hey Zara - you done all your house work? 
I feel so much better now. I've done the hoovering and assembled an Ikea flatpack - DB will be soooo impressed. Think I might tackle the other one later. 
But me thinks its time for lunch then wonder into town for a few things. 

I have had hormone tests, they didnt seem to care what time of month they were done - but then again they were general hormone tests. Think it just depends on which hormones they are looking for. 
My best friend had ovulation bloods done about 6 months ago - they had to be done on a specific day of her cycle. 
Do you know if they were looking at a certain hormone level?


----------



## Zaney

didnt think i was being tested for so much if its just mine lol but will wait and see....not gonna let it affect me this month tho...still gonna give it a go ;) x


----------



## pip squeek

Zaney said:


> cool pip squeek will look out for results soon as ya post em.....
> 
> and ive been TTC for just over a year so classed as infertile....but we wasnt trying or doing temps or things liek that...was more like not trying not preventing lol...but i dont see how im infertile if i have 3 kids and i have my periods so something is there....i must be ov....i know u can be infertile at anytime and it can happen etc...but i just dont feel i am...its just taking its time haha x

I cant imagin you infertile when you have 3 children already, and like you say if you periods are there then surley your ovulating.

It took me 11 months to concieve my little boy i just think everytime will be different.

We will all get our bfp when the time is rite thats what i believe


----------



## pip squeek

Hi skweek35

Oh i have so much house work to do and such little time to do it in.

ahhh i can never assemble them ikea flatpacks together im not very good at things like that lol


----------



## skweek35

I am sorry to blow my own trumpet - but I put my dad to shame a few years back :haha: - I just seem to have a nack for them.


----------



## Zaney

Almost done skweek35 and hopefully ur hubby will be pleased :)
and for the test i remember they were looking for lupas antibodies, lh....hgc....and there was another 2 which i cant remember..... cant remember what it was at all now oh and thyroids....think its just all female hormones needed for fertility x


----------



## Zaney

skweek35, im the same with diy...my mum showed me everything as its the needs for a women to know some of the basic stuff...my hubby is also impressed when i do some of the painting and bits around the house lol


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> cool pip squeek will look out for results soon as ya post em.....
> 
> and ive been TTC for just over a year so classed as infertile....but we wasnt trying or doing temps or things liek that...was more like not trying not preventing lol...but i dont see how im infertile if i have 3 kids and i have my periods so something is there....i must be ov....i know u can be infertile at anytime and it can happen etc...but i just dont feel i am...its just taking its time haha x
> 
> I cant imagin you infertile when you have 3 children already, and like you say if you periods are there then surley your ovulating.
> 
> It took me 11 months to concieve my little boy i just think everytime will be different.
> 
> We will all get our bfp when the time is rite thats what i believeClick to expand...

Ditto! if the doctors said that - it's near time to switch your doctor.


----------



## kytti

I just forgot what thread I posted in... hm.... ok still BFN for now. :( I think I'm out. Waiting for spotting which should start today or tomorrow, probably tomorrow but I'm expecting it at any time now. Just waiting for AF.


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll...i only signed up with them drs just over a month ago and see my proppa dr once he was lovely....its a man surgery....stupid really...and the last 1 i see who did f all was a locum however u spell it...but as a surgery they r rubbish and i said 2 my hubby little while ago im gonna change put it this way they aint open 5 days a week and they open at 9 then close at 1pm then they open at 4 for an hour!.....its so stupid....

And kytti chin up :) still hope af doesnt come ur way x


----------



## kytti

Thanks Zaney! xoxo


----------



## pip squeek

kytti said:


> I just forgot what thread I posted in... hm.... ok still BFN for now. :( I think I'm out. Waiting for spotting which should start today or tomorrow, probably tomorrow but I'm expecting it at any time now. Just waiting for AF.

Oh i know im getting all muddled up typing in two threads lol.

ohh your not out yet kytti how many dpo are you? have you got any af symptoms?


----------



## JBear85

Oh my goodness so much catching up to do by the time I get to work here in Canada in the mornings! So much discussion - I love it :)

To all the ladies who got struck by AF :witch: -- there's always next round, and the round after that!!

I just remembered about a Bachelorette party this weekend that I bought a ticket for ages ago - now I can go with no worries!

Remember to ALWAYS try to look on the bright side... there's always a silver lining! :hugs:


----------



## kytti

I am 9 maybe 10 DPO... I O'd a day late this month according to my OPK. I'm probably 10 DPO, 9 at the earliest. Pretty positive I am not 11 DPO though. No serious AF signs... mild cramps and back pain. My face didn't break out like it usually does except maybe one pimple and I really didn't get the moody part of PMS. But negative tests so far... using my Internet ones. I don't have any first response tests left. Last month I had spotting 3 days before AF came though so I could see spotting at any time now. I almost wish I would just so I wouldn't have to wait anymore. I had a dream early this morning I got a positive test and it felt so real, so of course I tested. My results were sadly, not like my dream.


----------



## pip squeek

kytti said:


> I am 9 maybe 10 DPO... I O'd a day late this month according to my OPK. I'm probably 10 DPO, 9 at the earliest. Pretty positive I am not 11 DPO though. No serious AF signs... mild cramps and back pain. My face didn't break out like it usually does except maybe one pimple and I really didn't get the moody part of PMS. But negative tests so far... using my Internet ones. I don't have any first response tests left. Last month I had spotting 3 days before AF came though so I could see spotting at any time now. I almost wish I would just so I wouldn't have to wait anymore. I had a dream early this morning I got a positive test and it felt so real, so of course I tested. My results were sadly, not like my dream.

Oh Kitty im sorry 

Yeah im 12dpo today had cramping for the last 5 days like af was coming but this morning everything had gone i now have none of the usual symptoms. The test yesterday was a BFN.

We could still get the bfp this month kytti were not out yet you never know.


----------



## kytti

I hope we do, that would be great. I really have not had any cramping yet. I'm sure it's coming though.


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah i feel the same sure af is on they way.

Gosh we are both way too negative lol

we need to think positive positive positive


----------



## kytti

I am mostly negative because I am overly protective about keeping myself from disappointment. I figure if I feel like AF is coming then when she does, I won't be too upset. But if she doesn't, I'll be really surprised. SO while it may look really negative to some people from the outside, I think it works better for me in the end. If that makes sense.... lol.


----------



## pip squeek

Oh yeah it makes sense thats what im like i think its the best way so we dont feel as let down when something bad happens like af lol. 

I expect af every month especially with it taking me so long to concieve last time it will be a total surprise if it happens early on


----------



## kytti

I guess I just feel like if I were pregnant it would show on a test by now. Shrug. Especially if I am closer to 11 DPO then 9 DPO. Hopefully spotting/AF will come soon to put me out of my misery. AF is never late and spotting is always early so thankfully I don't have much longer to wait. :)


----------



## pip squeek

yeah thats what i felt when i tested i was 11dpo when i tested surley it would have showed up on a test by now. 

But some people dont get a pos till 12 to 14dpo so there is still hope.

Will cross my fingers for the both of us xx


----------



## Zaney

ladies i wanna post this song and video.....but it can be upsetting to all :( i have kids but it still bought tears to my eyes as i am trying for another and its been a year+ but if u watch the video of signs they r holding up about ttc and things like that about trying or they cant have children and all seem 2 have that happy ending...can i post it???

i wont if u dont wanan see it cos like i said....if if have no children and are trying it can be pretty upsetting but brings a bit of hope.....xxxxx


----------



## JBear85

I have no kids yet, but I've only just started trying. I can't speak for everyone, but I say post away, Zaney! Anything uplifting is a-okay by me :)


----------



## Zaney

its not all uplifting but is at same time it makes ya think differently....i dunno its so hard to explain but makes ya think more and others have it harder...it helps me but there is so many replies about the song ive seen where it has helped....so if ya dont mind shedding a few tears here is is and u dont have to watch.....im just trying to think of every1s feelings xx but if ya do watch it watch it till the end....deffo has some success in there xxxx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ


----------



## Zaney

sort of makes u wanna be uplifted if that makes sense xxx


----------



## Jemma0717

GOODMORNING ALL!

Oh man, tears....... that video is emotional! Even though I have 1 baby and 1 angel baby it still made me cry.

Sorry to all who got AF :( I am still waiting for her...grrrr


----------



## kytti

Jemma, when is AF due and are you testing again?


----------



## Zaney

sorry i didnt wanna upset any1 :( but in it ...look at what ya have, not what ya havent, then 1 day what u havent and what ya want will come xx


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> Jemma, when is AF due and are you testing again?

AF is due either today, tomorrow, or Friday. I am all over the scale. I am NOT testing today. I was supposed to but since I tested early, I don't have anymore tests! I am going to just wait for af :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney said:


> sorry i didnt wanna upset any1 :( but in it ...look at what ya have, not what ya havent, then 1 day what u havent and what ya want will come xx

It's ok! I am not upset at all lol it was a very nice song, I have just been an emotional wreck the past few days.


----------



## kytti

You sound just like me Jemma! So, there's still hope for both of us. I got a $2 off coupon for a first response so I might buy a box because they are cheap at wal-mart and then use one thursday OR friday IF no spotting. I expect spotting any second now though.


----------



## Jemma0717

There is still hope, even though I am 99% positive she is on her way!! I got cramps and all...the whole 9 yards of AF symptoms!


----------



## Zaney

hope u feel better Jemma....its a hard time of the month anyway...either getting af or got af or af playing games or maybe not getting af at all....


----------



## kytti

I have mild cramps but mine is still a few days away. More back pain then anything else right now. But if I don't see Spot by Friday I'll be perplexed.


----------



## Jemma0717

Thanks Zaney! I actually feel pretty good now! Woke up this AM with a severe stomach ache so I think the cramps were hiding underneath that...but I did go to bed lastnight with slight slight cramping. No cramping now thought. But lots of light colored discharge which will turn darker and darker then bam AF arrives. Same cycle every month......it's ok, I knew after the last BFN that I was out :)


----------



## kytti

Maybe we'll both get that BFP next month Jemma. <3


----------



## JBear85

Jemma, your positivity is awesome, and hopefully contagious :)


----------



## Zaney

hopefully u Jemma, kytti it doesnt come.....and jemma u said 99% so that means u believe that 1% u wont but still hold on to that 1% till af comes...but hopefully it wont lol


----------



## Zaney

will be this month hopefully kytti....even if u get af but again i hope u dont u still have a chance for august x


----------



## Jemma0717

Of course there is that 1%! :D haha we shall see!

Yes, we all need to *try* and remain calm, relaxed, and POSITIVE throughout this journey! It WILL happen ladies. We just need to believe...they say "God is only willing to help you, if you are willing to help YOURSELF" which means...if something is wrong, take care of it!


----------



## kytti

My chances for August are slim. We're going on a family beach vacation with MY parents also, all in the same house. Soooo.. if I O late like this month, I doubt we'll have much of an opportunity. :( I'm trying not to think about it though.


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey ladies-- all of you rate each thread 5 stars so we get it!


----------



## Zaney

voted and kytti....thats when its gonna happen lmao,....u make sure u have fun and enjoy it.....around the time i ov or just after i am going away for a week in my mums caravan but my couzin is sharing it with me hahaha....so if we r quiet its cool pmsl she is also sort of trying so i wont be the only 1 but hey im gonna have fun....

i aint a drinker but at same time i wanna have a few ya know....so im really worried if i should or not....i dont think i wanna chance it but at same if i will worry ill be stressed and maybe thats my problem?? so maybe i should have a glass of wine....at the night time.....many women get pregnant when they drink bottles a night lmao...maybe im being to careful??

what do you think ladies??? xx


----------



## Jemma0717

Zaney-- not encouraging you to drink but BOTH times I got pregnant...I had drinks in me. I think you are more relaxed and are having fun. I don't drink a lot but I plan on drinking around fertility time this month. Shh it's a secret hahaha


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Hey ladies-- all of you rate each thread 5 stars so we get it!

Voted! :thumbup:


----------



## FragileDoll

Drinking - you mean alcohol? Oh sorry If I sound dumb. :blush:


----------



## Zaney

hahahahahahahahah Jemma u just cracked me up lmao......i dont drink....i say i aint a drinker but i have gone clubbin and drank quite a bit....and xmas last year i didnt drink....but xmas b4 i did and like new year things like that i would have 1 or 2 litterally....but ya know what......this month is about fun!!! right?? and it aint worked so far so y not....and then if fails then i got another month after lol....and i need relaxing so yes i will have a few through out the week....i will have kids so i wont go mad or get pissed but a few 2 relax me and get me in holiday mode i think is deserved....and in the late night entertainment i wanna enjoy it not worrying if i could be and i may do this or that.....


----------



## Zaney

yep alcohol :)


----------



## Jemma0717

A glass or 2...or 3..of wine won't hurt you!!!

Yes, alcohol!!


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> My chances for August are slim. We're going on a family beach vacation with MY parents also, all in the same house. Soooo.. if I O late like this month, I doubt we'll have much of an opportunity. :( I'm trying not to think about it though.

And I think this is the only month to get a BFP for me because in September I am going to my parents place for like a month. In October, DH and I are planning to shift to our new house. November, we are not literally trying because he will be having his final exams for this semester. Whack!


----------



## FragileDoll

All we can do is, try TTC in December if not this month then. :coffee:

Aahhh, I have asked DH several times to get me some drinks but he thinks I'll puke as I have never tried before. :rofl:


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> kytti said:
> 
> 
> My chances for August are slim. We're going on a family beach vacation with MY parents also, all in the same house. Soooo.. if I O late like this month, I doubt we'll have much of an opportunity. :( I'm trying not to think about it though.
> 
> And I think this is the only month to get a BFP for me because in September I am going to my parents place for like a month. In October, DH and I are planning to shift to our new house. November, we are not literally trying because he will be having his final exams for this semester. Whack!Click to expand...

So lets hope this is ur month too :) x


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> All we can do is, try TTC in December if not this month then. :coffee:
> 
> Aahhh, I have asked DH several times to get me some drinks but he thinks I'll puke as I have never tried before. :rofl:

haha oh please. Try some wine, it's such a relaxer! :winkwink:


----------



## Zaney

then puke lol....i dont drink much so if i go 2 ott then i can be sick but this month is looking at all this in a comlplete different way for me....im like gotta do this that and do it that way.....i just know me and hunny will be like rabbits enjoying it...and at same time have a different approach it will happen when it happens and im not gonna sit here this month worried if i missed the chance or make sure i get it on the day.....im gonna be doing it every other day through week 2 and 3 and any otehr day we feel like BD during the month and im determined to also see it like a goal and catch the egg haha b4 it goes poof!...hubby is seeing it like football pmsl....gotta catch the goal


----------



## Zaney

i have heard many times also that a glass of wine every day is actually good for u....and i know alot of people that do have there daily dose of wine red or white and they r pretty good ya know x


----------



## kytti

I think I need a few glasses of wine right now! :wine:


----------



## Jemma0717

Me too Kytti!


----------



## JBear85

Me three!! This week at the office has been craziness - I need a holiday, and lots of drinks now that AF has hit with a vengeance!! haha


----------



## Zaney

i know my dear hubby will buy me a bottle later :) he keeps saying and well did this morning stop stressing dont panic and dont worry lol...and we r both actually in better moods after out chat about this and how we both r gonna just have fun!


----------



## Jemma0717

Thats awesome! Same with me and hubby.....I told him my plan and he likes it. What man wouldn't enjoy lots of great :sex: ?


----------



## JBear85

Zaney said:


> i know my dear hubby will buy me a bottle later :) he keeps saying and well did this morning stop stressing dont panic and dont worry lol...and we r both actually in better moods after out chat about this and how we both r gonna just have fun!

Aww good! that's what it should be all about :)


----------



## kytti

I need to add all of my buddies to my signature :)


----------



## Jemma0717

My new blinkie! https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312383672.gif


----------



## kytti

So cute Jemma! I finally updated my sig.!!


----------



## kytti

I hope I didn't leave anyone out!!!


----------



## FitzBaby

Good morning all. Just seeing this and have so much to catch up on but not really having the time. Again, not such a great day here and kind of waiting for AF to show.

Found out yesterday my mom has a tumor so we've been doing pre-op stuff today and she is having surgery to remove it on friday. I am definitely having a drink or two tonight and I am TOO stressed!

Have a good day ladies. I'll catch up with you all later tonight.


----------



## kytti

Fitz, prayers for your mom and I hope AF stays away! XO


----------



## Jemma0717

Sorry Fitz, prayers to you and your family. I kind of know how all that goes...my mom is completely disabled now from having 4 autoimmune diseases :( She has scleroderma (hardening of skin and organs) so I know what's it's like to see a family member (mother) sad, mad, in pain, etc....I am here to talk anytime!


----------



## JBear85

FitzBaby said:


> Good morning all. Just seeing this and have so much to catch up on but not really having the time. Again, not such a great day here and kind of waiting for AF to show.
> 
> Found out yesterday my mom has a tumor so we've been doing pre-op stuff today and she is having surgery to remove it on friday. I am definitely having a drink or two tonight and I am TOO stressed!
> 
> Have a good day ladies. I'll catch up with you all later tonight.

Praying for your mom, Fitz! Fx for you and yours :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Asking my DH to get some drinks just now. :haha:


----------



## pip squeek

Good afternoon everyone

I like the blinky Jemma. Not read all the pages yet so much to catch up on it moves very fast.

This waiting for af is doing my head in now ha ha

Hope your all well x


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> My new blinkie! https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312383672.gif

How do you make those? I mean what site exactly?


----------



## Jemma0717

https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/


----------



## FragileDoll

FitzBaby said:


> Good morning all. Just seeing this and have so much to catch up on but not really having the time. Again, not such a great day here and kind of waiting for AF to show.
> 
> Found out yesterday my mom has a tumor so we've been doing pre-op stuff today and she is having surgery to remove it on friday. I am definitely having a drink or two tonight and I am TOO stressed!
> 
> Have a good day ladies. I'll catch up with you all later tonight.

Praying for your mom, hun. Hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Good afternoon everyone
> 
> I like the blinky Jemma. Not read all the pages yet so much to catch up on it moves very fast.
> 
> This waiting for af is doing my head in now ha ha
> 
> Hope your all well x

When is you AF due?


----------



## pip squeek

FragileDoll said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon everyone
> 
> I like the blinky Jemma. Not read all the pages yet so much to catch up on it moves very fast.
> 
> This waiting for af is doing my head in now ha ha
> 
> Hope your all well x
> 
> When is you AF due?Click to expand...

Hi

It was due on the 1st i did a test yesterday and got a bfn :(


----------



## Jemma0717

Sammi you are 2 days late?! Wait pip squeek...you are Sammi right? Or am I getting your name mixed up? Lol I am so bad at this


----------



## pip squeek

Jemma0717 said:


> Sammi you are 2 days late?! Wait pip squeek...you are Sammi right? Or am I getting your name mixed up? Lol I am so bad at this

Yup that's my name lol don't worry I'm terrible with names

Yeah I'm 2 days late but I would have thought it I were pregnant it would have showed on the test yesterday don't you think? 

I have af cramps for 5 days and this morning I had nothing at all strange


----------



## FragileDoll

2 days late. :shock: This is a good sign - I know some women don't get their BFPs until they are in their 6-8 weeks. Every woman is different!

What symptoms did you have, if any?


----------



## kytti

What test brand are you using Pip?


----------



## pip squeek

I used a clear blue digi the one that tells you how many weeks you are.

Well just had af cramps and kept getting waves of sickness just assumed they were all in my head haha


----------



## kytti

Clear blue digis actually are the last to show a BFP... (just going by what I've heard from so many women) Digis are less sensitive. I would buy a first response. That is what I am buying and saving for next month. That should definitely give you a BFP now if you are. There is also a $2 off coupon on their website www.firstresponse.com


----------



## Jemma0717

I have always used clear blue digi and worked for me instantly. But, it's different for everyone!


----------



## pip squeek

Ahh really I was going to get a first response but the store I went to dint have any.

Think I might go buy one tomorrow and if af has not arrived will test fri morning


----------



## kytti

If I don't see spot tomorrow I'll buy a first response set of 3. But all of a sudden the cramps/headache are hitting full force so I'm sure I'll be spotting by then at least. Which would be exactly on schedule.


----------



## JBear85

Ohhhh pip squeek, I would be LOSING my mind right now if I were in your shoes! You must be so anxious! Fx!!!!


----------



## kytti

Here come the cramps and headache! Good. Maybe I won't have to waste anymore tests. Sheesh.


----------



## pip squeek

Jbear85 I am ha ha it's unusual for me to be late. But just don't want to wast money on tests I'm sure it woul have showed on the test yesterday think I will wait till Friday which will be very hard.

Oh kytti hope it's not af x


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh Zaney - that song really gave me the goosebumps!!! 

So I'm just back from the chinese doctor - all I really wanted was accupuncture and all I got was bags of stuff to make bitter tea - I HATE BITTER STUFF!!!! 
So will have to see how I get on with this stuff. And will have to see how DB gets on with the smell!! I am just waiting for the complaints when I start cooking this stuff up tonight.


----------



## Jemma0717

Did you ask for acupuncture? I really want to do that but really can't afford it at this time. Maybe in like a month!


----------



## kytti

I told DH to wait and buy me the first response tests tomorrow evening, I think spot will be here before then and I don't want him wasting his money. If no spot by tomorrow evening he will buy some for me and I'll use one Friday morning.


----------



## Jemma0717

TMI warning, don't read of you are feeling nauseated today. If you are, take a HPT now and ignore this post. I warned you!




Does anyone get a sore vagina when AF is coming? It feels like someone kicked my in the coochie! ugh!!


----------



## kytti

COOCHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha::rofl::wohoo: Oh how I NEEDED that laugh!!!!!!!! And YES... my va-jay-jay feels all kinds of silly around AF time! :blush:


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> TMI warning, don't read of you are feeling nauseated today. If you are, take a HPT now and ignore this post. I warned you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone get a sore vagina when AF is coming? It feels like someone kicked my in the coochie! ugh!!

LOL! Love the warning!! :haha:
I can't say that's ever happened to me though, just severe cramping!


----------



## Jemma0717

hahah my husband thinks I am crazy for laughing at the computer!! I almost said va-jay-jay but I thought you wouldn't know what I was talking about hahaha


----------



## kytti

Coochie was WAY more fun!!!!! :headspin:


----------



## Jemma0717

lol some people squirm by that word...just like I hate the word...i don't wanna say it

moist :wacko:


----------



## kytti

Omg moist! :sick: There is this commercial that keeps coming on TV about cake and I swear they say MOIST like 10 times in it. It drives me INSANE!!!! :ignore:


----------



## Jemma0717

Yuck! It reminds me of a moist...coochie!!! blaahh :wacko::dohh::rofl::sick::flasher:


----------



## kytti

R O T F L M A O !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE if they had a smiley crying because it was laughing so hard that would be ME!!!!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## skweek35

ROFL!!!! This reminds me of a friend - say any word related to 'coochie' and it sends her into hysterics!!!!


----------



## kytti

Coochie is my most favorite word ever. I hope I don't scare anyone off! LOL!!! But it makes me laugh and I have NO idea why.... my mood just improved x100 just by Jemma typing it. Imagine if she said it out loud. If AF comes I might need her to record it and post it here, ROTFL! :laugh2::laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## Jemma0717

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::headspin::headspin::headspin: This is what you have me doing over here! Landon thinks I am wacko! hahahah


----------



## kytti

:haha::happydance::laugh2::rofl::headspin::smug:


----------



## JBear85

:rofl: LOL you girls are hilarious! You've been my lunch break entertainment!!


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> :rofl: LOL you girls are hilarious! You've been my lunch break entertainment!!

It's fun huh?! I love to laugh!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: LOL you girls are hilarious! You've been my lunch break entertainment!!
> 
> It's fun huh?! I love to laugh!Click to expand...

Hahaha yeah - I'm sure my office mates are wondering what's going on in my cubicle! LOL


----------



## pip squeek

Oh you do all make me giggle lol


----------



## kytti

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBear85 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: LOL you girls are hilarious! You've been my lunch break entertainment!!
> 
> It's fun huh?! I love to laugh!Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha yeah - I'm sure my office mates are wondering what's going on in my cubicle! LOLClick to expand...

:haha: Too funny! I needed this pick me up today, ladies!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Yuck! It reminds me of a moist...coochie!!! blaahh :wacko::dohh::rofl::sick::flasher:

L M F A O :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

https://i609.photobucket.com/albums/tt171/Pretzels76/Funny/Notbeingpregnant.jpg


----------



## FragileDoll

JBear85 said:


> :rofl: LOL you girls are hilarious! You've been my lunch break entertainment!!

Better to be here than watch TV. :rofl:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh no tiffany has af arrived?


----------



## Jemma0717

Pretty damn close, so yup!


----------



## Zaney

hahaha just catching up on all these posts again....i only went and nodded off didnt i lol....i feel like crap again.......well ill rephrase that i already sort of fell like crap from getting over all those bugs but its lingering now and wont bugger off and plzzzzzzzzzzzzz i hope its not coming back for a 3rd time! i aint got over the first time of having the bugs :(


----------



## Zaney

tiffany...:( u got spotting??


----------



## Jemma0717

No, just the heavy heavy discharge, cramps, trust me, it's AF. No doubt about it. And don't say "it may not be" because it is lol. Blood will come flowing any minute now


----------



## Zaney

well i still hope not tiffany......but u got fun month ahead if it is.....if af dont show up today...u should test  xxxx


----------



## pip squeek

Lol tiffany you do make me laugh.

Really sorry af is hear


----------



## Jemma0717

Don't be sorry ladies! I knew it was coming! lol My hopes were shattered like 3 days ago. It's all good on this side of town!


----------



## Zaney

cool beans hun :) xx


----------



## Jemma0717

I am ready for a fun month! woot woot! Bring on the wine! :wine:


----------



## FragileDoll

Guess the month wasn't lucky was either of us. Hope this is our month! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pip squeek

That's good positive thinking, think I'm going to be with you too just got a funny feeling she is going to get me soon


----------



## Jemma0717

Well that "funny feeling" doesn't cut it Sammi. You need the symptoms to go along with it! haha


----------



## Zaney

it would be nice Ana :) and Tiff or do u prefer Tiffany....anyway yes bring on the wine! 2night im gonna put my feet up and chill with a couple of glasses...unwind and all that


----------



## Zaney

hope im getting all the names right lol im still learning then :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Thanks for asking! I prefer "Tiff" :)


----------



## Zaney

Tiff it is then :)


----------



## Zaney

i gotta change my sig later too and a couple of names on there....gonna have 2 take some stuff away 2 add link for threads for the groups


----------



## Jemma0717

We have so many TTC buddies our list isn't going to stop! I have to clean mine up too


----------



## pip squeek

He he well tiff it is I never even asked lol

Yup suppose i do need he symptoms too lol I'm sure they will come


----------



## Zaney

yeah mine come up i had no room...so gotta think about it carefully how im going to do it so i can fit it all in and not use too many letters and coding stuff.....might get my hubby 2 do it...he knows all the coding and shorter coding as hes a website designer : ) xx


----------



## Jemma0717

Awesome! Share the tricks!


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, you're right - the list is growing day by day my siggy's going to crack up. Why not instead of writing every single name in the TTC Buddies list, we just write this:

TTC Buddies: TEAM - It Will Happen & Be Positive 

I have named your thread as BE POSITIVE, Tiff.


----------



## pip squeek

Zaney said:


> i gotta change my sig later too and a couple of names on there....gonna have 2 take some stuff away 2 add link for threads for the groups

Oh yeah I need to do the same


----------



## Jemma0717

Lol that's ok! Yeah, I think that sounds like a plan. It's just soo many names


----------



## Zaney

oh i will.....mine either comes up im useing over 1000 characters etc....if i add more or i get the too many lines and something to do with word wrap lmao....but ill just tell him what i want then he can do it....the 1 i have now i did and i like it but the only thinkg i may be able to tale away is fairy dust and the no af :(........cos i wanna put groups on which im gonna have to shorten and more names


----------



## FragileDoll

Yeah, Zara do let us know too - really need it.


----------



## Jemma0717

The thing I don't like about mine is where my blinkie is....but it wouldn't let me put it anywhere else!


----------



## Zaney

ill name mine team "it will happen!" & "i believe!"


----------



## Jemma0717

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok, I am going to write down everyones names......I am too lazy to go back through the threads soo ladies can you do me a favor and just state your name again?


----------



## Zaney

i will.....and he will probs be able to do wonders with it lmao...and add alsorts......or i can get rid of my ticker???? but at same time its nice to know an estimate...when it says Day 5 of 28...i am not likely not fertile......pfffft!....gonna bd anyway from there haha


----------



## Zaney

Tiff i did that earlier lmao ill give ya the list and if any1 sees a mistake say so but i think there all right as i did them 1 by 1


----------



## Jemma0717

My ticker is in my journal because I don't like seeing itlol


----------



## FragileDoll

Plus I need to know how do you add color to your links?


----------



## Jemma0717

Great! Thanks!


----------



## Jemma0717

Just highlight it and select a color!


----------



## Zaney

Pipsqueek - Sammy
PurpleLilli - Christina
Skweek35 - Carla
JBear85 - Jen
FragileDoll - Ana
Trying2beCalm - Rachel
Apple25 - Amanda
Butterworth - Sandy

not sure on Kytti im sorry kytti i missed it :)
And for Fitzbaby - i have Greer?? dunno y i wrote that or is it right?? soz again hun xx


----------



## FragileDoll

I removed my tickers because I was running out of space. Why not we update and list all the name on the first page of the thread and put the tickers below the name it belongs?


----------



## Jemma0717

Sounds good. Everyone give me your code for your ticker and keep the ] at the end so I can actually see the code


----------



## FragileDoll

Give me a second - will be back with my ticker.


----------



## Zaney

ok how shalll i give it to u cos if i post it dont u get the actual ticker instead of text?? will see lol

<a href="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com"><img src="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312088400z7z28z14.png" border="0"></a>]


----------



## JBear85

yeah how do I copy and paste the code so you can see it and not just the ticker?


----------



## kytti

I can't get my dang ticker to show lol I mean the code


----------



## Zaney

i dunno if mine is right i just went on to the site and generated new 1 and copied html


----------



## Jemma0717

You need the bb code and keep the ] off the end


----------



## Jemma0717

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1310187600z0z27z14.png[/url


----------



## Jemma0717

crap
nevermind hold on


----------



## Jemma0717

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1310187600z




0z27z14.png


----------



## kytti

<url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com><img>https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1310187600z5z28z14.png</img></url>
<url=https://daisypath.com><img>https://davf.daisypath.com/bxYMm4.png</img>

replace < > with [ ] let me know if it works


----------



## Jemma0717

Ok do what I did. Copy the code, leave a huge space, and I will put it together


----------



## Jemma0717

Not working for me Kytti. I am not sure which ones to change lol I did only the end and beginning and didn't work


----------



## Jemma0717

Wait, I need the img code, not url


----------



## kytti

Change ALL of the < > into [ ]


----------



## JBear85

aww crap I can't get it to work haha


----------



## kytti

I copied the code that had [ ] but I changed all of them to < > instead so it'd show up in the post.


----------



## Zaney

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312088400z7z28z14.png



ok all spaced out dunno if that works lol x


----------



## Jemma0717

Got urs Kytti!


----------



## Zaney

lmao


----------



## kytti

To the girls, copy your code exactly and then just swap [ ] with < >


----------



## FragileDoll

Here's mine:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-943941600z0z0z0.png


----------



## Zaney

so u want the bbcode???


----------



## JBear85

<url=https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers><img>https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt10671c.aspx</img></url>


----------



## kytti

Oh snapple I didn't mean to give you my married code too LOL feel free to remove it from the first post if you need!


----------



## Jemma0717

lol idk this is cracking me up I got kyttis


----------



## Zaney

<url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312088400z7z28z14.png[/url>

ok i change the first [ and last ]


----------



## JBear85

there - I did the same thing as Kytti :)


----------



## kytti

You gotta change more than the first and last [ ].. change every [ ] you see into < >


----------



## Zaney

ooooooooh grrrrrrrrrrrr hahahahaha


----------



## FragileDoll

<url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-943941600z0z0z0.png[/url>

Is this okay?


----------



## kytti

Almost fragiledoll but you gotta replace any [ ] you see to the other...


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh shoot!

<url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com]<img>https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-943941600z0z0z0.png</img></url>

I guess this is okay. Replaced [] with <> and Tiff you can change them back to [] when you update them on the thread.


----------



## Jemma0717

ahhh Jen I go to change yours and it changes into a link to thebump.com?


----------



## kytti

:D


----------



## Jemma0717

omg. Ana I add yours and NOTHING shows up. This is crazy stuff


----------



## JBear85

Really? SO weird and lame! any ideas on how I can fix that?


----------



## Jemma0717

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-943941600z0z0z0.png

I HAVE A CODE ABOVE THIS SENTENCE AND IT'S FRICKEN BLANK


----------



## Zaney

<url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com><img]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312088400z7z28z14.png</img></url>

ok all [] are <> fingers crossed this time lmao


----------



## JBear85

Jemma, I just took a look at it - I see what you mean! do you think it could be because there were some missed brackets, or does it just automatically do that?


----------



## Zaney

i left a ] in it i just noticed but sure its fine now so that 1 can stay its just the rest of the [] that need to go back haha


----------



## Jemma0717

I have NO idea. Ok Ana, give me your info and I am going to create yours on my computer. Same with you Jen


----------



## Jemma0717

Jen, is it ok if I change yours to look like ours instead of thebump.com?


----------



## Zaney

ty i see mine :) x


----------



## Jemma0717

This is what I need:

2. Cycle Information
Date of your last menstral period:


Cycle length:

Luteal length:

and what pic you want

go here and pick a pic:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png/dpo-1.php


----------



## JBear85

oh wow - now this whole forum is showing up weird on my comp!! SO strange!! yeah Jemma, you can change it if you like! My AF started yesterday, so I'm day 2 of a 28 day cycle


----------



## Jemma0717

whats ur luteal length?


----------



## pip squeek

This looks very complicated ha ha. Still only got my phone so I can't do it will try do it at work next week x


----------



## Jemma0717

I just said 14 but if its dif let me know. Got urs!


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> This looks very complicated ha ha. Still only got my phone so I can't do it will try do it at work next week x

Sammi I can make one for you if you give me ur info.

LMP, cycle length, and luteal phase


----------



## FragileDoll

Yes - this sound better.

My info - August 02 2011
Cycle length - 29 days
Luteal Phase - 14 days


----------



## JBear85

yeah 14! the whole site was messing up for a few there - eeks! all better now ... thanks Jemma :)


----------



## kytti

I love the tickers on the first page, classy! And I can stalk all of you in one click! :haha:


----------



## Zaney

right so far i got my sig sorted ish till hubby goes on it late...i have memebr of - and what they r but no links yet till i shorten the rest :) x


----------



## Jemma0717

So much easier lol anyways, if you don't like your pics, sorry I just thought it would be cute if they were all different


----------



## kytti

I was just looking at my posts and realized I almost had 400 and thought OMG WOW! But then I saw FragileDoll's and Jemma's!! HEEHEE!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Jemma0717

omg don't point that out! I have only been a member since July 23rd!


----------



## JBear85

Jemma I just counted, is it a huge pain to change my luteal phase to 13?


----------



## FragileDoll

I can't see my ticker on my post earlier before I actually gave the BBcode, just a broken icon. :haha: 

As for the pic, I have used the HPT pic, flowers and calender - I'd like to have a belly pic this time. :rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

Nope, Ill get on it!


----------



## kytti

Jemma0717 said:


> omg don't point that out! I have only been a member since July 23rd!

 I've only been a member since July 18th, but you're 1UP on me!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jemma0717

K Ana let me change yours :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Kytti, I joined on July 2nd. I blamed the site for being unlucky for me in the first place when AF caught me on the 4th that month. :rofl:


----------



## kytti

FragileDoll said:


> Kytti, I joined on July 2nd. I blamed the site for being unlucky for me in the first place when AF caught me on the 4th that month. :rofl:

 Maybe it's the newbie curse! You know what that means.... BFPs all around in September!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## JBear85

I only joined on I think the 28th of July? At least we're all pretty new :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Let me know when you're done, Tiffy. I'll the front page and stalk all the tickers. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kytti

FragileDoll said:


> Let me know when you're done, Tiffy. I'll the front page and stalk all the tickers. :happydance::happydance:

 Ticker stalker!!! :ninja:


----------



## FragileDoll

Yayy - september here we come! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jemma0717

Done so far! Just waitin for a few more people who haven't been on!


----------



## JBear85

The front page looks awesome! Nicely done :)


----------



## kytti

September better be a lucky month... DH's birthday is the 4th, my dad's is the 10th, and mine is the 23rd!!!! I mean COME ON!!!!!!!!!! :change:


----------



## Zaney

i joined 1st july :) just looked lol 358 posts! shocking haha now 359 lmao


----------



## Jemma0717

I changed the front page a little bit


----------



## Zaney

and kytti sorry what was ur name? i didnt write it down :( and im hoping i get my BFP in august only just lol or beginning of sep!


----------



## Jemma0717

Kytti is Kytti. I don't think she shares her name :)

ETA: JUST KIDDING!


----------



## kytti

Andrea :)


----------



## kytti

I can share, most of the time! :muaha:


----------



## FragileDoll

Wow, front page looks amazing!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kytti

Front page is spanktastic! Nicely done!


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, pass over the info to me too - I'll update them on our other thread also.


----------



## Jemma0717

crap. now I need to change all the [][ to <> alright give me a minute! You will be busy!


----------



## Jemma0717

kytti said:


> Front page is spanktastic! Nicely done!

spanktastic? I knew where your mind is today!


----------



## kytti

Yeah, excuse me while I go pick my mind up out of the gutter! :angelnot:


----------



## Jemma0717

Jemma0717 (Tiff):
>url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com<>img<https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1310187600z4z26z14.png>/img<>/url<

Kytti (Andrea):
>url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com<>img<https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1310187600z5z28z14.png>/img<>/url<

JBear85 (Jen)
>url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com<>img<https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312261200z6z28z13.png>/img<>/url<

FragileDoll (Ana):
>url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com<>img]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312261200z0z29z14.png>/img<>/url<

Zaney (Zara):
>url=https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com<>img<https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1312088400z7z28z14.png>/img<>/url<


----------



## pip squeek

Jemma0717 said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> This looks very complicated ha ha. Still only got my phone so I can't do it will try do it at work next week x
> 
> Sammi I can make one for you if you give me ur info.
> 
> LMP, cycle length, and luteal phaseClick to expand...

 Wow fab sure you dont mind? What do the others mean I only know cycle length lol


----------



## FragileDoll

Tickers updated on the front page of our other thread too! :thumbup:


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> This looks very complicated ha ha. Still only got my phone so I can't do it will try do it at work next week x
> 
> Sammi I can make one for you if you give me ur info.
> 
> LMP, cycle length, and luteal phaseClick to expand...
> 
> Wow fab sure you dont mind? What do the others mean I only know cycle length lolClick to expand...

lol LMP- Last Menstrual Period and luteal phase is the time between O and next period I believe....so normally about 14 but not everyone


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> This looks very complicated ha ha. Still only got my phone so I can't do it will try do it at work next week x
> 
> Sammi I can make one for you if you give me ur info.
> 
> LMP, cycle length, and luteal phaseClick to expand...
> 
> Wow fab sure you dont mind? What do the others mean I only know cycle length lolClick to expand...

Sammi - your Last mentrual period, cycle length and luteal phase that's all we need.


----------



## Zaney

i left mine on 14 cos i aint 100% sure yet cos of the last few messed up periods but...if next af comes around same time and i ov when it says so it should be cool but hopefully i wont find out cos af wont come hahaha


----------



## pip squeek

Rite well cycle length seems to have changed this month I'm usually 28 but this time I'm on cd 40 so I don't have accurate number at the min. I have to be complicated ha ha. 

Oh I so need to get my Internet sorted can't keep up with you all ha ha


----------



## pip squeek

Oops I meant cd 30 lol


----------



## FitzBaby

Holy moly! There is no way I am catching up with you girls. I am just gonna jump in now and say hi! Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Jemma0717

I was gunna say...jeeze sammi lol. Well, let me know when you want me to make one. I can now...when was ur last period?


----------



## FragileDoll

Sammi - my cycles may eventually vary from 27-31 days. I went to some site to find out my average cycle length and the result was 29. I do not remember the site I went to though.


----------



## Jemma0717

FitzBaby said:


> Holy moly! There is no way I am catching up with you girls. I am just gonna jump in now and say hi! Hope everyone is having a good day!

Yay! I need some info from you. First, whats ur first name? And when was your LMP, cycle and luteal phase?


----------



## FitzBaby

Love the tickers on the front page and love this thread!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey, Fitzbaby. How are you feeling?


----------



## pip squeek

Well for me just stick to 28 14 and 14 for now that's my usual cycle. 

That front page looks great girls sorry for not helping


----------



## Jemma0717

Its ok! I will make it now :)


----------



## FitzBaby

Jemma0717 said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Holy moly! There is no way I am catching up with you girls. I am just gonna jump in now and say hi! Hope everyone is having a good day!
> 
> Yay! I need some info from you. First, whats ur first name? And when was your LMP, cycle and luteal phase?Click to expand...

Gotcha.

Name: Greer
LMP: July 8
Cycle Length (as of right now): 27 days

Is that the luteal phase???


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> Well for me just stick to 28 14 and 14 for now that's my usual cycle.
> 
> That front page looks great girls sorry for not helping

Wait, when was your last period tho?


----------



## pip squeek

My last period was the 5th July x


----------



## Jemma0717

FitzBaby said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Holy moly! There is no way I am catching up with you girls. I am just gonna jump in now and say hi! Hope everyone is having a good day!
> 
> Yay! I need some info from you. First, whats ur first name? And when was your LMP, cycle and luteal phase?Click to expand...
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> Name: Greer
> LMP: July 8
> Cycle Length (as of right now): 27 days
> 
> Is that the luteal phase???Click to expand...

Luteal phase- time between O and next period


----------



## FitzBaby

Thanks for asking FragileDoll, and thanks for the kind words friends. Doing OK. Spent the afternoon working so nice to get busy and not really think of things. Not too sure what is going on with mom, they will remove the tumor on friday and test it and we will go from there. Keep your fingers crossed please!

Mind if I add your names for a thingy in my signature?


----------



## pip squeek

Ahh thank you tiff xx


----------



## Zaney

go for it lol...if ya wanted to add me of course hehehehe and i been trying to catch up all day nearly there is always a post then in my morning i have loads as its ur evening when i sleep x


----------



## pip squeek

Hi fitzbaby hope everything is okay with your mum.
I know I'm struggling to keep up ha ha x


----------



## FragileDoll

Fingers crossed, Greer. Hope everything goes well. :hugs:

Ofcourse we don't - add away!


----------



## Jemma0717

I said in another post, Praying for you and your family Greer


----------



## FitzBaby

Jemma0717 said:


> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FitzBaby said:
> 
> 
> Holy moly! There is no way I am catching up with you girls. I am just gonna jump in now and say hi! Hope everyone is having a good day!
> 
> Yay! I need some info from you. First, whats ur first name? And when was your LMP, cycle and luteal phase?Click to expand...
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> Name: Greer
> LMP: July 8
> Cycle Length (as of right now): 27 days
> 
> Is that the luteal phase???Click to expand...
> 
> Luteal phase- time between O and next periodClick to expand...

Ha ... sorry ... no clue, actually not even sure I o'd this month


----------



## Jemma0717

We will go with 14 :)


----------



## Zaney

Also thinking of u and ur family Greer xox


----------



## JBear85

I thought luteal phase was O to the day before your period starts? If not then mine's 14, not 13...


----------



## Jemma0717

im dumb and don't know what luteal phase is sooooo someone else can answer


----------



## JBear85

I didn't know either until earlier today haha - and I just googled it so it might not be that reliable :p


----------



## JBear85

:laugh2: OMG hahahahaha I just noticed the "Team Coochie" blinkie... that's amazing!


----------



## Jemma0717

hahah love it huh?


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> hahah love it huh?

It's hilarious! We're quite the original bunch, that's for sure!! LOL :lol:


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh we are, some crazy ladies here!


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Oh we are, some crazy ladies here!

In the mad house.


----------



## FitzBaby

:witch:

she's heeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrreeeeee


----------



## JBear85

FitzBaby said:


> :witch:
> 
> she's heeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrreeeeee

Oh no!!! So sorry :hugs:


----------



## Zaney

awwwwwww Greer......


----------



## FitzBaby

:shrug:
meh ... kinda knew she was coming and not too surprised. she's very light right now. and actually a little glad b/c she came right on time so I think I am officially regulated after coming off the pill.


----------



## pip squeek

Oh no really sorry. Is there just me and kitty waiting for her to arrive now?


----------



## Jemma0717

Well, technically I am waiting too because she isn't here full force yet


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh tiff sorry thaught she had arrived. Oh and thank you for doing that on the front page

X


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww so sorry Greer.


----------



## Jemma0717

Sammi, thought she arrived too. Still just my "before" stuff. She will prob come in the AM!

Oh and you're welcome!


----------



## Zaney

Tiff dont wanna sound rude but u sure its the b4 stuff? i know u probably know lol but sorry u dont have to reply is it clear or is it like b4 af sometimes and brown or spotting kinda?? x


----------



## FitzBaby

Jemma0717 said:


> Sammi, thought she arrived too. Still just my "before" stuff. She will prob come in the AM!
> 
> Oh and you're welcome!

I guess that's where I kind of am too ... TMI but tampon but not soaked ... if that makes sense? She's just SLOWLY making her way ... as if to cackle and say ... I'll get you my pretty ....


----------



## pip squeek

Tif I hope she stays away for you but you seem pretty certain she is coming. Iv never noticed wether I get anything before just usually get cramps and lower bk pain


----------



## Jemma0717

lol I am sure she's on the way. I get like brown discharge beforehand, it's pretty gross. It's not enough to wear a tampon--just a pad. But it's def there. Not clear anymore.


----------



## Zaney

ooooh i seeee.....but i know u r so sure its the start of it and maybe it is but there is hope that it goes no further.....i hope also x


----------



## FitzBaby

So Tiff, sounds like we are in the same boat and I am wondering then, technically which day is the first of our cycle? The day she is here FULL FORCE??? Or today, when she is inching her wait out of our uterus?


----------



## Jemma0717

Well, I always go with the day she is in full force.....or the day I see RED.


----------



## Zaney

And mine is normally like that Tiff, sometimes several hours b4 the full flow or this month it just sort of started with no spotting b4 hand....wasnt heavy all of a sudden but still was more like it is the next day...so sort of skipped the spotting this month lol


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh I don't get anything like that she just seems to come out of nowhere lol

Saying that the past few days iv had a lot of ewcm sorry if tmi ha ha


----------



## Jemma0717

Well then that was easy for you Zara! I hate this spotting crap because then I don't know when my actual start date is?


----------



## Zaney

FitzBaby said:


> So Tiff, sounds like we are in the same boat and I am wondering then, technically which day is the first of our cycle? The day she is here FULL FORCE??? Or today, when she is inching her wait out of our uterus?

when i was asked on the countdown to pregnancy site about the start of it it does say not the day you get spotting but the day u actually get a fill flow....something lik that anyway lol so it does say from the day u have steady flow think that was the words


----------



## Zaney

pip squeek said:


> Ohh I don't get anything like that she just seems to come out of nowhere lol
> 
> Saying that the past few days iv had a lot of ewcm sorry if tmi ha ha

u havent got ur af yet have u? when r u gonna test??


----------



## FitzBaby

Exactly Tiff! I have NO clue then if this is cycle day 1 or cd27 ... ugh ... just another way for her to be a SUPER B*TCH


----------



## Jemma0717

Greer I would wait till it's full blown...so tomorrow prob cd1


----------



## FitzBaby

Thanks Zara ... makes sense that way!


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> Well then that was easy for you Zara! I hate this spotting crap because then I don't know when my actual start date is?

and yeah sort of made it easier as i know the day but cos of last few cycles i dont know when im next due on :(....if i go from the date of last af then its about 26 days?....but the month b4 i was 33 day cycle....and cos this 1 was early and havent been early as far as i can remember im hoping its all sorted and back in routine now...so should be around 26-28 days so if no af by the 28th day cycle then i may test....but may not if i have af symptoms if ya knwo what i mean as im not doing symptom spotting lol


----------



## Jemma0717

I would just go with a 28 day cycle if I were you Zara or 27. I always say mine is 26-27


----------



## FitzBaby

Um ... just noticed the "Team Coochie" ... you all are my kind of girls!


----------



## pip squeek

Nope iv not got af yet will be 3 days late tomorow iv done one test so far. Think I will do one Friday morning just don't like to see that bfn


----------



## Jemma0717

FitzBaby said:


> Um ... just noticed the "Team Coochie" ... you all are my kind of girls!

hahaha YES!


----------



## Jemma0717

pip squeek said:


> Nope iv not got af yet will be 3 days late tomorow iv done one test so far. Think I will do one Friday morning just don't like to see that bfn

Sammi how r u feeling? Are you normally late?


----------



## FitzBaby

pip squeek said:


> Nope iv not got af yet will be 3 days late tomorow iv done one test so far. Think I will do one Friday morning just don't like to see that bfn

No offense Sammi ... but I'm not sure I CAN WAIT that long for you to test!!!!


----------



## pip squeek

I feel okay I don't have any af symptoms any more but i dont feel pregnant either don't know what is going on,

I'm usually on time give or take 1 day not 3 Im never this late


----------



## Jemma0717

Go buy a FRER!!!!!


----------



## pip squeek

Ha ha fitzbaby I know think I may give in tomorrow morning I was neg yesterday tho


----------



## Zaney

FitzBaby said:


> pip squeek said:
> 
> 
> Nope iv not got af yet will be 3 days late tomorow iv done one test so far. Think I will do one Friday morning just don't like to see that bfn
> 
> No offense Sammi ... but I'm not sure I CAN WAIT that long for you to test!!!!Click to expand...

i was thinking same thing hahaha...glad u said it first lol....but ya 3 days late surely something would show no matter time of day?? like now maybe :blush:


----------



## pip squeek

What is a frer? Can we get them in the uk?


----------



## pip squeek

Ha ha rite then I shall test in the morning I will go buy a cheapie don't want to wast my expensive one lol.

Don't want to vet my hopes up tho think it wil be a bfn don't know why


----------



## kytti

I totally saw my dog snoring on the couch earlier and had to join her. I fell asleep! Then took a shower because it is SO HOT.. our state is literally having a heat wave. I think I was sweating in the shower. Then I realized I was out of shampoo and conditioner... now my hair smells like a dude. Awesome.


----------



## Jemma0717

oh sorry not sure first response.early result


----------



## Zaney

lol andrea feel better now??

sammi or is it sammy? sorry the frer is the first response test...we do get em in uk and they test upto 6 days early b4 af is due x


----------



## kytti

I feel okay. I never take naps but the past two nights I have not slept at all. Hmm, wonder why?? :dohh:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh yeah I can get a first response well I will test about diner time got to take my little boy yo play group in the morning.

If it's not a bfp i don't have a clue what's going on I just don't know my body at all


----------



## Zaney

pip squeek said:


> Oh yeah I can get a first response well I will test about diner time got to take my little boy yo play group in the morning.
> 
> If it's not a bfp i don't have a clue what's going on I just don't know my body at all

some times its best not knowing as much as knowing if ya know what i mean...and test soon a ya get up if ur going to test in morning have test ready and go for it lol....


----------



## pip squeek

Oh it's sammi or sam I don't mind. 

Ahh I see well surely one of them should detct something then if I tested tomorrow


----------



## pip squeek

I will defo test tomorrow and update you all asap. 

Well aslong af don't arrive over night.


----------



## pip squeek

Sorry so may errors in my typing it's this blooming
phone


----------



## Zaney

well hopefully no af....and so hope u get a great result x


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight to all of you in the UK! :) 

I am getting off to go get my hair done. Talk to you all later or tomorrow!


----------



## pip squeek

Good night everyone think I'm going to go to bed I'm shattered. 

I shall speak to you girls tomorrow.


----------



## Zaney

night tiff if not b4 speak 2moro...enjoy and have a gooden xx


----------



## kytti

Have fun Jemma!! er... Tiff!! I am so use to calling you Jemma! :D


----------



## Zaney

same here sammi...i was thinking same thing so wont be here much longer 2night speak 2moro and good luck with test 2moro if we dont speak b4 xx


----------



## JBear85

Feels funny to say goodnight when it's only after 6pm here :) But good night!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Look ladies what I came across, perhaps you'll would like to have a look. 

https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/howto.htm


----------



## Zaney

11.18pm here lol


----------



## FragileDoll

Night to you Toffee, I mean Tiffy. :hugs:


----------



## Zaney

FragileDoll said:


> Look ladies what I came across, perhaps you'll would like to have a look.
> 
> https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/howto.htm

well some of this is interesting.....now i read a bit about aspirin?? i thought when ur pregnant u shouldnt take it and only take paracetamol if needed?


----------



## Jemma0717

haha I'm back already!! Hair appt cancelled! blah I will go tomorrow


----------



## Zaney

Jemma0717 said:


> haha I'm back already!! Hair appt cancelled! blah I will go tomorrow

oh dear :(


----------



## Jemma0717

It's ok. I am tired anyways. Even though it's 5:30pm


----------



## Zaney

Right im going to bed its nearly midnight lol.....i put the girls 2 bed now im ready to sleep my self....and i HAVE to say this but i feel so relaxed and its hard to explain b4 i was just a bit down and well didnt really sleep cos i would worry or dream of alsorts or not sleeping worrying y i havent fell pregnant etc....but last few days as this group has got stronger i can just hit pillow and feel i have no need to worry and stress over it and im accepted that it will take time...and also from others i see that its not so easy after all 2 fall pregnant lol and that im not on my own.....Thank you so much ur all sweeties xoxox


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight Zara!

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f142/mommiesdestini/My%20Quotes%20Icons/positive.jpg


----------



## Jemma0717

Sharing here too:
 



Attached Files:







244312_10150205718894164_136235339163_7085771_2303548_o.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FragileDoll

Alright ya girlies, see ya in the morning. Take care and lots of coochies. :rofl:


----------



## kytti

Night girlie! :)


----------



## FitzBaby

Night all of you across the pond!


----------



## kytti

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7ssVT6T3mQ&feature=player_embedded

:rofl:


----------



## Jemma0717

Haha andrea love it! Awww wish I could have a cat


----------



## kytti

I have 5! :shock:


----------



## kytti

Something scared the bejesus out of that cat in the video, LOL!!!


----------



## skweek35

Oh my gosh Kytti - that was just soooo funny!!! I really miss having cats. Don't think I will ever be able to have cats again - db is allergic to them!! 
BOOHOO!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Andrea, that was funny. :haha: I have 3 cats - Urm actually 2, one is a kitten. :happydance:


----------



## FragileDoll

Morning ladies!! :coffee:


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi all!

So AF is starting weird, if she is actually starting. Nothing really going on down there so thinking I am at the waiting game "period" ... ha! ... again.


----------



## skweek35

hiya ladies, it sure is slow on here today. 
Well I had a good laugh with my wii today. I got on and set a 40+ minute work out. It told not to overdo it!!! HAHA 
Forget the fact that I was last on the wii on Monday. It sure wants me to do 30 minutes a day on the wii!! Cant they put a 6th sence on it that senses that I am doing other things!! HAHA


----------



## FitzBaby

Ha ha ha. When we first got our Wii Fit we were playing it SO much. At one point it paused, had a picture of a window come up, and suggested we go out for fresh air!


----------



## skweek35

HAHA!!! When I first got onto the balance board it gave me a 'fat' wii me!!! DB really laughed at me!!! 
HEHE


----------



## kytti

Morning gals... temp went up slightly this morning but I *think* I saw a tiny bit of spotting when I went to the bathroom this morning. I think AF is on the way. Boohoo.


----------



## Zaney

Kytti i hope its not....have u not tested again? or u just holing out 2 see if it does follow :( x


----------



## kytti

No, I think these Internet tests I have are pretty low sensitivity. :/ If I'm only 10 or 11 DPO (since I O'd late) I don't think it would show anything. I should start spotting today though if AF is coming Saturday. If no spotting by tonight I might buy a first response and use it in the morning, that will be my definitive answer because I know if it's negative then AF is on the way.


----------



## skweek35

oh no Kytti - that doesnt sound good. 
oh well if it is then you always have next cycle.


----------



## Zaney

just thought id pop on to say hi to all.....gonna have a moan in my journal i think......better place than any to get it out my system x


----------



## kytti

Ok girls, I'm heading out to take my daughter to her Gymboree class. When I come back I have some school work to do but I'll pop in later and update if I see more spotting/AF, etc. I know it's coming though. Better luck next month I guess!


----------



## Zaney

Have a good day Kytti :) xx


----------



## JBear85

Definitely keep us posted Kytti -- we're all thinking of you!! :)


----------



## JBear85

Hey Tiff, I love that "Be Positive" blinkie you put on the first page - any way I could include that in my sig? :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Of course Jen! Here ya go!
https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312411169.gif

>URL=https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker<>IMG<https://www.dazzlejunction.com/blinkie-maker/up/1312411169.gif/>IMG<>/URL<

Goodmorning Ladies. Woke up with a severe headache :( AF still isn't here but nothing to jump about....I think today is only cd26 and I am a 26-27 day cycle lady :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Have a good day, Andrea.

Hi Zara & Carla.

Tiff, that's a cool blinkie!


----------



## Jemma0717

Thanks Ana, I made one for the both of us :)


----------



## pip squeek

Hey girls

Sorry iv not been on iv had a very busy morning,

Hope you all okay? 

Ok kitty I hope af ain't going to show up for you. Well I'm now 3 days late iv not tested yet I'm too chicken ha hathink I'm going to do it 1st thing in the morning when I get up. It should defo show up by then it it's a pfp.


----------



## Jemma0717

Not sure how much I will be on today, I feel like crap.


----------



## JBear85

Annnnd of course I can't get the blinkie to work haha. I'm terrible with code!! :p

Aaah what's with everyone feeling off today?! Hope you're feeling better soon Tiff! :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Jen you have to change all of the <> to []


----------



## JBear85

I did that - still just shows up as code. Is there a trick to where you put them or anything?


----------



## FragileDoll

What's wrong, Tiffany? :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey there, Sammi. Doing good - just waiting for AF to leave so that we could have heaps of :sex: :sex: :sex: rest of the cycle. :blush:

Andrea - Hope the witch stays away for you - BE POSITIVE BE POSITIVE BE POSITIVE! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

Ana- just woke up with a headache and just don't feel well. It has to do with af arriving.....it happens every month. She will be here today, no doubt about it


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww hun hope you feel better. :hugs:


----------



## Jemma0717

Af is here now for sure. Ill update my ticker in a little bit and get you the new code Ana


----------



## Jemma0717

Nvm its right lol


----------



## pip squeek

Oh tiff hope you start to feel better soon x


----------



## JBear85

:hugs: Tiff feel better soon!


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh it is very quite on hear today.

How are you jbear?


----------



## pip squeek

Ohh just noticed I need to add you to my siggy x


----------



## JBear85

I'm doing okay Sammi!! AF is wretched this month, so I'm feeling a little blah... how are you? It's definitely a LOT quieter than yesterday isn't it?


----------



## pip squeek

Oh know I hate af I get really bad cramps. I'm Stijl waiting for her 3 days late she is I'm going to test tomorrow.

Yeah it is very quite compared to yesterday. I struggled to keep up yesterday lol


----------



## JBear85

Me too!! It's horrible ... I can't believe you're 3 days late and you're not completely losing it!! I would be testing like crazy hahaha


----------



## FragileDoll

Right, Tiff. Feel better! :flower:


----------



## FragileDoll

I was trying to make some doll blinkies but WHOA that's driving me crazy.


----------



## Jemma0717

What's doll blinkies?


----------



## Jemma0717

Is anyone part of THIS thread that I need to add to the front? Please look to make sure you are there :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Wait let me give you the links.


----------



## FragileDoll

Doll blinkies are like creating dolls of your own and you can add them in your siggies and stuff. I was trying to make a group of a few dolls for both the threads but it's driving me nuts - the creation and stuff.


----------



## pip squeek

Oh jbear I am going crazy lol. Just don't want to wast money on tests I don't feel pregnant at all and just keep thinking af is going to arrive.

Are you feeling any better tiff? X


----------



## FragileDoll

Here are the links, I was busy making them for hours, my back hurts miserably now.

https://www.dollzmania.net/Palace_Dressup07.html

https://www.dollzmaniadressupgames.com/Celebrity_Dressup_Game.htm

https://www.dollzmaniadolls.com/StormyMaker1.htm

https://www.thuggndivazdollz.com/enter.html


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey Sammi, are you late for your AF yet?


----------



## Jemma0717

Ana she's lik 4 days late! Ignore my spelling I'm outside so on the phone


----------



## JBear85

pip squeek said:


> Oh jbear I am going crazy lol. Just don't want to wast money on tests I don't feel pregnant at all and just keep thinking af is going to arrive.
> 
> Are you feeling any better tiff? X

But if you're late, test away! I know it seems like a waste, but at least you'll have peace of mind!!:test:


----------



## pip squeek

Oh don't worry I make loads of mistakes I always use my phone.

Yeah I'm 3 days late not tested yet well not since the other day


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah think I'm going to test in the morning I did one 3 days ago and that was a bfn


----------



## FragileDoll

Rachel doesn't matter, hun. As far as we can understand. :haha:

Sammi - TEST hun! that was 3 days back.


----------



## Jemma0717

https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/doll-image1.png

>IMG<https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/doll-image1.png>/IMG<


----------



## Jemma0717

https://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff336/palm0013/doll-image2.png


----------



## JBear85

Tiff - LOVE those graphics :) so pretty!!


----------



## kytti

Anyone know if prenatal vitamins can lessen PMS symptoms? I started taking them at the beginning of this cycle and I've had NONE of my usual PMS. No huge pimple outbreak, hardly any cramps, and no moodiness. I know AF is coming though, I do have a good bit of back pain and I just FEEL like spot is coming any second now. But can prenatal vitamins help with PMS?? If so I am going to keep taking these long after #2 has come and gone!!


----------



## FitzBaby

I know my prenatals helped with my break outs but per the other stuff, not too sure.

Sorry to be so MIA ladies. Thinking I may be ghostly on here for the next few days. Sammi ... TEST!


----------



## pip squeek

Hope no one thinks I'm being rude for not writing in the other thread just really bar keeping up to two on my phone. When I get the Internet bk I will join tho other thread too.

Oh kitty can't say they have do t that for me would be nice if they did tho haha


----------



## kytti

Well this just SUCKS. Can I please get spotting now, cramps, or something friggin' normal so I KNOW AF is coming, PLEASE!?!?!?!? ](*,)


----------



## pip squeek

Kitty have you tested again? When are you due? X


----------



## Zaney

Kytti wasnt u going to test 2day? if ur ticker is right u may not be due till 2moro but if u ov late then could it be later??? but frer come up now?? id be so testing all the time lmao xx


----------



## kytti

AF is due Saturday and my ticker is off a day or two. I actually O'd later this cycle for some reason, according to my last positive OPK. I am either 10 or 11 DPO (closer to 11 DPO) but I am not 12 DPO yet. If I don't see spotting by tomorrow morning I will test with a first response. But I am not expecting a positive.


----------



## Zaney

well thats the best way which is to expect nothing but at same time think positive....and really hope something more definite comes up for u x


----------



## pip squeek

Are you usually on time kitty?


----------



## kytti

Oh yeah, 28 day cycle.. my O is usually right around CD 14/15 but this month it was CD 16 (maybe CD 17 at the latest). I always get AF on Saturday and spotting usually shows on Wednesday or Thursday, 2-3 days before. No spot yet....


----------



## FragileDoll

Wow, Tiff. Those are some awesome blinkie. I had a hard time coping up and gave up in the end but you did it, must say you got talent!


----------



## pip squeek

Well I will cross my fingers for you kitty I hope she stays away and you get you bfp.

The signs are looking good.

There is still hope for us yet


----------



## kytti

My back is really hurting though.... I don't know what's going on. I need an ultrasound machine in my home.


----------



## pip squeek

Ha ha now that would be handy might have to get myself one lol


----------



## kytti

I know, right!? I guess I'll update you girls later if Spot comes or tomorrow AM after I test. If I get a BFN on the FRER tomorrow I'm going to give up testing and wait for AF!! Hopping off a bit.... wish me luck. I need it!


----------



## Zaney

GOOD LUCK HUN!!! xox


----------



## FragileDoll

Sammi - no worries, hun. You can join the other thread when you get back!

Andrea- Fingers crossed, hun! :dust:


----------



## purplelilly

kytti said:


> I know, right!? I guess I'll update you girls later if Spot comes or tomorrow AM after I test. If I get a BFN on the FRER tomorrow I'm going to give up testing and wait for AF!! Hopping off a bit.... wish me luck. I need it!

:flower: Good luck honey hope you get an answer either way soon! :hugs:


----------



## pip squeek

Good luck kitty xx


----------



## pip squeek

Hi Zaney how are you today?


----------



## FragileDoll

Looks like everyone else went outing today, except me. 

Missing you girlies.


----------



## kytti

I'm here, moping. Spot is not here, still. ANNOYING!


----------



## pip squeek

I'm hear keep popping on. It's been extremely quite on hear x


----------



## pip squeek

Do you feel like she is coming?


----------



## kytti

Yes and no. I'm not having cramps but a lot of back pain. Not to give TMI but I get that feeling like Spot has arrived so I run to the bathroom but it's just the clear stuff. This usually happens to me before AF. I am feeling some dull cramping now but I think it's because I'm looking so hard for it, lol. I just feel drained of all energy... I think it's stress.


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm back.....went and ran a few errands but feel like crap still. I hate AF


----------



## FragileDoll

Thank God, you all are here. I was feeling like a loner!

Tiff - did she arrive just yet?


----------



## pip squeek

That's a bit like me I keep thinking she is hear buts it's just lots of ewcm.I had cramps but it's gone now. It's very strange.

I really do hope she stays away for you and you get a bfp. All this ttc business is very stressful. Try not to vet too stressed I know it's harder said than done x


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> Thank God, you all are here. I was feeling like a loner!
> 
> Tiff - did she arrive just yet?

Oh yeah, arrived early this AM


----------



## FragileDoll

kytti said:


> Yes and no. I'm not having cramps but a lot of back pain. Not to give TMI but I get that feeling like Spot has arrived so I run to the bathroom but it's just the clear stuff. This usually happens to me before AF. I am feeling some dull cramping now but I think it's because I'm looking so hard for it, lol. I just feel drained of all energy... I think it's stress.

I do not get any cramps or backache before AF is due. I usually get it when the witch is here - CD1 cramps and a little bit of backache. Yeah, and I did get a lot of clear discharge (tmi) too this cycle right before I started spotting, or probably I never bothered to notice that before.


----------



## FragileDoll

Tiff, I'm so sorry hun. Let's pray for the September beans. :dust:

Sammi, absolutely. praying for you and Andrea! :hugs:


----------



## pip squeek

Sorry too I really hope you get a bfp in September.

Ahh thank you is there only us two waiting for af? I'm loosing track


----------



## FragileDoll

Yes only you and Andrea are on the waiting list - AF caught the rest of us!


----------



## skweek35

Not too sure, I'm waiting for OV. Hopefully next week Friday or Saturday - if its the same as last cycle.


----------



## FragileDoll

We all are waiting for Ov except for Sammi and Andrea.


----------



## pip squeek

Well my fingers are crossed for everyone to gettheir bfp next month.

Also crossed for me and Andrea I do think af will be hear soon for me just got a feeling I'm also out this month


----------



## skweek35

Ok, I'm out of here for tonight - Time for me to catch some zzzzz's!!! :sleep:
Night night, sleep tight all


----------



## skweek35

oh and dont let the bed bugs bite!! 
If they do ....... 

...... 

..... Bite them back!!!!!:haha:


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah think I will have to call it a night it's 11pm my bed is calling me. Night night x


----------



## FragileDoll

Good night, ladies! :dust:


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi Ladies! Missed you today. Busy day at the hospital with mom. So confused with my body here. Still haven't gotten a "flow" but have spotting (redish/pinkish/brownish). Jsut kind of waiting for her to come full force and getting annoyed.

Will definitely be gone totally tomorrow. Mom's big surgery. Keep her in your thoughts please!

DD was such an angel toward mom. She is a monster, running, screaming, yelling, laughing hysterically at all times. Mom came over tonight and she ran up to her, put her head on her shoulder and just cuddled for like 5 minutes. It was amazing and so dear. Like she knew!


----------



## FitzBaby

Who am I missing in my signature???


----------



## kytti

Pip I really hope you get your BFP! As for me, no spot. I guess I will be wasting a FRER in the morning! I am 99.9% certain it's going to show a BFN. I think Spot is stalling because AF may be a day or so late since I O'd late by a day this month!


----------



## Zaney

pip squeek said:


> Hi Zaney how are you today?

Hiya only just see ya message, im fine thanks hun....how r u?

i was a bit down yesterday but better today x


----------



## Zaney

FitzBaby said:


> Hi Ladies! Missed you today. Busy day at the hospital with mom. So confused with my body here. Still haven't gotten a "flow" but have spotting (redish/pinkish/brownish). Jsut kind of waiting for her to come full force and getting annoyed.
> 
> Will definitely be gone totally tomorrow. Mom's big surgery. Keep her in your thoughts please!
> 
> DD was such an angel toward mom. She is a monster, running, screaming, yelling, laughing hysterically at all times. Mom came over tonight and she ran up to her, put her head on her shoulder and just cuddled for like 5 minutes. It was amazing and so dear. Like she knew!

Prayng for u and ur family and hope all is well xx


----------



## Zaney

a quick update on me - 

im still snuffled up.....its been 3 weeks now lmao its so stupid....but gonna stay dosed up later...aswell and i am pretty sure i aint ov yet but who cares ay....early bird catchs the worm and all that haha....my ticker says 9 days to go but thats not 100% give or take a few days either way....but its all about fun right and trying new things......

and should have my results at 4pm 2day...i sopke to reception and she said that my name is there but no results next 2 it so she said dr has to go through it first then results should be there....but dr will go through it more with the appointment.....she also said they were later than the norm cos i had so much they were testing for as it was a basic 1 haha.....


----------



## Zaney

had a good couple of reads and thought id share em....

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/trying-too-hard.shtml

https://www.babycenter.com/404_can-having-too-much-sex-affect-our-chances-of-conception_6145.bc

it is interesting and more sex is good cos it boosts the sperm and produces more the more times men ejaculate haha ;) and stress btw can actually affect ovulation and the quality of the egg!.....so men - ejaculate more! women - no stress good egg haha x


----------



## kytti

:bfn:


----------



## purplelilly

kytti--:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug::hug: chin up honey! did af show yet?


----------



## Zaney

awwww sorry hun....thanx for letting us know....and even harder for u that af aint here yet.....im here for ya x


----------



## FragileDoll

Morning ladies, just woke up. How are you doing today?

Aww, Andrea - so sorry! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Zaney

im ok....im assuming as they took time with my results they will be ok lol....i called em this morning and she said my name is there so they have results but she cant read or see results till dr has seen and read them then they will be on system for her to read....mad init! lol

And how r u 2day Ana? and good morning to ya....im not feeling too bad 2day :) x


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh that's crazy! I'm doing good waiting for the big O. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Zaney

I am also waiting for the O haha...but hopefully this time the big O will be waiting for me....and ill catch it haha


----------



## kytti

I didn't think I would cry but here I am! :cry: AF has not started yet but I do have the cramps and back pain now.


----------



## Zaney

Andrea stay strong...we r all here to keep ya uplifted....please dont cry :( xox


----------



## kytti

I guess it's the PMS because I'm crying my eyes out. I just told DH I don't even want to try anymore because the stress of each month is too much for me. Taking a break for a few hours....


----------



## FragileDoll

Aww, Andrea. Be brave - don't lose yourself! We are here for all the support! :hugs::hugs: :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

Here is something to cheer you girls up.

https://i0006.photobucket.com/albums/0006/findstuff22/Best%20Images/Quotes%20and%20Sayings/2caa7d6a.jpg


----------



## Zaney

Andrea, dont lose hope its ya pms talking...stupid pms....this month dont try so hard just lay back and chill and enjoy ur hubby...1 month wont hurt just 2 not try so hard...and will happen when least expected.....

i aint got much hope for this month either but i cant change the outcome but *can* help the process...so just make it a good 1! and dont think about it xxx


----------



## FragileDoll

I agree with Zara, things happen when you least expect them.

try not to think about it for a few months and just enjoy DTD throughout till the nature take's it course. I know it's hard - but we can try!


----------



## kytti

Problem is we're running out of time. I have to student teach next fall to complete my masters program. At this point we will now be putting a 3 month old in daycare, if I get pregnant this month and it's due in May. With DH being the only one bringing in money we cannot afford to pay for daycare for a 3 month old PLUS them getting sick every couple of weeks like young infants do in daycare. Our co pays are outrageous. I didn't think it would take us this long otherwise we would have started earlier. We're pretty much out of time unless I want to quit school and throw about 30,000 in student loans out the window.


----------



## Zaney

im doing same this month....im just gonna go for it lol....i should have my results in 20 mins haha....but the only way i can describe how im gonna this month is to stay positive not worry if that time worked or got the egg ....im just gonna have fun enjoy it all...i do anyway but with out the worrying this time...feels like a fun goal this month and not gonna be so serious....cos that was partly my problem being to serious and oh cant do this or that or eat this and that....well i am now lol....make it more romantic :) if i fall pregnant great if not well not my time yet!...it will be 1 day and just would like it sooner rather than later but that 1 day could be this month :) x


----------



## Zaney

Andrea i can see how stressed u r now saying all that....maybe cos of that ur preventing it??....just make this month a good 1 and think well if it dont then it will be later but for now give it all ya got but dont think 2 far in the future it may not plan that way and say u get pregnant this month....then 9 months is a long time anything can change.....just make ur goal for this month and *enjoy* it!

i know ur thinking of future which is great but dont to the point of it stressing u out liek that its not good and its not healthy x


----------



## FragileDoll

Andrea, I'm in the same boat. This is the only month with lots of BD for me and if I get a BFP - good. Cause then I'll have to wait for 4 months to start trying again - as for next month I'm going to my visit parents for a month - October, DH and I are moving to our new house - stressful month and heaps of work so we can't BD in that condition - November & December, DH final exams for this semester. Ugh, we can seriously TTC January onwards then. 

I'm also looking forward for my Master's Degree but DH and I have decided once he is done with his Graduation i.e. next year in December - we'll go abroad, find a job, get settled, TTC if not succeed yet and then when we had saved enough we both would apply for a Master's Degree together.


----------



## Zaney

All we can do it try and believe and have high hopes!

And grrrrr @ the drs ....she said should have em at 4pm.....she now said she spoke to dr he aint had time to go through em yet due to having alot of home visits....so she should hear from him soon and will call me that this afternoon??
i bet she dont grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

but i assume if they were bad they would know but at same time dr aint looked yet so who knows..........


----------



## Jemma0717

Just woke up and just a bit worried about all of us.....I needa bfp this next time to othrwise I might have to quit for awhile. Ill explain later when I'm not on my phone but ugh! This sucks!

Anyways I'm still sick so who knows when ill be back around. Btw, this is what af does to me. I get really sick each month.


----------



## pip squeek

Hi girls

Got a few pages to catch up on. 

Had a very busy morning well did another test bfn so I don't have a clue what's going on.

Been to see my best friend this morning and she has just tole me she is 9 weeks pregnant only took her 1 month frm coming off the pill, I am so happy for her and on the other side very jealous I wish it was me.

Hope you all well xx


----------



## Zaney

Tiff hope u feel better very very soon...ill be on later aswell meanwhile if ya wanna rant then rant away....its best place for it! xx

Sammi, congrats for ya friend and i know how it feels....my friend is about 10 weeks now im glad for her tho but at same time i wanna be there now lol....but our time will come x


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah your rite it will happen when th time is rite we will all get our bfp soon.

I just wish af would show up so I can get on with this month x


----------



## Zaney

well if af dont come i hope its for right reason...but at same time if its gonna come hope it comes and over and done with so ya an BD! haha


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh that evil AF - get well soon, Tiff. 

Sammi - sorry for your BFN, our time will come! :thumbup:


----------



## Jemma0717

I am seriously ready to cut my head off ladies. My head hurts SO bad. Sorry for being such a debbie downer lately.

Also, I am taking my EPO 3x daily (omg they are huge) and my prenatals as well.


----------



## Zaney

maybe go and lay and relax in the bath Tiff :( hugs 2 ya x......glass of wine....glass of wine!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

I would but still have contractors here working IN the house. Ugh it's so irritating :( No wine in the house either. What a day from hell


----------



## Zaney

Can only get better hun can only get better.....

got my results, dr seems to think they r ok....well nothing major anyway....i have been told i can get a printout as the amounts of what etc they tested for can be given so i can see what they r, im sure fine tho if dr says so.....im waiting for another call back to see what dr wants to do next and explain the results if needed and also for my hubby to be tested :( poor hubby.....well she also said we can see a gyn thats good right :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Zara, glad to know the results are fine. What are you going to do next?


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> I am seriously ready to cut my head off ladies. My head hurts SO bad. Sorry for being such a debbie downer lately.
> 
> Also, I am taking my EPO 3x daily (omg they are huge) and my prenatals as well.

You need to take a dosage of 3 tablets daily? :shock: I didnt knew that - let me know the details too, how and when to take. It's my first time using it.


----------



## Zaney

well they called back they have got a test form ready for my hubby, hes so worried bless him but i told him not to be....i have never seen a gyn b4 so dunno what to expect...but they said hubby is to be tested first but no matter the out come we can see a gyn and they will book that after.....

if any1 has seen a gyn about TTC what do they do first??


----------



## FragileDoll

Never been to a GYN before - hope it goes well, hun. :hugs:


----------



## Paige.Br

I definitely agree to the statement of this thread that success is achieved and maintained by those who keep trying and believe. This is the absolute truth that a woman should convey whilst of tying to conceive. It truly helps that once you believe that you`re going to get pregnant, your entire system would also stimulate hormones that will make it real for you. Success will follow once you will believe that you are capable of doing so. Moreover, indulge with healthy lifestyle of course. It couldn&#8217;t make it happen for you if you are doing opposing deeds. Good luck to all women out there! I am sending :dust:


----------



## Zaney

Thanx Paige.Br....and i think ur right about the hormones bit....x


----------



## FragileDoll

For everybody in here! Have you ever tried The Needle Test? 

https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/needle.htm


----------



## FragileDoll

Paige.Br said:


> I definitely agree to the statement of this thread that success is achieved and maintained by those who keep trying and believe. This is the absolute truth that a woman should convey whilst of tying to conceive. It truly helps that once you believe that you`re going to get pregnant, your entire system would also stimulate hormones that will make it real for you. Success will follow once you will believe that you are capable of doing so. Moreover, indulge with healthy lifestyle of course. It couldnt make it happen for you if you are doing opposing deeds. Good luck to all women out there! I am sending :dust:

Thank you so much, hun. Why not be a part of our awesome group. :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> For everybody in here! Have you ever tried The Needle Test?
> 
> https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/needle.htm

So this is for when you're already pg right?


----------



## pip squeek

Oh Zaney glad to hear your results cane bk okay they took there time. Glad it's good news tho.

Well think she is hear had a little spotting tonight think I will get it full force tomorrow. Just glad I can start looking forward to this month now.

Hope it's our month girls come on we need some bfp's let's all be positive this month it will happen we all deserve it. 

Xx


----------



## kytti

pip squeek said:


> Oh Zaney glad to hear your results cane bk okay they took there time. Glad it's good news tho.
> 
> Well think she is hear had a little spotting tonight think I will get it full force tomorrow. Just glad I can start looking forward to this month now.
> 
> Hope it's our month girls come on we need some bfp's let's all be positive this month it will happen we all deserve it.
> 
> Xx

Sorry to hear about spot!! :growlmad: August is YOUR month!


----------



## pip squeek

Oh don't worry kitty I think I was sort of expecting it anyway.

Ahh thanks I hope aug is the month for us all.

Has af arrived for you? I have missed some pages x


----------



## kytti

pip squeek said:


> Oh don't worry kitty I think I was sort of expecting it anyway.
> 
> Ahh thanks I hope aug is the month for us all.
> 
> Has af arrived for you? I have missed some pages x

I posted some pics in the other thread but NO spot or no AF and a VERY faint line on a HPT today. I am trying not to freak out yet. I'll wait and see what the test in the morning says!


----------



## pip squeek

Oh just been trying to find the pics and I can't find them.

I really hope that line gets stronger for you. When are you testing again.


----------



## kytti

Tomorrow morning! Here are some of the pictures.. some girls see it, some don't! 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo1.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/Better.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/photo2.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v212/kittyfurballs/realimage2.jpg


----------



## pip squeek

Omg kitty I do see it although very faint. There is Defo something there.


----------



## kytti

Hoping it stays there tomorrow, and is DARKER!!!!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Look - we all can see those faint lines! Praying it gets more darker with FMU tomorrow! Sending lots of baby dust your way, Andrea. xx


----------



## FragileDoll

pip squeek said:


> Oh don't worry kitty I think I was sort of expecting it anyway.
> 
> Ahh thanks I hope aug is the month for us all.
> 
> Has af arrived for you? I have missed some pages x

Hope this is the month for us all! :dust:


----------



## pip squeek

Osh waiting to ov is horrible too, Iv Got two weeks to wait now hope it goes fast.


----------



## FragileDoll

Heading to bed, night ladies. See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodnight Ana! :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

UGH, can't sleep! :growlmad:


----------



## FitzBaby

Hi Ladies! Glad to see yo had a busy day! So sorry but I can't read all your responses! I am actually saying goodbye to all you love ladies. Turns out my mom is pretty sick and I'm one of the only kids in town so we are going to shel NTNP at the moment and wait it out. Want to wish all of you the best of luck and I will check back to congratulate you on your future BFPs!!!!

Thank you so much for all your love and support. I am truly wishing oyu all the best!!!!


----------



## Jemma0717

Aww Greer I hope things are okay. Will be thinking about you and we will miss you! Please come back when TTC.....we will be here no matter what :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Greer, hope everything goes well. Praying for your mom - come back soon. We'll miss you! :flower:


----------



## pip squeek

Morning girls.

Af still not arrived fully wish it would hurry up. Would you class today day 1 of my cycle I'm still spotting?

Kitty hope that line in darker this morning x


----------



## pip squeek

Oh Greer I'm really sorry to hear about your mum. I will be thinking of you and your family x


----------



## skweek35

morning pip, 
Really not sure you are cd1, I always count cd1 as day I first get full flow.


----------



## kytti

Alright well, I hope I'm not having a chemical. :( Temps are still up but the line on my Internet cheap is still very faint. I used a FRER this morning and think I can see a faint line on that now starting to form but I can't be sure.


----------



## Zaney

Greer im so sorry..thinking of u and ur family....will pray for u too xxxx

Andrea - have u got a pic...my fingers r so crossed for u! xxxx


----------



## pip squeek

Hey Andrea is it any darker than yesterday? Do you have a pic?


----------



## kytti

I threw the test out. It's extremely light, just like yesterday. You can barely make it out in person.


----------



## skweek35

Hey Andrea - I would say wait till monday - if no af then see your doc and ask them to test. 
Do you know when you OVed?


----------



## kytti

My super dark positive was on July 24th. I should be around 12 DPO.


----------



## FragileDoll

Good afternoon, ladies.

How are you all?


----------



## Jemma0717

Goodmorning!


----------



## skweek35

HAHA Jemma - good morning to those across the pond.


----------



## kytti

You can erase my ticker for now from the main page since it is inaccurate. I will either update it when AF starts or if I eventually get a BFP.


----------



## FragileDoll

Jemma0717 said:


> Goodmorning!

Morning Tiff. Have you seen Rachel's BFP in the BFP announcement section? 

Gosh I'm freaking out at your prediction now - Rachel was on the top in your list!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Where's everyone again today?


----------



## pip squeek

I'm hear.

I was just thinking the same.

How are you?


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm good, Sammi. How are you doing?


----------



## pip squeek

Yeah I'm good thanks

Glad af has arrived now.

What cd are you on?


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm CD5 today - just a little bit of spotting. Just took a looooong relaxing bath.


----------



## FragileDoll

Here is something I found - read it somewhere. Perhaps the ladies waiting to O may find it helpful. 

When trying to detect EWCM, which is very difficult for many of us, all you have to do is look in your underwear. Apparently regular CM is usually in a line on our underwear, where as fertile cm is usually in a circle! If I dont get my BFP this month which I'm pretty sure I wont lol then I'm going to put it to the test. Just thought all you ladies waiting to O might find this helpful!!

Hope all you ladies waiting out there get your BFP soon. :dust:


----------



## Jemma0717

This may sounds gross, but I would like to see a picture of the difference. A circle?I don't understand


----------



## FragileDoll

Haha, Tiff. Don't have a picture lol, just read it somewhere. Gonna test it if I don't get a BFP this cycle. 

A circle means = the CM would be seen in a round shape on your panty i.e you're fertile. And if the CM is in a line shape hat is not fertile. Don't know not yet tried.


----------



## Jemma0717

hmm....curious I am. I guess I have never seen a "circle" type mucus in my panties. Guess I will take a closer look this month


----------



## FragileDoll

I do see it all the time both in circle and a straight line - but never knew what it meant lol.


----------



## FragileDoll

This is for you all ladies!


Time drags on, as months roll by,
Each month we say, "Just one more try!"
It seems our goal is out of reach,
A little one to love and teach...
A precious baby, to watch her grow.
Will it ever happen? We need to know!
As the days pass by, we all lose hope.
We wonder how we're going to cope.
The OPKs, the temperature chart,
The knowledge we hope they will impart.
The baby dance then our legs in the air,
To Mr. Storky, a silent prayer.
Soup in the bowl and sticky beans,
Our husbands don't know what it means.
The two week wait, the early tests,
Squeezing to check for tender breasts!
The urge to test that we try and fight.
We always fail, try as we might.
With hopeful hearts, we pee on a stick!
Please let our charts be triphasic!
Is there a line? We strain our eyes.
We're waiting for that grand surprise!
We need a BFP to end our plight!
So,we hold the stick we hold up to the light.
We dissect the cartridge to photograph the test,
Every day we just get more obsessed!
Just two pink lines, it's all we ask,
So we'll know we've finally completed our task.
With heavy hearts, a BFN!
We promise not to test again...
Unless Aunt Flow just doesn't show!
That is when we'll truly know!
We'll wait and hope, worry and cry.
We'll symptom spot until we nearly die!
But, our time will come... in this I trust!
I wish you PMA and BABY DUST!

:dust:


----------



## JBear85

Hey ladies!! I went on an impromptu camping trip and have missed SO much... how is everyone? Could someone catch me up to speed? Thanks all! :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Hey Jen, glad to see you back. Hope you enjoyed your trip. We missed you!!

Nothing just yet - only the general chats chats. On the other note - we got 3 BFPs so far - 4th on it's way. YAY! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## JBear85

That's awesome!! Yay for all the BFP's!! :D I missed everyone and our crazy chatter hahaha


----------



## purplelilly

Ana that poem is beautiful, you've got talent ya know. and the "husbands don't know" made me :rofl:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hey Ladies 
Im a newbie and was wondering if I can join you. I dont know if I ovulate, but what the heck right? I just bought an ovulation kit and just started using it today because today is Day 5 of period. So now I am going to find out if i ovulate or not. If I dont end up ovulating Im going to have to wait til I am married late this month or early next month depending on certain things so I can have insurance through my soon to be hubby, who is a soldier. He has 2 kids from a previous marriage and I have no kids. So Im hoping to create my first little pumpkin soon


----------



## Zaney

hopefully it happens for u and welcome :) here also x


----------



## JBear85

Welcome PnutsPrincess !! :)


----------



## Pnutsprincess

We hope it happens soon. It is just going to be challenging considering he is going to be gone a lot. You know what though no matter how long or how much he is away, I still love him more than anything. I always miss him very much and we need to extend our family. He has 2 kids of his own, and they are my family as well in my eyes, but I want my own baby so I can have the joy and happiness of being a mom. I understands when duty calls he has to leave, but it does suck. I wouldnt change what we have for anything, I wouldnt change my life at all. Im supporting him 110% while he goes to ranger school and then selections for SF(special forces) I want him to be happy with what he does and he has been wanting to do this for a long time. He has been in 10 yrs, we are 6yrs apart, but age dont matter to me and I feel we are perfect together. Sorry lates I had to say how I felt. I hoping it happens soon and i know he is too because we want a family together, most of all he doesnt want me alone when he is gone


----------



## JBear85

My DB is in the military as well, here in Canada - I feel your pain! We have until October to try, he leaves on the 8th for a 14 week training course :( FX for everyone!! :dust:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Yeah it is hard to say see you later, but so worth it when they return and you can fall in love with them all over again. That is the best feeling I have ever had


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm in the same boat, ladies. I have only this month more to try - we'll be off TTC till Dec-Jan till DH finish off his exams for this semester.


----------



## JBear85

I'm hoping to squeeze in some trying around Christmas, because he'll get to be home... sheesh nothing like trying to make a baby when you're on the clock, huh?


----------



## FragileDoll

Welcome here too, Lacey. Even DH and I do not have kids and can't wait for our #1! :dust:


----------



## FragileDoll

I'm hoping for a christmas BFP too. :thumbup:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I think Kids are amazing and I cant wait to have one of my own. Im excited about ttcing with my fiancee. I love him very much and he is a great daddy


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good Morning everyone,
How is everyone today? Well since I get paid weekly and my fiancee gets paid on the 15th our bank gets his paycheck usually on the 14th but he got iot today because the 14th is a sunday. I just love when we get paid and all of our money goes to bills. Isometimes wonder if we can afford a baby. I did my 2nd day of my ovulation kit and still got No. Im just praying that it will say yes sometime soon, if not I will know then that I am just not ovulating. I hope all of you enjoy your day. I got a few errands to run. I will be in and out all day


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello, ladies how are you doing?

Lacey, I'm great - had a wonderful stress free day today! I can totally relate with what you stated above - My DH earns online and not too much and it all just flies away.


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Ya money sucks...why cant we live in a world were money doesnt matter? sometimes i miss being a kid for this reason


----------



## Jemma0717

Me too. I don't work right now so that really sucks with no income at all!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Yeah thats is why I had to get a job, I needed the income. so how do you do the links believe or it will happenfor your signature?


----------



## Jemma0717

I'm on my phone right now so I can't send u the link that shows u how to do it but if u go to the main forum page there is a section that tells u how to insert pics and links and such. It will show u how to insert a thread using the thread # and then u can change the link to say whatever u want like "believe" and "it will happen"


----------



## Pnutsprincess

I got it and i like how it looks now


----------



## Jemma0717

Looks good!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

so where is everyone tonight? It is awfuly quiet in here. I hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Jemma0717

Yeah most of the ladies are from the UK so they're sleeping. I'm watching a movie with LO


----------



## Pnutsprincess

oh gotcha. so they are up when were sleeping probably too. what are you watching?


----------



## Jemma0717

Pnutsprincess said:


> oh gotcha. so they are up when were sleeping probably too. what are you watching?

Yeah its around a 6 hr difference so they are awake when we wake up. I talk to them the most around 2pm central time. We are watching alice and wonderland


----------



## Pnutsprincess

aww thats a good movie. one of my favorites. The cartoon one or the one with johnny depp? 6hrs i guess that is not too bad but its probably 7 or 8hrs for me though. I am in mountain time. well It is 6:20pm here so Im going to go spend more time with my BH(better half). have a great night


----------



## Jemma0717

One with johnny depp. Alright, have a good night!


----------



## FragileDoll

Afternoon ladies, how are you'll?


----------



## skweek35

Im really bored today!! so bored I'm watching father of the bride 2!!! 
OH is cleaning his 'office'. Its bliss - he has moved the computer desk and hoovered all round too!!! I would like to know how do I get him to do this more often?? haha


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Good morning ladies,
It is a little after 8:00am here and I have to leave for work i an 1.5. working from 10am to 2pm mountain time. Then lucky me has sunday, monday, and tuesday off and I work wed, thursday 10:30am to 7:30pm and friday I work 1:30 t0 10pm and have saturday off. I hope everyone had a great night. I spent sometime with my BH(better half) and it felt amazing to be with him. Im excited I have tomorrow off so i can spend time with him and the dogs. So i might be MIA for a bit tomorrow.


----------



## here_we_r

Hey Jemma! Girl you are busy! Whoo! :lol:
Mind if I add this one as well. :lol:

Hi - good morning ladies. I need to go back and catch up and see who is here and what you gals are up too. :hugs:

Oh and skweek...Father of the Bride is my husbands favorite movie!!!! heheee


----------



## skweek35

Hello here we r, 
I will admit it did bring a few tears to my eyes - yet again. I am such a softy!!! Esp at the mo - I'm just so broodie!!! 
Well got my smiley this morning, which explains the slight cramping, so I guess I am about to OV!! yay - bring on that BFP!!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello everyone - just got home! Dropping in to say HIIIIIIIIIIIIII.


----------



## skweek35

I'm off to grab those blinkies off the other thread!! Thanks Ana :hugs:


----------



## Zaney

nice 1 Carla glad ya ov or going to....2ww here we come lol x


----------



## FitzBaby

Hello beautiful ladies. Just wanted to come and say hello to all. I miss you girls!!!! I hope everyone is hanging in there .... some should be ov'ing soon ... FX'd for all of you and I am always thinking of you ladies!


----------



## Jemma0717

Greer! Oh how we miss you. Hope everything is going well :) Not sure when you were last here but Kytti is pregnant :)


----------



## kytti

Jemma0717 said:


> Not sure when you were last here but Kytti is pregnant :)

For now... :?

Having a moment of extreme doubt today as to how this all will turn out. :cry:


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh hun, keep your chin up. Why so many doubts? If you are reading google I will have to punish you. Google is not Andrea :) HAPPY THOUGHTS!!!!


----------



## kytti

Yeah, I kinda did some googling today. Can't say I found many success stories of super low hcg in week 4 and it turning out good. :(


----------



## Jemma0717

Like I said, NO GOOGLING right now! I know it's hard not to but everyone is different. Your appt is this Wednesday right? What are the outcomes then you are reading on google?


----------



## kytti

Most everyone either had 1) an early m/c where it stopped developing around 4/5 weeks, which is where I am at right now... or 2) an ectopic pregnancy. If it's an ectopic someone will have to admit me somewhere because I will have a full blown panic attack. Bad news is they won't be able to tell me if it's ectopic until an ultrasound and my nurse said they really won't be able to see much in an u/s until my levels are at least 1,000. If my numbers are doubling the way they should I think I calculated I should be at least at 200 or more for the next blood test. I am sure not feeling it...... I really, truly I hope I am wrong though.


----------



## Jemma0717

Oh hun, I will keep you in my prayers. I really don't have any bad feelings about this and I think you are wrong but what does my opinion matter? I wish there was something I could say or do to make your feelings go away but it's not possible. Just try to keep your stress level low so nothing bad happens. 

xoxoxo Thinking of you


----------



## Jemma0717

https://www.pic4ever.com/images/157fs837411.gif


----------



## skweek35

Oh Andrea, hang in there it will all work out. I just know you will have a pleasant surprise with your appt. keep smiling!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Is Greer back yet?

Kytti - all positive thoughts for you hun!


----------



## Jemma0717

No, she just stopped by to say Hi :)


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh missing her.


----------



## FragileDoll

HellO0oOOoOO00ooOOoOOoOOOOooooo :headspin:


----------



## JBear85

FitzBaby said:


> Hello beautiful ladies. Just wanted to come and say hello to all. I miss you girls!!!! I hope everyone is hanging in there .... some should be ov'ing soon ... FX'd for all of you and I am always thinking of you ladies!

I missed this!! I hope all is well with you Greer! :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

Can't wait for some more BFPs this month. I hope all of us get lucky this cycle and become bump buddies. :headspin:


----------



## Jemma0717

That would be fuuuun!


----------



## FragileDoll

Can't wait anymore - I'm freaking out already at the thought of waiting for 4 months to start TTC again. :dohh:


----------



## JBear85

I really hope a bunch of us get BFP's at the same time too! Going through pregnancies together would be awesome :)


----------



## Jemma0717

IDK what's wrong with me today but I seriously feel like I am going to jump out of my skin. SO PISSED for no reason!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Hello Ladies here as well. So today was day 6 of having a NO for ovulations...Im getting pissy about it


----------



## Jemma0717

So when you say day 6..what are you referring to? Day 6 of what?


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Day 6 of peeing on a stupid strip lol and it telling me No not ovulating. I got an home ovulation kit its for 20 days. so day 6 out of 20 not ovulating


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> IDK what's wrong with me today but I seriously feel like I am going to jump out of my skin. SO PISSED for no reason!!!!!!!!!!

Hmmm... my cure for crabbiness always involves wine, chocolate, sex, and sweat pants. Not necessarily in that order :p 

Cheer up, buttercup! ~*~ :D


----------



## Jemma0717

Thanks Jen, I am going to try it out! bahahah


----------



## Jemma0717

Sweat pants- CHECK

OK on the hunt for the others


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> Sweat pants- CHECK
> 
> OK on the hunt for the others

LOL! If you can't get any :sex:, opt for a good movie, book, or some tv ;)

Also, how do you insert hyperlinks into text? (i.e. to link to threads in your sig?) I'm stumped! :shrug:


----------



## Jemma0717

It CONFUSED the crap out of me sooo let me see if I can grab it from my sig and give it to you...or do you want something else? Like a journal?


----------



## JBear85

No I'm not interesting enough for a journal hahaha... I just want to link to the threads :)


----------



## Jemma0717

thread=683991] <-- first this (the #'s the thread # you want to use and you need to add a [ in the front)

*My Journey as a Young Mother*[/thread] <-- then insert what you want it to say


----------



## Jemma0717

Here it is:


thread=683527]*BELIEVE*[/thread]


----------



## Jemma0717

and

thread=691507]"IT WILL HAPPEN"[/thread]


----------



## JBear85

Holy crap that's complicated!! Hahaha thanks for the help!! :D


----------



## Jemma0717

It is complicated haha thats why I just gave you the links, you can change the title if you want. Make sure you add the [ at the beginning though


----------



## JBear85

I'm so not used to HTML anymore... I haven't dealt with the stuff since high school! :wacko:


----------



## Jemma0717

I am kind of a computer nerd TBH so I can always figure things out


----------



## Pnutsprincess

What sites are you guys using for your signatures?


----------



## Jemma0717

I have been using mommy-layouts.com


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> I am kind of a computer nerd TBH so I can always figure things out

Haha the sad thing is that I work on computers allllll day long, but still have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to this stuff. I've never even been on a forum before this one!


----------



## Jemma0717

This is my 2nd forum :) I am still a member of the other one but don't go on it nearly as much anymore


----------



## JBear85

LOL I think DB signed me up for one so that I can watch episodes of True Blood online, but I've never used it because I got too confused :p


----------



## Jemma0717

I didn't even know they had forums like that haha

my DH is obsessed with Sons of Anarchy


----------



## FragileDoll

I feel crap today - argued with DH. I know he was joking but some of his jokes really annoy me. :wacko: Am I over reacting?


----------



## FragileDoll

:(


----------



## Jemma0717

FragileDoll said:


> I feel crap today - argued with DH. I know he was joking but some of his jokes really annoy me. :wacko: Am I over reacting?

What were you arguing about?


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> I didn't even know they had forums like that haha
> 
> my DH is obsessed with Sons of Anarchy

I've never heard of it! I don't have TV :blush:


----------



## FragileDoll

Oh guess I'll play some stupid games on fb to cheer up myself.


----------



## JBear85

DB and I were a little crusty with each other last night and this morning too... Monday blues!!


----------



## Jemma0717

JBear85 said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> I didn't even know they had forums like that haha
> 
> my DH is obsessed with Sons of Anarchy
> 
> I've never heard of it! I don't have TV :blush:Click to expand...

We have TV but no cable


----------



## Jemma0717

DH and I have been arguing lately too...wtf is going on with our men?


----------



## FragileDoll

We argued last night - the day we couldn't BD. And today too.


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> We argued last night - the day we couldn't BD. And today too.

Haha we had sex even though we were arguing... nice that we could put stuff aside for that. I swear men have cycles too, and mine is PMS'ing (or their equivalent!)


----------



## Jemma0717

THEY DO!!!!!! Ugh I so agree. I said this onetime...one here I think, and people disagreed with me. Psh w.e


----------



## JBear85

Jemma0717 said:


> THEY DO!!!!!! Ugh I so agree. I said this onetime...one here I think, and people disagreed with me. Psh w.e

No I totally agree! Because I see patterns in his moods that are SO similar to my cycles!


----------



## FragileDoll

I don't know but I was at my mom's place the other night - and we decided that he would be picking me up in the afternoon. I called him to pick me up he wasn't picking up the phone - tried calling him for 2-3 hours also sent him text messages but no reply from him. He already told me he is going to take a nap and he would pick me up after he wake up. He didn't sleep the whole night the day before that night - as I told ya he is busy making his new websites.

Oh well - he woke up in the evening and I asked him when are you coming to pick me up. He said it's useless to pick you come now it's almost night and I'll pick you up in the morning tomorrow. That annoyed me to the bits and I didn't talk to him after that - I was planning to BD that night but he didn't pick me up. Today morning, we came to pick me up we BD a little and were talking while laying on each other's side. So he was just joking around and said something like he would f*ck another girl. I know he was trying to make me jealous and was joking - but It kinda annoyed me. Left on him and came back to my mom's - not talking to each other. I do not see any text message from him yet.


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> I don't know but I was at my mom's place the other night - and we decided that he would be picking me up in the afternoon. I called him to pick me up he wasn't picking up the phone - tried calling him for 2-3 hours also sent him text messages but no reply from him. He already told me he is going to take a nap and he would pick me up after he wake up. He didn't sleep the whole night the day before that night - as I told ya he is busy making his new websites.
> 
> Oh well - he woke up in the evening and I asked him when are you coming to pick me up. He said it's useless to pick you come now it's almost night and I'll pick you up in the morning tomorrow. That annoyed me to the bits and I didn't talk to him after that - I was planning to BD that night but he didn't pick me up. Today morning, we came to pick me up we BD a little and were talking while laying on each other's side. So he was just joking around and said something like he would f*ck another girl. I know he was trying to make me jealous and was joking - but It kinda annoyed me. Left on him and came back to my mom's - not talking to each other. I do not see any text message from him yet.

Definitely not overreacting!! I would be PISSED too!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Geez.


----------



## Jemma0717

REALLY!?! You are NOT over reacting. I would be LIVID


----------



## FragileDoll

I feel ignored today. :dohh:


----------



## Jemma0717

Ignored?!?! By who?? Not us!!! :D


----------



## FragileDoll

Yup - even when I left of him. My MIL said he would drop you at your mom's place - but he denied. And I came here all by myself. I sometimes hate the way he acts - oh well. :(


----------



## FragileDoll

Not you girls - by DH ofcourse.


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> Yup - even when I left of him. My MIL said he would drop you at your mom's place - but he denied. And I came here all by myself. I sometimes hate the way he acts - oh well. :(

They all have their quirks - it's terrible!

I hope he makes it up to you!


----------



## FragileDoll

I hope that too or he has to pay for it. :gun:


----------



## JBear85

FragileDoll said:


> I hope that too or he has to pay for it. :gun:

LOL that smiley makes me laugh! :haha:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

well Ladies I just got done messing with my signature. I think its good for now. I have to shower and get ready for my interview. wish me luck


----------



## FragileDoll

Bahaha - same here! That smiley some what cheers me up. :haha:


----------



## FragileDoll

I've been noticing that for about an hour now, Lacey. :hugs: It looks fab! Good luck for your interview! :hugs:


----------



## Pnutsprincess

Thanks Ana, Interview went ok. Just waiting on a call about a second interview meanwhile I am still filling out job apps.


----------



## FragileDoll

Hope everything goes well!


----------



## FragileDoll

:headspin: I'm bored. :headspin:


----------



## hakunamatata

Jemma told me to come visit. *waves*


----------



## FragileDoll

Heya hun - welcome to the mad house! :headspin:


----------



## FragileDoll

How are you'll today?


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi there! Glad to be part of another great TTC group!!

:hugs:


----------



## JBear85

Needing some positivity today ladies! :)

Hi HakunaMatata!!


----------



## FragileDoll

Hello there, hun. Whats your name?


----------



## FragileDoll

Tip from Tiff worked! :happydance:


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

Ouuu I like the name of this thead, may I join? Been ttc & ntnp on and off for 18 months and still rockin' the PMA cause it's going to happen =)


----------



## Jemma0717

Hey Glitter_Berrie, we don't use this thread very much anymore so join us at "it will happen" :) It's in my siggy!


----------



## Anewbeginning

I also like this group. "I believe". How is everybody? :thumbup:


----------

